# The Pressure Washer Upgrade & DIY Setup Thread



## steelghost

So, there's been a lot of threads (and PMs!) about this topic - upgrading hoses, guns and lances on "normal" PWs, and extending home setups (hose reels, water butts and pumped water setups) etc. So I thought it was worth kicking off a thread where folks can post their own setups, ask questions about upgrades they're thinking about and get inspiration and ideas from what others are doing. I'll kick off by copying my post from this thread...

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Mine is a bit of a mongrel of a setup:

Kranzle HD7/122

Kranzle M2000 standard gun, adapted to 19.5mm inlet quick release and Kew outlet quick release
MTM Hydro "Astra" wash gun adapted to same connections as above

Standard Kranzle flat jet, Dirtkiller and underbody lances adapted to Kew quick release
Pressure Washer Parts UK "cranked" lance 450mm with interchangeable nozzles
DIY "Shortie" lance with female QR straight into Kew probe so interchangeable nozzles can be attached straight onto the end of either gun

Foam lance adapted to Kew QR (again, for use on either gun)

15m hose on a reel with Mosmatic swivel at gun end
Original Kranzle 10m hose with 19.5mm QR fittings - can be used standalone if I take the machine elsewhere or as an extension to hose on reel if needed.

DIY mobile platform for PW to allow for easier movement (some large castors attached to a piece of plywood, essentially)

All sits on / hangs off a DIY bracket / hanger / system organiser in the garage.

Pics:









DIY bracket









DIY bracket, other side.









Both guns









Lances - top to bottom, underbody, flat jet, Dirtkiller, cranked, shortie Vario, shortie (interchangeable nozzles)









Foam lance adapted for Kew QR









Platform rear view - shock cord secures the machine on top









Platform side view - the grubby MF is by way of insulation to keep the warmth in from the trace heating cable wrapped around the pump head









QR for machine outlet. You can see the camlock inlet and the trace heating cable as well









Original Kranzle hose adapted for 19.5mm QR









My Mosmatic swivel :argie: on the end of the 15m hose on the reel









Adapted hose so I can connect a normal hose to the machine (normally it runs off a 25mm ID hose from the water butts, to a camlock connector on the inlet)

Edit - I've added some of the recent (and not so recent!) threads that made me think to start this one, which may also be useful:

Rob D 88's K4 Change Of Gun Thread
andyfish's PW upgrade thread (specifically regarding DIY options for a new PW build)
Whizzer's shortie lance thread
steelghost's running a PW off a waterbutt thread (with particular emphasis on parts and fittings needed to achieve sufficient flow rate)
bigbruiser's K4 lance upgrade thread

Any others you think would be useful to include here, PM me and I'll edit this post.


----------



## saul

Brilliant Idea :thumb: I've been lurking on the upgrade lance(s) threads and was looking into upgrading my current PW later in the year.

Maybe we can have a thread spefically for DIY builds? One with all the generic parts listed in the first post. I have seen you recommend many pumps, lances, etc.


----------



## steelghost

saul said:


> Maybe we can have a thread spefically for DIY builds? One with all the generic parts listed in the first post. I have seen you recommend many pumps, lances, etc.


I was thinking that would be this thread to be honest - it seems to make sense to put it all together in the same place? I guess we'll see if / when folks actually post in here


----------



## percymon

I'll add my DIY/custom set-up once i have all the components bought, assembled, installed and looking tidy enough for a photo shoot lol


----------



## steelghost

percymon said:


> I'll add my DIY/custom set-up once i have all the components bought, assembled, installed and looking tidy enough for a photo shoot lol


I think we need a few shots of your new AR pump & motor combo before that mate


----------



## Dazednconfused

So glad this thread has started!! :thumb:
Still dilly dallying over whether to upgrade hose, lance and gun of a lower end PW (eg. Nilfisk C110) or simply wait, save and go for a high end Nilfisk or even a Kranzle.
Is it bad I'm wishing my little Karcher K2 to die? 
Can't wait to see what set up's some of you PW black belts have got!!!


----------



## steelghost

Dazednconfused said:


> So glad this thread has started!! :thumb:
> Still dilly dallying over whether to upgrade hose, lance and gun of a lower end PW (eg. Nilfisk C110) or simply wait, save and go for a high end Nilfisk or even a Kranzle.
> Is it bad I'm wishing my little Karcher K2 to die?
> Can't wait to see what set up's some of you PW black belts have got!!!


I think if your current PW is at the C110 / K2 level and you're looking for more "oomph", you need to upgrade to a more powerful machine before it's really worth looking at lance upgrades etc. You can of course upgrade the hose and gun on a K2, but if you're contemplating upgrading to a machine with a nice steel and rubber hose, the question becomes whether it's worth it. Saving for say, a Nilfisk P150, so you've got the money there to jump on one of the offers that comes up periodically might be a better bet than spending on a new hose and lance, which is realistically likely to set you back at least £50 and probably closer to £80.


----------



## Dazednconfused

Thanks SG - I know you're definitely one of the Black belts on here! :thumb:
Yeah, that's the conundrum I was having. Better machine - or upgrade a lower end one.
After trawling all the threads on here - learned that flow was more important than pressure - so in my head - a C110 has 85 bar working pressure and 440 l/h flow - which when I did research was similar to other machines costing much more. So is the extra cost in the quality of the pump and hose etc??
So sorry to be hijacking this thread a bit!!
Cheers
Phil


----------



## steelghost

For washing cars, I'd agree that flow is more important than pressure - however 85 bar isn't all that high, and you do ideally want a reasonable level for both.

For the money you'd spend, I don't think a C110 is a worthwhile upgrade from a K2.


----------



## Dazednconfused

Thankyou Steel Ghost,
Once again I have been steered away from certain disaster by people with a lot more practical experience than me.
Still looking forward to seeing how people's set ups are going to vary


----------



## percymon

steelghost said:


> I think we need a few shots of your new AR pump & motor combo before that mate


It might be another few weeks before I accumulated the rest of it, but the motor pump unit arrived today..


----------



## Craighightower

Very worthwhile looking at the obsessed garage YouTube channel on pressures washers and kranzle in particular


----------



## steelghost

percymon said:


> It might be another few weeks before I accumulated the rest of it, but the motor pump unit arrived today..


Very nice. I note there's no cover for the chemical feed inlet, might be worth putting something over it (even a blob of blutak?) to stop any muck getting in there :thumb:


----------



## Joel79

Here is my setup. Kränzle 1152 tst PA gun and lance, both with kew quick release. 15, 25 and 40 degrees nozzles with kew plugs. Great set but i ordered Mosmatic gun and lance. Foam lances i have two PA's(autobrite and monello)


----------



## ttc6

Cracking. I'll keep an eye on this for when the time comes...

That AR pump combo is hard to beat for £200, you'd struggle to build one for that - even with a lathe!


----------



## steelghost

ttc6 said:


> Cracking. I'll keep an eye on this for when the time comes...
> 
> That AR pump combo is hard to beat for £200, you'd struggle to build one for that - even with a lathe!


Good to see you in here Tom 

It's not immediately obvious from the web page but the price is ex VAT as percymon discovered when he called them. So still good value, just not quite as stonking as it first appears.


----------



## ttc6

steelghost said:


> Good to see you in here Tom
> 
> It's not immediately obvious from the web page but the price is ex VAT as percymon discovered when he called them. So still good value, just not quite as stonking as it first appears.


:thumb:

No great surprise I suppose. I had forgotten to ring them, been mad at work recently and getting the building finished is higher up on the list of priorities if I'm honest!

Like all my projects no doubt it'll drag on and I'll end up over-thinking and under-simplifying the solution. For now the little Nilfisk soldiers on!


----------



## markcaughey

I don't know if this is the right place for this but if not let me know as I think it may be more suitable to just make It a separate thread.

My current set up is messy and time consuming to set up and put away, here is the only photo I have to give an example of what its like. Please ignore mad looking dog who thinks its carry on time when the car is getting washed :lol:










This is the space I would like to have my PW permanently hooked up, I would like to have it tucked under the tumble dryer out the way. Then have a hose reel mounted on the wall where the hose is hanging just now or even have the hose reel mounted inside the cupboard. This space is attached to the house and its where I keep my cleaning supplies like buckets, wheel cleaner, shampoo, APC, basically all things used during wash stage. So I know that in temperatures as low as -10 everything in there including just plain water won't freeze.


















Distance from the wash space, I usually wash my car just outside the carport, the carport is a great shelter from sun and rain when its extreme but for the most part I will wash the car just outside as it can be a little tight for space when washing in there.










Usual wash spot










Car Port Area 

















I know the garage seems like the best spot to set up the PW + Hose reel but there is no water supply in there plus no insulation or heating so everything in there will freeze up when it gets cold

I would need a 20 meter hose to wash in the usual spot or a 30 meter for it to reach the carport

looking at something like this for the hose reel https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Heavy-Du...983018?hash=item4d3ba26fea:g:7ZsAAOSwFGNWTviD

Whats everyones thoughts on this ? Its about the best / most practical solutions I can come up with seeing as I don't have a heated garage but I need todo something as the whole set up and putting away of the PW is a pain and makes cleaning the car a bit of a chore at times :doublesho


----------



## dave-

Cant wait to see some DIY builds with parts list / how they were put together etc.

I may do it when my c120 packs in but I cant justify it when I have a working PW


----------



## steelghost

markcaughey said:


> I don't know if this is the right place for this but if not let me know as I think it may be more suitable to just make It a separate thread.


This is exactly the sort of question I had in mind to discuss in this thread :thumb:

I have an MTM Hydro reel very similar (they do different sizes), and it's a very solid bit of gear.

Got it from these folks in Poland. Same MTM Hydro product. I got 15m of hose with it but it's DN08 (twin wire) hose and to be honest it's thicker and heavier than it strictly needs to be. I'm OK with it because it's very durable and 15m is plenty (plus I can add the Kranzle hose to make 25m if I really need to). If you're getting 30m, I'd definitely go with a thinner (but still plenty tough) single wire hose which is still rated to 200 bar!

For instance they have this one (M22 ends so readily adapted to anything you like) for just under £60 delivered for 30m.

You also need the relevant banjo fittings (or a reel with them already fitted) and a "link hose" that goes from the PW outlet to the back of the reel.

It's not cheap - but it makes an *enormous* difference to the ease and speed of getting the PW set up (and put away again).


----------



## percymon

If your PW will fit side ways under the tumble drier then a high pressure link hose (perhaps needing a 90’ elbow at the PW outlet) to a externally mounted HP hose reel would be a relatively tidy option. At least the PW could be static then. If you are using over 15m of hose you will probably need the 2 wire larger diameter hose to reduce pressure drop to the gun. A gun with quick release connection would allow the HP hose to be reeled in after use easily


----------



## steelghost

This is an interesting resource to size the pressure loss you might experience.

It's all in US units, but 2 US gallons per minute is about 7 litres a minute; 1/4" hose is roughly 6mm ID (ie DN06), and 5/16" hose is approx 8mm ID (DN08). Pressure loss reduces at lower flow rates.

20 psi is 1.37 bar, so for a 30m (~=100ft hose) you're talking a 12 bar loss in pressure for DN06 hose, vs a 4 bar loss for DN08 hose (at 7.6lpm)


----------



## Soapybubbles

Glad you got round to setting this thread up SG!

Here is my lance new set up for my Karcher K5










Purchased from Damian at Qwashers

My next purchase will be a new hose as I'm fed up with the standard green hose and reel toppling over the PW and coiling up constantly.

SG will a new hose from Qwashers not coil up so much like the standard karcher item?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steelghost

Soapybubbles said:


> SG will a new hose from Qwashers not coil up so much like the standard karcher item?


My experience of rubber and steel wire hoses (ie "proper" hoses ) is that they basically want to be straight, the only exception is if you apply a twist to them - then they will coil up because of the steel wire in them. This is particularly true for dual-wire hoses - less so for single wire types.

You mention a reel - I've seen that some of the Nilfisk machines can be problematic to replace or upgrade hoses, it's worth checking before you order anything how it would replace the existing hose (you might already have checked this but thought worth mentioning in case).


----------



## Deje

Soapybubbles said:


> Glad you got round to setting this thread up SG!
> 
> Here is my lance new set up for my Karcher K5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Purchased from Damian at Qwashers
> 
> My next purchase will be a new hose as I'm fed up with the standard green hose and reel toppling over the PW and coiling up constantly.
> 
> SG will a new hose from Qwashers not coil up so much like the standard karcher item?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How is the Nozzle Protector mounted? Saw Matt moreman mount it on his mosmatic lance, looked a bit awkward.


----------



## Dazednconfused

Hi Soapybubbles,
Are the QR's from the gun standard 11.6mm quick releases?
If yes, where did you get QR attachment for the snow foam lance?
Cheers 
Phil :thumb:


----------



## Soapybubbles

steelghost said:


> My experience of rubber and steel wire hoses (ie "proper" hoses ) is that they basically want to be straight, the only exception is if you apply a twist to them - then they will coil up because of the steel wire in them. This is particularly true for dual-wire hoses - less so for single wire types.
> 
> You mention a reel - I've seen that some of the Nilfisk machines can be problematic to replace or upgrade hoses, it's worth checking before you order anything how it would replace the existing hose (you might already have checked this but thought worth mentioning in case).


My intention was to no longer use the hose reel mechanism on my karcher when I get the new hose 









I planned on hanging it on a hook off my garage wall to store when not in use.

My original hose has a quick connect type into the motor, I was hoping to order a non karcher type hose so that when my pw gives up I can re use the new hose. Not sure how I would plumb that in? but will speak to Damian at nearer the time

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soapybubbles

Deje said:


> How is the Nozzle Protector mounted? Saw Matt moreman mount it on his mosmatic lance, looked a bit awkward.


It just slides on I think,I can move it back if need be, it was already attached when I got it


----------



## Soapybubbles

Dazednconfused said:


> Hi Soapybubbles,
> Are the QR's from the gun standard 11.6mm quick releases?
> If yes, where did you get QR attachment for the snow foam lance?
> Cheers
> Phil :thumb:


That's correct they are indeed 11.6mm QR

I got the snow foam attachment from Damian at Qwashers

1xmini male x 1/4 female QR £1.08

Hope that helps


----------



## percymon

Anyone looking for a new gun ( and fittings etc) should have a look at

www.malcleanse.co.uk

Ordered this gun today, together with a 3/8" male to 19.5mm QR male (plus some dowty washers and other odds n sods)..



Colour might not be to most peoples tastes but with built in stainless steel swivel, low force trigger and a spec of 310Bar max and 45l/min max , and 150'C capability it can cope with pretty much most machines output. Its from Suttner's 'professional' (eg petrol station car jet wash use) so is going to be robust and reliable - better spec than the ST-2600 in their more usual 'detailer' range.


----------



## steelghost

Soapybubbles said:


> My original hose has a quick connect type into the motor, I was hoping to order a non karcher type hose so that when my pw gives up I can re use the new hose. Not sure how I would plumb that in? but will speak to Damian at nearer the time


From what I've seen, you can buy the special quick connect into the Kärcher machines' outlet separately. It presents an M22 male thread which is straightforward to connect to "normal" (ie non Karcher) hoses, which typically have M22 female, or 3/8" BSP (male or female) terminations.

Edit: Qwashers have this one:
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/202048261093

It's 3/8" male, supplied with an adapter to M22 male.


----------



## Soapybubbles

Here's how it works on my karcher










There is a joining hose between the internal motor and the hose reel.

Then a separate hose for the reel.

I think your right,the joining piece you've linked will connect into the reel and then onto a standard hose fitment.

Or I could just buy the hose with the karcher connector attached and when I go to renew my pw I can buy an attachment to suit whichever pw I buy?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steelghost

I'd be reluctant to buy any expensive upgrade with any sort of manufacturer specific terminations permanently attached, if you're considering upgrading or changing machine at some point in the future. If you do, you're then relying on being able to find the *counterpart * of that termination to be able to adapt it to whatever fitting the new machine has. Even if you can buy such an adapter, it is unlikely to be cheap, or small!


----------



## Soapybubbles

steelghost said:


> I'd be reluctant to buy any expensive upgrade with any sort of manufacturer specific terminations permanently attached, if you're considering upgrading or changing machine at some point in the future. If you do, you're then relying on being able to find the *counterpart * of that termination to be able to adapt it to whatever fitting the new machine has. Even if you can buy such an adapter, it is unlikely to be cheap, or small!


What hose connection would you opt for, for the new hose?


----------



## steelghost

Soapybubbles said:


> What hose connection would you opt for, for the new hose?


I'd go with 3/8" BSP - don't think it matters if male or female.

Edit: Since the Kärcher adapter from Qwashers is 3/8" male, you may as well get a hose with 3/8" female terminations.


----------



## Soapybubbles

steelghost said:


> I'd go with 3/8" BSP - don't think it matters if male or female.
> 
> Edit: Since the Kärcher adapter from Qwashers is 3/8" male, you may as well get a hose with 3/8" female terminations.


So a 3/8" female on the hose reel end of hose

How about into my gun?

I will remove the karcher QR connector so the hose fits into the swivel

What would I need on that end of the hose.

Picture for comfirmation 









Also Damian has linked this connector for the hose reel end connection?

https://eur01.safelinks.protection....AqqCWuEEtlu+0otyV4uTIediHdyIj/y2c=&reserved=0

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deje

Soapybubbles said:


> So a 3/8" female on the hose reel end of hose
> 
> How about into my gun?
> 
> I will remove the karcher QR connector so the hose fits into the swivel
> 
> What would I need on that end of the hose.
> 
> Picture for comfirmation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also Damian has linked this connector for the hose reel end connection?
> 
> https://eur01.safelinks.protection....AqqCWuEEtlu+0otyV4uTIediHdyIj/y2c=&reserved=0
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would go away from Karcher fittings, and use standard QR connector, and purchase a mosmatic swivel.
Your gun does not have swivel?
My common advice is, buy a gun without swivel, put a mosmatic swivel on the hose.


----------



## Soapybubbles

Deje said:


> I would go away from Karcher fittings, and use standard QR connector, and purchase a mosmatic swivel.
> Your gun does not have swivel?
> My common advice is, buy a gun without swivel, put a mosmatic swivel on the hose.


My gun has swivel already fitted


----------



## percymon

steelghost said:


> I'd go with 3/8" BSP - don't think it matters if male or female.
> 
> Edit: Since the Kärcher adapter from Qwashers is 3/8" male, you may as well get a hose with 3/8" female terminations.


And on the subject of hose, its often worth looking at the prices of different lengths with eBay sellers. I bought 15m of single wire from pressurewasherpartsuk and 15m was cheaper than 10m. Good solid hose with good 3/8" BSP female ends

10m £34.14
15m £30.41
20m £45.52
30m £56.53

I do wonder whether it may be a typo and should be £40.41, but they honoured my order and its still priced the same today.


----------



## Deje

Soapybubbles said:


> My gun has swivel already fitted


Sorry, I misunderstood your question, but I recommend you anyway to buy a Mosmatic svivel. Suttner swivels have radial bearings while Mosmatic have Thrust bearings or both, and work much more smoothly when there is pressure in the hose.


----------



## Chrisgrieve

Hi guys,

Got myself a Karcher K4 full control pressure washer not long ago. The high pressure hose connects on the back of the unit into an elbow and is held in place by a retaining clip/clamp. 

Is there any options to add in a quick connector onto that part as the clamp is a bit fiddly and would like to be able to remove the hose often to drain.


----------



## steelghost

Soapybubbles said:


> So a 3/8" female on the hose reel end of hose
> 
> How about into my gun?
> 
> I will remove the karcher QR connector so the hose fits into the swivel
> 
> What would I need on that end of the hose.
> 
> Picture for comfirmation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also Damian has linked this connector for the hose reel end connection?
> 
> https://eur01.safelinks.protection....AqqCWuEEtlu+0otyV4uTIediHdyIj/y2c=&reserved=0
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The hose Damian links has a Kärcher specific termination at one end, and is then female 3/8 BSP at the other end (to which he's fitted a Kärcher adaptor). So this breaks my (personal) rule of having manufacturer specific connections.

If I were starting from scratch I would go with 14.8mm ("midi") quick connects. They're available with both male and female 3/8" threads so you can pick the combination you want to join the hose to the machine and gun with the minimum of adapters :thumb:


----------



## steelghost

Chrisgrieve said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Got myself a Karcher K4 full control pressure washer not long ago. The high pressure hose connects on the back of the unit into an elbow and is held in place by a retaining clip/clamp.
> 
> Is there any options to add in a quick connector onto that part as the clamp is a bit fiddly and would like to be able to remove the hose often to drain.


Can you post a few pics?


----------



## steelghost

Deje said:


> Sorry, I misunderstood your question, but I recommend you anyway to buy a Mosmatic svivel. Suttner swivels have radial bearings while Mosmatic have Thrust bearings or both, and work much more smoothly when there is pressure in the hose.


I was using a Kranzle swivel before I got the Mosmatic one. I didn't think it was bad, but the Mosmatic is leaps and bounds ahead. The one I got was about £30 plus about £9 next day delivery from Germany, so not cheap, but not frighteningly expensive. The Kranzle one is now installed on the Kranzle hose as a backup.


----------



## steelghost

percymon said:


> And on the subject of hose, its often worth looking at the prices of different lengths with eBay sellers. I bought 15m of single wire from pressurewasherpartsuk and 15m was cheaper than 10m. Good solid hose with good 3/8" BSP female ends
> 
> 10m £34.14
> 15m £30.41
> 20m £45.52
> 30m £56.53
> 
> I do wonder whether it may be a typo and should be £40.41, but they honoured my order and its still priced the same today.


At that price it's very good value, especially if, as in your case, you don't need much in the way of adaptors to hook it up, as you've got a "greenfield site".


----------



## Deje

steelghost said:


> I was using a Kranzle swivel before I got the Mosmatic one. I didn't think it was bad, but the Mosmatic is leaps and bounds ahead. The one I got was about £30 plus about £9 next day delivery from Germany, so not cheap, but not frighteningly expensive. The Kranzle one is now installed on the Kranzle hose as a backup.


A DGV i Suppose?


----------



## Soapybubbles

steelghost said:


> The hose Damian links has a Kärcher specific termination at one end, and is then female 3/8 BSP at the other end (to which he's fitted a Kärcher adaptor). So this breaks my (personal) rule of having manufacturer specific connections.
> 
> If I were starting from scratch I would go with 14.8mm ("midi") quick connects. They're available with both male and female 3/8" threads so you can pick the combination you want to join the hose to the machine and gun with the minimum of adapters :thumb:


I'm not with you on that one mate?

Can you link what you mean?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steelghost

Deje said:


> A DGV i Suppose?


Yep that's right, from here https://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mosmatic-P...19.m1438.l2649&_mwBanner=1#vi__app-cvip-panel

Helpfully produced in many, many different combinations of threaded ends :thumb:

More here for anyone who is interested https://mosmatic.co.uk/product-category/mosmatic-rotary-unions-swivels/mosmatic-dgv-swivel


----------



## percymon

The in built swivels of the Suttner trigger guns are reasonable, but they aren't exactly free rotating when new, even when not under pressure (perhaps due to tight joints or grease) - I suspect the Mosmatic ones are freer rotating in all conditions.


----------



## percymon

steelghost said:


> At that price it's very good value, especially if, as in your case, you don't need much in the way of adaptors to hook it up, as you've got a "greenfield site".


Indeed, and even though I (or is that we ??:wave::thumb tried to minimise adaptors/couplings by initial design it's surprising still how many components are involved by the time you create options with lance extensions, foam guns etc


----------



## Deje

percymon said:


> Indeed, and even though I (or is that we ??:wave::thumb tried to minimise adaptors/couplings by initial design it's surprising still how many components are involved by the time you create options with lance extensions, foam guns etc


I think that's what makes many appealed by Matt Moreman's package solution, buy everything ready, actually a brilliant idea, it can be pretty confusing for someone who is not involved in all different connections, etc.


----------



## Deje

steelghost said:


> Yep that's right, from here https://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mosmatic-P...19.m1438.l2649&_mwBanner=1#vi__app-cvip-panel
> 
> Helpfully produced in many, many different combinations of threaded ends :thumb:
> 
> More here for anyone who is interested https://mosmatic.co.uk/product-category/mosmatic-rotary-unions-swivels/mosmatic-dgv-swivel


I have a DGS in my gun , and I just bought a DGVI for my hose, absolutely unnecessary of course,I just like how they look, almost a piece of art


----------



## steelghost

Soapybubbles said:


> I'm not with you on that one mate?
> 
> Can you link what you mean?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's the middle size of standard QRs - bigger than the 11.6mm ones used for nozzles etc, but smaller than the really chunky 19.5mm. For instance:

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/271563872137

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/291998301847

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/352095150570

The point being both the male and female halves of the quick connect can readily be bought with male or female threads, usually in 3/8" BSP form. Makes it easy to minimise the number of parts you use to join your hose to your gun, and to your outlet, since 3/8" BSP is also commonly adapted to and from by lots of other parts.


----------



## Soapybubbles

steelghost said:


> It's the middle size of standard QRs - bigger than the 11.6mm ones used for nozzles etc, but smaller than the really chunky 19.5mm. For instance:
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/271563872137
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/291998301847
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/352095150570
> 
> The point being both the male and female halves of the quick connect can readily be bought with male or female threads, usually in 3/8" BSP form. Makes it easy to minimise the number of parts you use to join your hose to your gun, and to your outlet, since 3/8" BSP is also commonly adapted to and from by lots of other parts.


How do I get the QR connected to my pw though? I'd still need the karcher connector

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## percymon

Replacement hoses are most typically sold with 3/8" BSP female connectors - you can specify them from some vendors with 3/8" BPS male or other connections such as M22 size.

So if you were to buy a stock hose with 3/8" female ends you'd need either a Karcher plug with a 3/8" male screw on the ends to connect to the hose (or another termination on the Karcher plud and a brdidging adaptor to link the two components).

eg if a Karcher plug had a M22 female connection you'd then need a 3/8" male BSP nipple (for the hose) to M22 male nipple connector (for the plug). where you could then bridge the gap between the hose end and the Karcher plug.

Fortunataly some vendors sell hose with the Karcher plugs already attached, either both ends..

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/250bar-J...900446&hash=item3f8e44c763:g:ZlsAAOSwTmtaJqIp

or just one end, which then allows other trigger guns/accessories other than Karcher to be used..

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/200bar-J...d=271472968309&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851

Those links purely for illustration of connector options

There are a whole host of options if you want to move away from Karcher components exit the PW outlet, the trick is to find the configuration that results in least metal parts, otherwise before you know it you have 4" or more of solid metal adaptors and connectors sticking out of the PW before the hose starts.

Looking at sellers like pressurewasherpartsuk on eBay can be confusing but it also allows you to see that the user components like hoses, trigger guns, quick releases do come in various options.


----------



## steelghost

Soapybubbles said:


> How do I get the QR connected to my pw though? I'd still need the karcher connector


So, let's say you get one of these for the machine end of your hose, and let's say for the sake of argument that you've got a hose with 3/8" BSP female threads both ends. Per the eBay listing:



> THIS IS SOLID BRASS FITTING MADE UP OF 2 ITEMS
> 
> SPEC
> 
> *1 X KARCHER MALE QUICK RELEASE PROBE X 3/8BSP MALE *
> 
> 1 X 3/8BSP FEMALE X 22MM MALE SCREW FITTING


So, having put the quick release probe into the machine, you then have a male 3/8" thread (I've assumed you've removed the adapter to M22!) You can then take any fitting you like with a female 3/8" thread and attach it to that male thread on the end of the Karcher specific probe. (I'm assuming the Karcher probe "quick release" isn't going to be as quick as all that, due to the wire clips shown in your picture).

That female thread could be the end of the hose (effectively replicating what you have there now) or it could be one half of a QR fitting; you'd then obtain the other half of that QR, with a male thread, and screw that directly into the end of your 3/8" hose. Then disconnecting your hose from the outlet is as simple as disengaging the QR on the machine end.

Then on your gun, you'd want both sides of the QR (assuming you were using one, and I'd recommend it) to have male 3/8" threads since both the hose and the inlet of your gun have female 3/8" threads.

Hope that makes sense?


----------



## dholdi

Do the quick release fittings have a check valve in them like an airline fitting so that when you disconnect whatever from the hose water doesn't come out ?


----------



## steelghost

dholdi said:


> Do the quick release fittings have a check valve in them like an airline fitting so that when you disconnect whatever from the hose water doesn't come out ?


No - the pressures are so much higher it just wouldn't work. Bear in mind, an airline is in the realm of 6, maybe 10 bar. Even a low end pressure washer is 80 bar, and these sorts of fittings can be used in systems pushing 200 bar or more.

When the system is under pressure the QRs are probably not impossible to disengage, but they're much stiffer than normal. That said, if you're upstream of the trigger (ie anything attached to a gun outlet) the high pressure state only applies when you have the trigger pressed, so you can readily change nozzles or lances without depressurising your hose, but changing guns won't work.


----------



## dholdi

Thanks, I didn't think so but wanted to be sure.


----------



## Soapybubbles

Damian has given me 2 options see below 


1 X 10 METER HOSE 1/4 1 WIRE BLACK WITH CUFFS 3/8 MALE X 3/8 FEMALE £32.45
1 X KARCHER BRASS MALE PROBE X 3/8 MALE £7.80 
1 X POSTAGE £9.00
TOTAL £49.25

1 X 10 METER HOSE 1/4 1 WIRE BLACK WITH CUFFS 3/8 MALE X KARCHER MALE BRASS PROBE WITH SWIVEL £52.30 
1 X POSTAGE £9.00
TOTAL £61.30




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steelghost

Soapybubbles said:


> Damian has given me 2 options see below
> 
> 1 X 10 METER HOSE 1/4 1 WIRE BLACK WITH CUFFS 3/8 MALE X 3/8 FEMALE £32.45
> 1 X KARCHER BRASS MALE PROBE X 3/8 MALE £7.80
> 1 X POSTAGE £9.00
> TOTAL £49.25
> 
> 1 X 10 METER HOSE 1/4 1 WIRE BLACK WITH CUFFS 3/8 MALE X KARCHER MALE BRASS PROBE WITH SWIVEL £52.30
> 1 X POSTAGE £9.00
> TOTAL £61.30
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd go with option #1, but get Damian to make you up a 15m hose instead of 10m. If you're buying this as a long term preposition, IMO worth having the extra reach in case.


----------



## Soapybubbles

steelghost said:


> I'd go with option #1, but get Damian to make you up a 15m hose instead of 10m. If you're buying this as a long term preposition, IMO worth having the extra reach in case.


I don't think I'd need the swivel on the machine end?

It's an extra £15 for a stainless steel midi QR for the gun end.


----------



## steelghost

Soapybubbles said:


> I don't think I'd need the swivel on the machine end?
> 
> It's an extra £15 for a stainless steel midi QR for the gun end.


I'd agree, no need for a swivel at the machine end. For clarity, I'd get normal 3/8" terminations either end, if you want stainless at the gun end then that's a good price for one from what I've seen, at that rate you could go stainless at the machine end too if you wanted, normal brass or zinc plated ones won't be *loads* cheaper than that.


----------



## Soapybubbles

steelghost said:


> I'd agree, no need for a swivel at the machine end. For clarity, I'd get normal 3/8" terminations either end, if you want stainless at the gun end then that's a good price for one from what I've seen, at that rate you could go stainless at the machine end too if you wanted, normal brass or zinc plated ones won't be *loads* cheaper than that.


I don't think I'll need 15m tbh

My driveway is less than 7m long from my garage door.

I appreciate what your saying though.

I'll just go for option 1 with a stainless QR at gun end.

Thanks yet again SG

YOU THE MAN :thumb:


----------



## Soapybubbles

Just thinking if I get the hose with 3/8" termination and a QR at gun end into my swivel,won't I need another connection into the swivel as the QR will be female at each end?


----------



## spyk3d

I've got a Nilfisk C110 and was thinking about upgrading the hose and the gun.

I was thinking of a 15m hose with BSP fittings at both end, gun, swivel fitting and the various angle/ spray fittings and a QR for my snow foam gun. To save changing the hose when I decide to move on from my C110. I was thinking of getting a 30cm length made up with the Nilfisk connection to the machine one side and a BSP fitting the other side to connect to my 15m hose. This way I will only need to change the 30cm hose if I change machines.

My only question is what sort of impact will a 15m hose have on the pressure on my machine and will it put extra pressure on the machine/ pump due to the length? Will having that 30cm connection between the machine and the hose cause any issues with pressure?


----------



## percymon

Soapybubbles said:


> Just thinking if I get the hose with 3/8" termination and a QR at gun end into my swivel,won't I need another connection into the swivel as the QR will be female at each end?


QR are available with male terminations, but mostly youll need a male/male nipple connector, similar to this..

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Burnett-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

Note these come in various sizes too, so if you wanted/needed 3/8" one side and M22 the other then they are available


----------



## steelghost

spyk3d said:


> I've got a Nilfisk C110 and was thinking about upgrading the hose and the gun.
> 
> I was thinking of a 15m hose with BSP fittings at both end, gun, swivel fitting and the various angle/ spray fittings and a QR for my snow foam gun. To save changing the hose when I decide to move on from my C110. I was thinking of getting a 30cm length made up with the Nilfisk connection to the machine one side and a BSP fitting the other side to connect to my 15m hose. This way I will only need to change the 30cm hose if I change machines.
> 
> My only question is what sort of impact will a 15m hose have on the pressure on my machine and will it put extra pressure on the machine/ pump due to the length? Will having that 30cm connection between the machine and the hose cause any issues with pressure?


http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=5422821

My post #22 in this thread has a bit more detail about pressure loss in longer hoses.

Within reason, a longer hose won't do any harm to the pump, you just get a bit less pressure at the gun end.

A larger diameter hose will have less pressure drop for a given length, but is likely to be a twin wire hose and hence stiffer than a thinner, single wire hose.

What connection do you have at the machine end now? Is it threaded or some sort of probe / quick connect?


----------



## spyk3d

Thanks SG.

Its a standard threaded connector as per the below.


----------



## Soapybubbles

steelghost said:


> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=5422821
> 
> My post #22 in this thread has a bit more detail about pressure loss in longer hoses.
> 
> Within reason, a longer hose won't do any harm to the pump, you just get a bit less pressure at the gun end.
> 
> A larger diameter hose will have less pressure drop for a given length, but is likely to be a twin wire hose and hence stiffer than a thinner, single wire ?


So me going from a 8m hose to 15m will I lose much pressure/flow?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## markcaughey

Soapybubbles said:


> So me going from a 8m hose to 15m will I lose much pressure/flow?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good question. Im considering either 20-25 meter hose will this have an effect on pressure or flow ? Im using Karcher K7


----------



## percymon

markcaughey said:


> Good question. Im considering either 20-25 meter hose will this have an effect on pressure or flow ? Im using Karcher K7


Your K7 is rated at 10l/min maximum, or roughyl 2.65 USGallons per minutes, so pressure loss in PSI over a 100ft (30m) length is going to be somewhere around 300PSI on 1/4" hose (6mm, DN06 single wire) and ca 100PSI using 5/16" hose (DN08 twin wire).

300psi = 20 Bar
100psi = 7 Bar

Remember that a fair amount of the pressure loss is frictional, so the bigger diameter allows a lot more water to flow through the middle rather than being slowed by the wall contact.

It's probably not strictly linear relationship with hose length but for 20m you could expect ca 200psi (14 Bar) drop on 1/4" bore, 60psi (4 Bar) drop on 5/16"

There are lots of other factors at play, so i wouldn't get too hung up about it. At 20-25m length you probably want to be using twin wire hose anyway. Of course that comes with some disadvantages in handling (relative stiffness) and storage (bulkier, heavier).


----------



## steelghost

spyk3d said:


> Thanks SG.
> 
> Its a standard threaded connector as per the below.


That looks like an M22 connector, if so it's very straightforward to adapt to male or female 3/8" BSP threads. No need for intermediate hoses, I don't think.

Edit eg:

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/271417239383

or

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/271417204010


----------



## Soapybubbles

Soapybubbles said:


> So me going from a 8m hose to 15m will I lose much pressure/flow?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How much will I lose?


----------



## percymon

Soapybubbles said:


> How much will I lose?


K5 is 8.33l/min max, or 2.2 USGallons / minute

To quote steelghost from page 4..



steelghost said:


> This is an interesting resource to size the pressure loss you might experience.
> 
> It's all in US units, but 2 US gallons per minute is about 7 litres a minute; 1/4" hose is roughly 6mm ID (ie DN06), and 5/16" hose is approx 8mm ID (DN08). Pressure loss reduces at lower flow rates.
> 
> 20 psi is 1.37 bar, so for a 30m (~=100ft hose) you're talking a 12 bar loss in pressure for DN06 hose, vs a 4 bar loss for DN08 hose (at 7.6lpm)


So i'd add about 15% onto those numbers for a K5, so 14 bar loss on 30m DN06 or 4.5Bar on DN08 hose.

For 15m length half those numbers, for 10m you'll be 5Bar loss, 2 bar loss respectively. Hardly worth worrying about the hose spec with 10m lengths


----------



## steelghost

I did read somewhere on a US power washer vendor "blog" that pressure loss was only worth worrying about for hoses over 100ft ie about 30m. These numbers seem to bear that out.


----------



## Soapybubbles

For information purposes for anyone with karcher looking to upgrade their hose and have it Re useable to another machine. Here is what I have ordered from Damian at Qwashers. (Please bear in mind I have already upgraded my lance here) http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=5419267&postcount=109

1 X 15 METER HOSE 1/4 1 WIRE BLACK WITH CUFFS 3/8 MALE X 3/8 FEMALE £42. 05
1 X KARCHER BRASS MALE PROBE X 3/8 MALE £7. 80
1 X POSTAGE £9. 00 
1 X PAIR BRASS MIDI QUICK RELEASE £6. 57 
TOTAL £65. 42


----------



## percymon

Soapybubbles said:


> For information purposes for anyone with karcher looking to upgrade their hose and have it Re useable to another machine. Here is what I have ordered from Damian at Qwashers. (Please bear in mind I have already upgraded my lance here) http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=5419267&postcount=109
> 
> 1 X 15 METER HOSE 1/4 1 WIRE BLACK WITH CUFFS 3/8 MALE X 3/8 FEMALE £42. 05
> 1 X KARCHER BRASS MALE PROBE X 3/8 MALE £7. 80
> 1 X POSTAGE £9. 00
> 1 X PAIR BRASS MIDI QUICK RELEASE £6. 57
> TOTAL £65. 42


If Damian isnt assembling it all you'll need some PTFE tape (or more preferable blue threadlock, NOT red threadlock) and bonded seal washers (or Dowty seals) for each of the screw threaded joints.

Is the QR at the gun end, added to the swivel , or at the PW end for removing the hose for storage ?


----------



## Soapybubbles

percymon said:


> If Damian isnt assembling it all you'll need some PTFE tape (or more preferable blue threadlock, NOT red threadlock) and bonded seal washers (or Dowty seals) for each of the screw threaded joints.
> 
> Is the QR at the gun end, added to the swivel , or at the PW end for removing the hose for storage ?


He assembled my gun for me so I'd assume he will do the same again, I do have Ptfe tape here any ways :thumb:

The QR is going on the gun end straight onto my swivel


----------



## steelghost

percymon said:


> If Damian isnt assembling it all you'll need some PTFE tape (or more preferable blue threadlock, NOT red threadlock) and bonded seal washers (or Dowty seals) for each of the screw threaded joints.


I have some red thread lock in the tool box and had in mind to try it on some of the joints in my setup (especially the ones where dowty washers cannot be used) - am curious why it's unsuitable? The stuff I have simply says you need hand tools to loosen joints bonded with it; seems reasonable if you want to have the option to disassemble it at any point in the future!


----------



## spyk3d

Thanks SG.

I was thinking of a QR at the machine and the gun so its easy to store it. Is it worth it? Also where is the best place to have the swivel on the gun? or the machine? or both?

I'm not interested in the long lances so I'm thinking of getting the short gun with a QR stubby connection and the different fan nozzles.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/271361791487


----------



## steelghost

spyk3d said:


> Thanks SG.
> 
> I was thinking of a QR at the machine and the gun so its easy to store it. Is it worth it? Also where is the best place to have the swivel on the gun? or the machine? or both?
> 
> I'm not interested in the long lances so I'm thinking of getting the short gun with a QR stubby connection and the different fan nozzles.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/271361791487


I'd say definitely worth a QR at each end of the hose - makes coiling it up when you're done much easier, even if you're using a reel.

Having been given a Mosmatic swivel for Christmas, my view would be to get the best swivel you can afford and put it at the gun end. I have mine on the end of my hose just before the QR, so that both the guns I have can benefit from it.

I don't think the eBay link you posted is for a gun - I get a very clunky looking M22 to 11.6mm QR thing?

Almost every gun on the market has an inlet thread of 3/8" BSP, so I would get the male probe half of the QR with a male thread to screw directly into that, then fit the female side of the QR onto the end of the hose, or onto your swivel if you're using one.


----------



## spyk3d

steelghost said:


> I'd say definitely worth a QR at each end of the hose - makes coiling it up when you're done much easier, even if you're using a reel.
> 
> Having been given a Mosmatic swivel for Christmas, my view would be to get the best swivel you can afford and put it at the gun end. I have mine on the end of my hose just before the QR, so that both the guns I have can benefit from it.
> 
> I don't think the eBay link you posted is for a gun - I get a very clunky looking M22 to 11.6mm QR thing?
> 
> Almost every gun on the market has an inlet thread of 3/8" BSP, so I would get the male probe half of the QR with a male thread to screw directly into that, then fit the female side of the QR onto the end of the hose, or onto your swivel if you're using one.


Yes sorry the link was for the QR to the machine so its easy for me to remove the hose for storage but then I've just realised if I get the hose with the right QR fitting I won't need that one in the Link i posted will I.

I'll do some more digging on swivels then.

Thanks SG.


----------



## percymon

If all you want a very short gun With interchangeable nozzles then this set .

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/272098939181

Together with a male male 1/4" adaptor

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/362196238017

will screw directly into the outlet socket (1/4" female) of most trigger guns.

Don't forget you'll need to order the correct nozzle orifice size, based on your PW flow and pressure soecs

Or if you wanted something a little longer but not unwieldly (if you have limited space in your wash area), then a 450mm steel lance (with 1'4" male thread to screw directly into the trigger gun outlet) with a quick release and interchangeable nozzles is also available from the same seller.


----------



## percymon

steelghost said:


> I have some red thread lock in the tool box and had in mind to try it on some of the joints in my setup (especially the ones where dowty washers cannot be used) - am curious why it's unsuitable? The stuff I have simply says you need hand tools to loosen joints bonded with it; seems reasonable if you want to have the option to disassemble it at any point in the future!


Red threadlock is permanent, you would have to heat joints to unfasten them. Blue threadlock is semi permanent, so provides a strong seal but can be undone with hand tools at a later date.

If you don't want to change your set up, then red is fine, but if one part was to develop a fault/wear n tear then its a lot more work to replace said component fighting against red threadlock.


----------



## percymon

By way of putting some visuals to some of the components discussed so far, these bits arrived this morning...



Top left (1/4" BSP) and middle left (3/8" BSP) are Dowty seals (sometimes called bonded seal washers) - basically a steel washer with oversized inner diameter to which is bonded a rubbery seal, that ensures a seal to whatever screw thread you are using on a joint.

Bottom left a 19.5mm male probe for quick release, coupled to a 3/8" BSP Male to 3/8" Male BSP nipple connector. you can see a Dowty seal at the joint.

Another photo showing a new Dowty on the 3/8" BSP thread which will be connected to the 3/8" female inlet of the trigger gun (1p piece for scale reference - 19.5mm QR are quite chunky)..



and loosely fitted to the integral swivel in the trigger gun..


The threads will need PTFE tape or threadlock for the final joint assembly.

the final item botom left is a 1/4" BSP female to 1/4" BSP female connector - i will be using this to couple the final steel section end of my lance to a 330mm short handle (so that when in use i have a thicker, insulated part of the lance to hold with my other hand)

You get an idea that integral swivels built into the guns, whilst not as free and fancy as the mosmatic external swivel, does reduce the amount of metal components. Both my trigger guns have intergral swivels, so the mosmatic for me is a nice to have but not essential item in my set-up. If you want to have a single gun with multiple attachments at the outlet side then the mosmatic is a nice item and you can save ca £8-10 on the cost of the trigger gun (non swivel gun versus swivel gun).

the trigger gun shown is the one i linked to in post #30, botttm of page 3 - its not quite as 'lary' in the flesh as the original photo suggested. Its a Suttner EasyWash 365+ (basically a commercial jet wash quality gun, equivalent to the ST-2600/ST-2700 ranges), with stainless inbuilt swivel and internal pipework. 3/8" BSP Female inlet, 1/4" BSP female outlet.


----------



## spyk3d

Right so this is probably overkill but I've got round to ordering my Gun and Mossmatic swivel and the QR for my machine.

Gun
https://www.mosmatic-spareparts.eu/High-Pressure/HP-Guns/Gun-HP-Mosmatic----Relax-Action----blue----Mosmatic-Nr-29-094.html

Swivel Fitting
https://www.mosmatic-spareparts.eu/...em--ss-----mosmatic-nr-32-534.html&no_boost=1

M22 to QR fitting for my pressure washer.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/271361791487

So I'm thinking I now need a couple 3/8 m to 3/8 m nipple to connect to a 3/8 f QR which will attach to the hose. I also need to figure out my hose bore and flow rate so I can get the correct hose ordered.

If my thinking is correct I should get the hose with 3/8 f fittings on both ends so I can use the nipples to connect the QRs to each end.

If I get this set https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/272098939181?ul_noapp=true I could then just attach a QR fitting to the end of my PA Lance as well and that should hopefully be me good to go?

Do I need to use the Dowty washers that percymon has bought?

Also is everything I've put right or have I missed something?

Thanks again guys. You've all been a massive help so far. Shame its all going onto a C110 for now.


----------



## steelghost

spyk3d said:


> Right so this is probably overkill but I've got round to ordering my Gun and Mossmatic swivel and the QR for my machine.
> 
> Gun
> https://www.mosmatic-spareparts.eu/...lax-Action----blue----Mosmatic-Nr-29-094.html
> 
> Swivel Fitting
> https://www.mosmatic-spareparts.eu/...em--ss-----mosmatic-nr-32-534.html&no_boost=1
> 
> M22 to QR fitting for my pressure washer.
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/271361791487
> 
> So I'm thinking I now need a couple 3/8 m to 3/8 m nipple to connect to a 3/8 f QR which will attach to the hose. I also need to figure out my hose bore and flow rate so I can get the correct hose ordered.
> 
> If my thinking is correct I should get the hose with 3/8 f fittings on both ends so I can use the nipples to connect the QRs to each end.
> 
> If I get this set https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/272098939181?ul_noapp=true I could then just attach a QR fitting to the end of my PA Lance as well and that should hopefully be me good to go?
> 
> Do I need to use the Dowty washers that percymon has bought?
> 
> Also is everything I've put right or have I missed something?
> 
> Thanks again guys. You've all been a massive help so far. Shame its all going onto a C110 for now.


Have you ordered these parts yet, or are these the ones you're thinking of?

I ask because there is a Mosmatic gun (which is a rebadged Suttner really) but it comes with a Mosmatic swivel built in. So you get arguably the best gun, with arguably the best swivel - https://mosmatic.co.uk/product/hp-gun-310-500-bar - part # 29.131.

Regarding the M22 to QR fitting, I would say you want a bit beefier QR for a hose, something like a 14.8mm or even 19.5mm one (see links / posts further up in the thread).

I would get the hose with male connectors to screw into the 3/8" female threads you'll likely find on the back of many QRs. You want to minimise the number of couplings, adapters etc as they add mass, cost and complexity (ie more joints = more chance of leaks).

You don't *have* to use dowty washers, but they are a very good way of making a seal if the parts you're joining have flat faces to compress the rubber seal between them. Just need some spanners to torque them up properly. You can just use PTFE tape, but dowty washers are quicker and easier to get right.

Yes, the nozzles you link to can be joined on the end of your gun (you will need a 1/4" male/male nipple for this), and if you then put an 11.6mm QR plug in your foam lance, that will work just as before.


----------



## Glen B

Lances - top to bottom, underbody, flat jet, Dirtkiller, cranked, shortie Vario, shortie (interchangeable nozzles)

Hi Steel,

Would love to know some more info on the shortie vario, exactly what I've been looking for!

Thanks
Glen


----------



## spyk3d

Thanks SG.

I've not ordered them but been doing some digging. Where would you say the best place is to get the gun with the swivel from? Its £84 from Mosmatic UK.

So RE the M22 would the below be fittings be the one?

M22 Fitting
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/271417204010?ul_noapp=true

19.5mm QR Fitting
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Pressure-Washer-Quick-Release-HP-Coupling-19-5-mm-3-8-F-x-M22M/281871500858?hash=item41a0d9c63a:g:X9EAAOSwH09ZEaRi

I'll keep looking for the 19.5mm male to male nipples as I couldn't see any on the bay.

I'll get some Dowty washers then as it seems ideal.

I've got to be honest, its all a bit above me at the minute but finally think I'm starting to understand it all. Just need to understand what hose I need.


----------



## steelghost

Glen B said:


> Hi Steel,
> 
> Would love to know some more info on the shortie vario, exactly what I've been looking for!
> 
> Thanks
> Glen


Hi Glen

Pretty simple - it's a Vario nozzle (not actually the one I've linked, it's a Kränzle one but they don't sell a huge range of nozzle sizes).

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/172789772757

This has a 1/4" female thread, so you need a male to male nipple (1/4" BSP both sides) to allow it to attach to the QR plug of your choice - mine is using the "Kew" QR standard.

I didn't build this one, so it's "all of a piece" having been assembled with thread lock. You can see on my shortie QR lance it's a DIY job and I've used bonded seals for that one.


----------



## percymon

steelghost said:


> Have you ordered these parts yet, or are these the ones you're thinking of?
> 
> I ask because there is a Mosmatic gun (which is a rebadged Suttner really) but it comes with a Mosmatic swivel built in. So you get arguably the best gun, with arguably the best swivel - https://mosmatic.co.uk/product/hp-gun-310-500-bar - part # 29.131.
> 
> Regarding the M22 to QR fitting, I would say you want a bit beefier QR for a hose, something like a 14.8mm or even 19.5mm one (see links / posts further up in the thread).
> 
> I would get the hose with male connectors to screw into the 3/8" female threads you'll likely find on the back of many QRs. You want to minimise the number of couplings, adapters etc as they add mass, cost and complexity (ie more joints = more chance of leaks).
> 
> You don't *have* to use dowty washers, but they are a very good way of making a seal if the parts you're joining have flat faces to compress the rubber seal between them. Just need some spanners to torque them up properly. You can just use PTFE tape, but dowty washers are quicker and easier to get right.
> 
> Yes, the nozzles you link to can be joined on the end of your gun (you will need a 1/4" male/male nipple for this), and if you then put an 11.6mm QR plug in your foam lance, that will work just as before.


I've used dowty washers and PTFE tape on my joints - personal preference I guess but I thought for the sake of 30 seconds adding the tape it was a bit of extra security.

For general fittings etc www.malcleanse.co.uk are pretty good on pricing and postage isn't ridiculous either.

http://www.malcleanse.co.uk/fittings-high-pressure-fittings-c-3_139.html

Competitive on trigger guns too if you are looking at Suttner items.


----------



## Choppy

Got this myself from qwashers the other week with some quick release fittings for snow foam gun, Just under £150 for the lot delivered.









Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## steelghost

percymon said:


> I've used dowty washers and PTFE tape on my joints - personal preference I guess but I thought for the sake of 30 seconds adding the tape it was a bit of extra security.


No harm in doing so, and I've done the same myself, I'm all about the over-engineering  :thumb:

But when it comes to it, dowty washers came about to *avoid* the need to put tape on threads - you just slap the washer on and torque it up. Plus, they actually take being undone and redone fairly well (although good practice seems to be a new washer every time you torque a joint up).

Malcleanse are very good and I got quite a few parts from them when I was building the large ID hose from the water butts to the PW. However there's lots of small engineering firms and suppliers on eBay prepared to drop things like a few dowty washers in the 2nd class post. As you've seen, some places have a minimum delivery spend that can be quite steep, depending what you're buying.

I've been buying umpteen wee bits and playing around to arrive at my current setup, sometimes wish I could have the money over again to start from scratch!


----------



## spyk3d

So just getting everything ready to order, will post up pictures once it all arrives and I can start assembly.

Using the link here and the info out of my Nilfisk manual that my flow is 5.2l/min @ 80 bar. I can see that my nozzle size is 025.

Is this correct?


----------



## percymon

spyk3d said:


> So just getting everything ready to order, will post up pictures once it all arrives and I can start assembly.
> 
> Using the link here and the info out of my Nilfisk manual that my flow is 5.2l/min @ 80 bar. I can see that my nozzle size is 025.
> 
> Is this correct?


Based on your flow rate and pressure then yes, I'd concur 025 nozzle size.

However, are you sure those numbers are correct ?

A Nilfisk C110 for example is 110Bar, 440l/hr (or 7.3l/min max). If your PW is genuinely only pushing out 80Bar and 5l/min then I'd question whether a better hose / gun, or a new PW with more power, is the better buy?


----------



## spyk3d

Well I downloaded the manual from here and 7.3l/min @ 110 bar seems to be the max.

The theory is to upgrade the hose and lances as its all a bit unwieldy and keeps kinking and then I'll look to upgrade the machine later in the year in the sales.

Hopefully I wont need to change the hose if I change machines.


----------



## markcaughey

Choppy said:


> Got this myself from qwashers the other week with some quick release fittings for snow foam gun, Just under £150 for the lot delivered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Very nice

How did you order it ? I have been trying to call q washers the past couple of days but their phone is just ringing out


----------



## percymon

spyk3d said:


> Well I downloaded the manual from here and 7.3l/min @ 110 bar seems to be the max.
> 
> The theory is to upgrade the hose and lances as its all a bit unwieldy and keeps kinking and then I'll look to upgrade the machine later in the year in the sales.
> 
> Hopefully I wont need to change the hose if I change machines.


I read back a few pages after I posted to see your aims / plans.

So you've taken the nominal values rather than the maximum the pump can deliver - I can see some merit in that but if you spec a nozzle size based on those numbers you may potentially create more load on the pump.

If you oversize a nozzle , assuming a PW does deliver what it says on the tin, but in reality its down on performance you will end up with a poor cleaning performance.

I'd say you are falling between 025 and 030 nozzle sizes..

Pressure in Bar	80.	90.	100.	110.	120.

Nozzle Size 025 *5.0	5.3	5.6	5.9* 6.1
Nozzle Size 030 *6.1	6.3	6.8	7.1* 7.4
Nozzle Size 035 *7.0* 7.4	7.8	8.2	8.6

So personally I'd go with 030 size. Thats the same size that a lot of the Karcher's work out at (K2-K4)


----------



## percymon

markcaughey said:


> Very nice
> 
> How did you order it ? I have been trying to call q washers the past couple of days but their phone is just ringing out


Email Damian - he'll reply within 24 hours normally. Have an idea what you want though otherwise he has nothing to work from in terms of kit selection or pricing.


----------



## spyk3d

Thanks Percymon thats exactly what I needed. Someone with a bit more knowledge to sense check what I'd worked out.

I'll order the 030 nozzles from the ebay link you posted earlier in the thread. :thumb:


----------



## markcaughey

percymon said:


> Email Damian - he'll reply within 24 hours normally. Have an idea what you want though otherwise he has nothing to work from in terms of kit selection or pricing.


Thanks that's what I will do. Yeah I know what I'm wanting just basically the same as what you have got there. Can I ask what postage method he used that's basically my only question just so I can make sure I'm about for it arriving


----------



## Choppy

markcaughey said:


> Very nice
> 
> How did you order it ? I have been trying to call q washers the past couple of days but their phone is just ringing out


I just rang them and got through straight away. Keep trying, never had a problem getting in touch myself so far and very helpful people.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Soapybubbles

Just received my new hose set up from Damian at Qwashers

I'll post up pics and prices of my kit later on


----------



## steelghost

percymon said:


> Based on your flow rate and pressure then yes, I'd concur 025 nozzle size.
> 
> However, are you sure those numbers are correct ?
> 
> A Nilfisk C110 for example is 110Bar, 440l/hr (or 7.3l/min max). If your PW is genuinely only pushing out 80Bar and 5l/min then I'd question whether a better hose / gun, or a new PW with more power, is the better buy?


You should generally size nozzles for the nominal values, not the maximum. The nominal values for your C110 give an orifice of 025; I suspect you may find the 030 orifice reduces the pressure too much.

As percymon points out though, at this level of performance a new machine is also worth considering. That said, given you're replacing your hose and gun, in due course an upgraded machine will give a new level of performance to the improved hardware you'll be enjoying in the meantime.


----------



## Soapybubbles

Here is my new set up for my K5. Bought everything with the mindset that it will outlast my PW so I can transfer to a new static system sometime later this year.

Total cost was £139 however I didn't plan on doing the hose so soon so I bought a karcher QR attachment for the end of the gun that cost £10 that is now redundant.

The hose set up is 3/8" male on one end and 3/8" female on the other with a karcher attachment to connect to the machine.













































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deje

I have sent 7 emails to Damian on Qwasher for 2 weeks without getting an answer.
I give up and buy the stuff partly on Mosmatics but also some of the other sellers on Ebay., Become more expensive but at least they respond to my emails, Mosmatic even responded on a Sunday evening!


----------



## markcaughey

I did get ahold of them on their FB page but just wanted to speak to them direct to see what the deal is with postage. Im hoping its a next day delivery and I could maybe order on a Friday and it arrive on Saturday.


----------



## percymon

steelghost said:


> You should generally size nozzles for the nominal values, not the maximum. The nominal values for your C110 give an orifice of 025; I suspect you may find the 030 orifice reduces the pressure too much.
> 
> As percymon points out though, at this level of performance a new machine is also worth considering. That said, given you're replacing your hose and gun, in due course an upgraded machine will give a new level of performance to the improved hardware you'll be enjoying in the meantime.


It begs the question what is the real flow and pressure of 'consumer' machines - if the Nilfisk C110 is anything to go buy, then the likes of the Karcher K2 should be erring towards 025 nozzles too (although i;m sure i read that Karchers own nozzles were 030)


----------



## steelghost

percymon said:


> It begs the question what is the real flow and pressure of 'consumer' machines - if the Nilfisk C110 is anything to go buy, then the likes of the Karcher K2 should be erring towards 025 nozzles too (although i;m sure i read that Karchers own nozzles were 030)


Anecdotally at least, it's the working or normal pressures and flow rates that need to be used - it was the nominal specifications that gave Rob back the "correct" performance for his K4:



steelghost said:


> Have a look at this (PDF link) for a bit more detail and a handy lookup table. According to the Karcher product page (and specifically the specifications on page 14 of this PDF), your K4 is rated for 6.3 litres per minute at 11MPa, or 110 bar.
> 
> Using the table linked above, on the 110 bar column the flow rate of 6.3 litres per minute would suggest a nozzle between a 0.25 and 0.3. Note that none of this has anything to do with the _gun_ you are using - it's all about the size of the nozzle. It depends on the lance you're using but you might be able to change the nozzle size (they are frequently available separately, sometimes with a quick release and sometimes with a thread).
> 
> If you can post a picture of the new lance & gun, I can try and suggest the best way to update the nozzle. It would also be well worth going back to the place you bought it from and asking them what nozzle size it is. My guess is that you've got a 0.35 or 0.4 that is reducing the pressure and hence effective power of your machine.


All that said, the stock nozzle for my HD7 is neither 025 or 030, but 028. Of course you can't buy that size as a rule, but that's what Kränzle worked out as the optimum. It's possible (likely?) that some of the C-class Nilfisk machines etc have a similar custom size.


----------



## Deje

percymon said:


> It begs the question what is the real flow and pressure of 'consumer' machines - if the Nilfisk C110 is anything to go buy, then the likes of the Karcher K2 should be erring towards 025 nozzles too (although i;m sure i read that Karchers own nozzles were 030)


I have 030 to my K2, works well in my opinion, have bought 025 just for testing.


----------



## steelghost

Deje said:


> I have 030 to my K2, works well in my opinion, have bought 025 just for testing.


Have you had chance to test the 025 nozzle? Or only just bought


----------



## Deje

steelghost said:


> Have you had chance to test the 025 nozzle? Or only just bought


I got it today, so I will test it in the weekend.


----------



## Soapybubbles

I've been looking at various stand alone options, so I spoke to Damian (via email) regarding a stand alone PW set up.

He gave me the following advice. 

"Always buy a setup that is a well known make, interpump, kranzle.
They keep every thing the same and are still able to be repaired in 10 - 15 years not like some suppliers that supersede stuff.
Annovi good but parts are a nightmare to get hold of and change."

I'm looking for a minimum 10L/min flow and 110bar pressure.


----------



## Chrisgrieve

steelghost said:


> Can you post a few pics?


Hi Steelghost,

Here are a couple photos. It is simple enough to quickly disconnect currently (as long as my fingers aren't too slippery) but just more concerned with having to keep removing the pin each time and maybe losing it.

Not sure if any other QC can be added to make it better.
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steelghost

Soapybubbles said:


> I've been looking at various stand alone options, so I spoke to Damian (via email) regarding a stand alone PW set up.
> 
> He gave me the following advice.
> 
> "Always buy a setup that is a well known make, interpump, kranzle.
> They keep every thing the same and are still able to be repaired in 10 - 15 years not like some suppliers that supersede stuff.
> Annovi good but parts are a nightmare to get hold of and change."
> 
> I'm looking for a minimum 10L/min flow and 110bar pressure.


I would suggest the Kränzle HD 10 but you've just bought a new hose and gun, I don't suppose you really want another one of each!

The AR combo that percymon has will likely run for years with average home detailing use, so at £200+VAT that would still be an option in my book.

You could keep an eye out for a second hand unit on eBay, they do come up from time to time.

Otherwise you're looking at combos from Interpump, who are very good but not cheap! Do you have a budget in mind?

Edit eg https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/263443293414

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/173106608788

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/112751755413


----------



## Soapybubbles

steelghost said:


> I would suggest the Kränzle HD 10 but you've just bought a new hose and gun, I don't suppose you really want another one of each!
> 
> The AR combo that percymon has will likely run for years with average home detailing use, so at £200+VAT that would still be an option in my book.
> 
> You could keep an eye out for a second hand unit on eBay, they do come up from time to time.
> 
> Otherwise you're looking at combos from Interpump, who are very good but not cheap! Do you have a budget in mind?
> 
> Edit eg https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/263443293414
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/173106608788
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/112751755413


Yeah I'd be looking for a pump and motor only, and would be looking at £200 ish as a budget, I'd try and sell my k5 which is only about 1 year old to help add to my budget

Damian also said this

" We strip industrial motor & pumps from machines then scrap them all the time with 2.2kw 3hp motor & w112 interpumps.
The Frames are rotten but had to take in part ex.
We do have a waiting list from local friends that have them on wall mounted. "

He didn't give me a ball park figure on price though.


----------



## steelghost

Chrisgrieve said:


> Hi Steelghost,
> 
> Here are a couple photos. It is simple enough to quickly disconnect currently (as long as my fingers aren't too slippery) but just more concerned with having to keep removing the pin each time and maybe losing it.
> 
> Not sure if any other QC can be added to make it better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you were planning to replace the hose + gun, you could do something fairly readily to make it easier to take the hose of at that end. However if you stick with the current hose, the stack of adapters you'd need would be ludicrous, and put too much strain on that pivoting joint on the back of your machine.

So for now, I would keep using the standard QR, and either buy some spare wire clips, or failing that get some wire of a similar thickness and make your own with a pair of pliers.


----------



## Danjc

I thought I would share my setup as it may give someone some ideas. 
I have posted about it before so some of you may have seen it. 
The idea behind it is my garage is down the drive at the back of the garden but the car gets its TLC at the front of the house and carting the PW, DI vessel and hose etc etc was a pain in the ass and used up valuable time to do and set up.










I wheel it up and just connect a shot length of hose to the 4 way inlet and the other end to a second outside tap I plumbed in at the top of the drive.










The trolley now sits next to the car and never has to move as the PW hose is plenty long enough to get all around the car. 
The reel with the hose on is unwound and Connect's directly into the DI vessel and is used solely for final rise with a little tap connector on the end for your open hose effect. The inlet for the DI vessel is connected permanently via a short length of hose to one of the outlets on the 4 way splitter.










If I want normal water for buckets or anything else I have another short length of hose with a gun on it connected to the 4 way splitter.










I can have permanent water to everything with independent control without having to ever connect or disconnect a single thing once set up which takes minutes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## percymon

That' s a very well thought out and practical solution :thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Soapybubbles

percymon said:


> It might be another few weeks before I accumulated the rest of it, but the motor pump unit arrived today..


Really tempted by this set up.

Can anyone give me info on how to "care" for these units?

I believe they are oil filled?

I'm used to karchers!


----------



## steelghost

Soapybubbles said:


> Really tempted by this set up.
> 
> Can anyone give me info on how to "care" for these units?
> 
> I believe they are oil filled?
> 
> I'm used to karchers!


I'd give Exchange Engineering a call, but I'd assume oil changes every X hours of running, plus all the usual stuff, ie ensure stable water supply with sufficient pressure, protect from frost.

Eventually the seals will need replacing but given the usage you'd be putting it to, I'd expect years and years of life, assuming no mishaps with the pump getting frosted or the water supply being interrupted.


----------



## Soapybubbles

steelghost said:


> I'd give Exchange Engineering a call, but I'd assume oil changes every X hours of running, plus all the usual stuff, ie ensure stable water supply with sufficient pressure, protect from frost.
> 
> Eventually the seals will need replacing but given the usage you'd be putting it to, I'd expect years and years of life, assuming no mishaps with the pump getting frosted or the water supply being interrupted.


How does your kranzle work? Is it an oil filled motor also?

What's the flow/pressure rating on it etc,

How does an unloader valve work and what does total stop system mean?


----------



## steelghost

Soapybubbles said:


> How does your kranzle work? Is it an oil filled motor also?
> 
> What's the flow/pressure rating on it etc,
> 
> How does an unloader valve work and what does total stop system mean?


Yep, my Kränzle is oil filled (they all are, I think). Once you get away from the cheaper consumer machines with limited duty cycles and life spans, they pretty much have to be.

The HD7/122 is, as the name suggests, rated for 7 litres per minute at 122 bar. Being a Kränzle, those are the actual performance figures you'll get, not some nebulous maximum (for instance, the Nilfisk C110 does not actually give you 110 bar in normal use).

http://www.epowerwash.com/wp/archives/631

This is the best explanation of an unloader valve I've found. Essentially it allows the pump to operate in bypass mode, where the high pressure output is diverted back to the inlet. Some unloader valves are adjustable, allowing a variable portion of the pump out put to be sent to the inlet, and varying the pressure of the system.

(As an aside, this is not a very good way of changing the pressure, as it wastes part of the output of the machine. You're better off getting a larger fixed nozzle or using a Vario).

Total stop just means that the motor will switch off when you release the trigger - sometimes immediately, sometimes on a timer (eg if trigger not pressed for 30 seconds). Not all machines do this - my HD7 is a non-TS model and will sit in bypass mode indefinitely until switched off.


----------



## Soapybubbles

steelghost said:


> Yep, my Kränzle is oil filled (they all are, I think). Once you get away from the cheaper consumer machines with limited duty cycles and life spans, they pretty much have to be.
> 
> The HD7/122 is, as the name suggests, rated for 7 litres per minute at 122 bar. Being a Kränzle


As you know I have karcher K5 which is rated at 8.3L/min so essentially produces more flow than that, I obviously realise your machine will outlast the K5 many times over but in terms of power it is less powerful?


----------



## steelghost

Soapybubbles said:


> As you know I have karcher K5 which is rated at 8.3L/min so essentially produces more flow than that, I obviously realise your machine will outlast the K5 many times over but in terms of power it is less powerful?


Is yours the Ecologic with the green hose? If so, would this be the manual? https://s4.kaercher-media.com/documents/manuals/raw/000/BTA-5400009-000-01.pdf

If so, page 11 says it runs at 7.5 lpm and 125 bar, which would be very similar to my HD7. Note the power figure for your K5, 2.1kW; it uses half a kilowatt more to deliver essentially the same performance.

Or, consider the AR combo - it uses slightly more power than the K5, but gives 57% higher flow, albeit at 8% lower pressure.


----------



## Soapybubbles

steelghost said:


> Is yours the Ecologic with the green hose? If so, would this be the manual? https://s4.kaercher-media.com/documents/manuals/raw/000/BTA-5400009-000-01.pdf
> 
> If so, page 11 says it runs at 7.5 lpm and 125 bar, which would be very similar to my HD7. Note the power figure for your K5, 2.1kW; it uses half a kilowatt more to deliver essentially the same performance.
> 
> Or, consider the AR combo - it uses slightly more power than the K5, but gives 57% higher flow, albeit at 8% lower pressure.


Yes that's the one

I stand corrected on the flow.

My K5 is only a year or so old and I got it for a very good deal (ex display unit at my work £50!!!!)

What was the reason for you buying a Kranzle over a Karcher for example?


----------



## dhali

*Danjc * that is a very nice set up .


----------



## steelghost

Soapybubbles said:


> Yes that's the one
> 
> I stand corrected on the flow.
> 
> My K5 is only a year or so old and I got it for a very good deal (ex display unit at my work £50!!!!)
> 
> What was the reason for you buying a Kranzle over a Karcher for example?


That's a great price for a K5.

I didn't set out to buy a Kränzle, I nearly pulled the trigger on various Nilfisks and Kärchers from the outlet stores. Then I read a few threads on Kränzle on here and decided to investigate their line up a bit further. I was also new to detailing and looking for ways to speed up washes, so I wanted a machine that would run well from low pressure water ie rainwater butts.

At the time (October 2015) you could get a much better rate on the Euro, and the actual price (in €) was lower, too. So I was looking at an HD7 (non TS) for €400, which was £305, delivered from Germany.

Then I won a dashcam in a competition; given I had no real use for one, I sold it, bringing the effective cost to me for the HD7 down to just over £200, which was a no-brainer...


----------



## Soapybubbles

Here is my set up,got the hose piped into the machine and installed a hook above the pw to store my hose. I shouldn't need to move the pw to use it as I got the 15m hose which will hopefully be enough to stretch round the car from there.

Unfortunately there is 6" of snow outside so can test today! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shine247

Soapybubbles said:


> Here is my set up,got the hose piped into the machine and installed a hook above the pw to store my hose. I shouldn't need to move the pw to use it as I got the 15m hose which will hopefully be enough to stretch round the car from there.
> 
> Unfortunately there is 6" of snow outside so can test today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good to see the student is becoming the master. :lol:


----------



## Soapybubbles

shine247 said:


> Good to see the student is becoming the master. :lol:


Callum (Steelghost) has helped me massively over the past. Few months.

I owe him a beer!


----------



## Chrisgrieve

steelghost said:


> If you were planning to replace the hose + gun, you could do something fairly readily to make it easier to take the hose of at that end. However if you stick with the current hose, the stack of adapters you'd need would be ludicrous, and put too much strain on that pivoting joint on the back of your machine.
> 
> So for now, I would keep using the standard QR, and either buy some spare wire clips, or failing that get some wire of a similar thickness and make your own with a pair of pliers.


Thanks SG,

Thought that would be the case and will get a few more clips. Will keep the current setup at the moment as I have spent too much lately 

Cheers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steelghost

Soapybubbles said:


> Here is my set up,got the hose piped into the machine and installed a hook above the pw to store my hose.


Just a thought, worth installing a second hook so the coiled up hose can distribute its weight across them, avoid the risk of kinking if it's only hung on one hook.


----------



## percymon

I just installed one of these from B&Q (about a third cheaper than eBay sellers !)..

https://www.diy.com/departments/verve-metal-hose-hanger/1578086_BQ.prd










easily accomodates 15m of high pressure hose and more (although for 25m you might want to think about larger circles of hose to keep the volume of hose in contact with the hanger down).

Not bad for under a fiver


----------



## Deje

percymon said:


> I just installed one of these from B&Q (about a third cheaper than eBay sellers !)..
> 
> https://www.diy.com/departments/verve-metal-hose-hanger/1578086_BQ.prd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easily accomodates 15m of high pressure hose and more (although for 25m you might want to think about larger circles of hose to keep the volume of hose in contact with the hanger down).
> 
> Not bad for under a fiver


For a 25m hose I would defenitively bet on a hose reel, I only have a 15m hose but I have a hose reel, do not even know if I had been washing the car without it


----------



## steelghost

A reel is a huge benefit if you can find the space (and budget!) for one. Of course to make it really worthwhile it needs (semi) permanently attaching to the PW outlet with a link hose which increases the cost that bit more. But it means getting the PW going is as simple as water, power, unwind hose, off you go.


----------



## b9rgo1234

Hi,
I’m looking to upgrade the hose on my Kranzle k7 from 10m to 15m, what is the correct size? Most I have seen are 3/8 or 5/16. I don’t want to lose too much pressure.
Cheers


----------



## steelghost

b9rgo1234 said:


> Hi,
> I'm looking to upgrade the hose on my Kranzle k7 from 10m to 15m, what is the correct size? Most I have seen are 3/8 or 5/16. I don't want to lose too much pressure.
> Cheers


Most hoses are I've seen are either DN06 (approx 1/4") or DN08 (approx 5/16).

I've a HD7 (aka K7) and I'm running 17m of DN08 hose (2m from the PW outlet to the reel, and 15m on the reel) and I'm not seeing any noticeable drop in performance compared to the standard hose. The DN08 hose is noticeably thicker and stiffer than the stock Kranzle hose, so I presume there is an increase in internal diameter that is offsetting the frictional losses from the increased hose length.

3/8" hose would be 9.5mm ID, which would be pretty chunky stuff, but it would certainly minimise pressure loss. For a 15m hose on a relatively low flow machine like a HD7 though, 9.5mm ID hose feels like overkill, unless you're planning on a pretty serious upgrade in the future.


----------



## spyk3d

Just after a quick bit of advice.

Are these the same hose? The reason I ask is because I'm putting in an order with Malcleanse for some 20mm QR fittings and dowty seals and was just thinking it will be easier to get it all from one place.

This is the MalCleanse Hose and Q Washers hose If I do get have to get the hose from Q washers then I'll ask them if they can put 3/8" M BSP fittings on both ends.


----------



## steelghost

spyk3d said:


> Just after a quick bit of advice.
> 
> Are these the same hose? The reason I ask is because I'm putting in an order with Malcleanse for some 20mm QR fittings and dowty seals and was just thinking it will be easier to get it all from one place.
> 
> This is the MalCleanse Hose and Q Washers hose If I do get have to get the hose from Q washers then I'll ask them if they can put 3/8" M BSP fittings on both ends.


The actual hose is quite different - the Malcleanse one is 8mm ID (internal diameter) with two spiral wires in the rubber wall, it will be stiffer and heavier, but have less pressure loss than the qwashers hose, which is 6mm ID and has a single wire.


----------



## spyk3d

steelghost said:


> The actual hose is quite different - the Malcleanse one is 8mm ID (internal diameter) with two spiral wires in the rubber wall, it will be stiffer and heavier, but have less pressure loss than the qwashers hose, which is 6mm ID and has a single wire.


Thanks SG.

I think in the long run that will be the better option hose. That way when I upgrade my machine its only the bare minimum I need to do.


----------



## Soapybubbles

steelghost said:


> Just a thought, worth installing a second hook so the coiled up hose can distribute its weight across them, avoid the risk of kinking if it's only hung on one hook.












Re done my storage hooks.

The reels look good but pretty expensive for me.

That'll need to do me for now!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steelghost

percymon said:


> Patience my friend  I'm waiting on a low pressure brass 1/2" to 3/8" adaptor of all things !


Has your adaptor arrived yet? I am also keen to see this beast in action


----------



## soundeffect

Hi you guys have any idea where i could find this in part and it would be possible to order to Finland. Or can i make these connection with something else? 1/4" male to 1/4 female quick connect 
https://www.pressurewashersdirect.com/Karcher-8.641-043.0/p65600.html


----------



## steelghost

I can't follow your link (I get a "you are not authorised to view this page" error) but is this the sort of thing you're after ? https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/261934953686


----------



## Deje

steelghost said:


> I can't follow your link (I get a "you are not authorised to view this page" error) but is this the sort of thing you're after ? https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/261934953686


He links to a 1/4 female QR with Male NPT thread, I believe he has bought the Mosmatic lance.
In that case he needs one

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1-4-NPT-...for-Air-Oil-/112452132860?hash=item1a2eab5ffc and one

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1-4-Quic...147418?hash=item33cee0705a:g:4NsAAOSwqYhZ1yx5


----------



## soundeffect

Deje you are right, im about to place and order for mosmatic gun and lance and those parts would connect the way i was thinking yesterday. though steelghosts post about making QR 11.6 instead of 1/4" kind of woke me up. wouldnt 11.6 be better, was easier to find all parts at least.
Maybe double check everything, would these parts im looking atm work?

gun 29.131

lance 28.521

gun inlet 3/8"m to M22m
and into this i could connect kärchers quickconnect

gun outlet QR

to connect lance these two
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/271637606463
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/352095104612

foam lance connect Im getting foam lance with kränzle adapter, which is M22male

and some 11.6mm Quick Release Wash Nozzles
Edit: mosmatic lance take 1/4" male nozzles? would this be ok https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/281270355774?var=580317089053


----------



## Deje

soundeffect said:


> Deje you are right, im about to place and order for mosmatic gun and lance and those parts would connect the way i was thinking yesterday. though steelghosts post about making QR 11.6 instead of 1/4" kind of woke me up. wouldnt 11.6 be better, was easier to find all parts at least.
> Maybe double check everything, would these parts im looking atm work?
> 
> gun 29.131
> 
> lance 28.521
> 
> gun inlet 3/8"m to M22m
> and into this i could connect kärchers quickconnect
> 
> gun outlet QR
> 
> to connect lance these two
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/271637606463
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/352095104612
> 
> foam lance connect Im getting foam lance with kränzle adapter, which is M22male
> 
> and some 11.6mm Quick Release Wash Nozzles
> Edit: mosmatic lance take 1/4" male nozzles? would this be ok https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/281270355774?var=580317089053


11.6mm and 1/4, does not matter, they are the same, only listed in different measurement systems.

The lance you link to is not the "Matt Moreman" lance, and it has the G3 / 8 "F inlet and 1/4" NPTF outlet hope you have noted it.

The nozzle you list is no quick-release nozzle ,and it has BSP thread!


----------



## soundeffect

Isnt 1/4" more like 6.3mm or have i missed something?

Wouldnt those connections i listed still work or is there better solution. 11.6 quick connector to M22 female and then M22 male to 3/8male?

I dont nees QR release to lance, would this work in lance https://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Nozzle-for...hash=item5690ccacd9:m:mCs_WHA9lsTKpNNgB73daBw


----------



## Deje

soundeffect said:


> Isnt 1/4" more like 6.3mm or have i missed something?
> 
> Wouldnt those connections i listed still work or is there better solution. 11.6 quick connector to M22 female and then M22 male to 3/8male?
> 
> I dont nees QR release to lance, would this work in lance https://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Nozzle-for...hash=item5690ccacd9:m:mCs_WHA9lsTKpNNgB73daBw


" Isnt 1/4" more like 6.3mm or have i missed something?"

It depends on where you measure, it's confusing, but trust me, it's the same.
The nozzle that you link has the right thread "NPT" but has 045 orifice, you need to find out which orifice you need.

"Wouldnt those connections i listed still work or is there better solution. 11.6 quick connector to M22 female and then M22 male to 3/8male."

I do not really understand, do you want m22 fitting on the lance,The trigger gun has 1/4 outlet , why?
And why do you want that lance, it has G 3/8 "F inlet?


----------



## steelghost

@soundeffect, what machine / hose do you want to connect this new gun and lance to?


----------



## soundeffect

Deje said:


> "
> I do not really understand, do you want m22 fitting on the lance,The trigger gun has 1/4 outlet , why?
> And why do you want that lance, it has G 3/8 "F inlet?


no rela reason to want m22 fitting for lance, just been hitting my head to wall, enough to find easiest solution, but guess this would connect straight to that mosmatic lance

and also no specific reason for that lance. For what i understand mosmatic sells lances with 1/4"*kM and 3/8" and im not sure what does kM mean so went with what i can understand.

Steelghost: kärcher k7 and the hose that comes with it, not planning to upgrade hose just yet.


----------



## Deje

soundeffect said:


> no rela reason to want m22 fitting for lance, just been hitting my head to wall, enough to find easiest solution, but guess this would connect straight to that mosmatic lance
> 
> and also no specific reason for that lance. For what i understand mosmatic sells lances with 1/4"*kM and 3/8" and im not sure what does kM mean so went with what i can understand.
> 
> Steelghost: kärcher k7 and the hose that comes with it, not planning to upgrade hose just yet.


Hi, I think you wrote that you live in Finland, here is a page selling mosmatics stuff from Germany, think it will be cheaper for you.

Trigger Gun:
https://www.mosmatic-spareparts.eu/...----blue-swiveling----Mosmatic-Nr-29-131.html

Lance:
https://www.mosmatic-spareparts.eu/...200-G1-4-M-1-4-NPT-F-MOS-Art--Nr--24-723.html

Nozzle-guard :
https://www.mosmatic-spareparts.eu/...ard-plastic-black-----Mosmatic-Nr-29-010.html.

You then need a 1/4 "NPT Male x 1/4" Bsp Male Adapter Nipple, which I linked to you in previous posts.

I like these MINI 11.6MM FEMALE QUICK RELEASE COUPLING with black plastic cover, go well with the lance, you need 2 pcs and a 1/4 BSP Male x 1/4 BSP Male adapter.
You can also choose a MINI 11.6MM Male QUICK RELEASE COUPLING, but it has a blue plastic cover, my OCD does not think it will be as estetically, but you'll have to decide it yourself of course.

MINI 11.6MM FEMALE QUICK RELEASE COUPLING with black plastic cover:
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PRESSURE...LDER-NOZZLE-/182715224217?hash=item2a8aad1099

MINI 11.6MM Male QUICK RELEASE COUPLING with blue plastic cover:
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PRESSURE...DER-X-1-4-M-/172818864246?hash=item283cce9876

If you want MINI 11.6MM QUICK RELEASE COUPLINGs in stainless steel, they are the only ones which has both female and male I've found that ship outside UK, contact them by mail, so shipping costs around £ 10.

Stainless steel Female 1/4" Quick coupler for HP nozzles:
http://www.cleaningspot.co.uk/acata...-coupler-for-HP-nozzles-HPF14FSS.html#SID=350

Stainless steel Male 1/4" Quick coupler for HP nozzles:
http://www.cleaningspot.co.uk/acata...-coupler-for-HP-nozzles-HPF14MSS.html#SID=350


----------



## spyk3d

So something interesting to think about when ordering a Mosmatic gun. I originally ordered the 29.131 from Mosmatic UK as it worked out about £5 cheaper than getting it from Europe. The 29.131 is a re branded Suttner item as we know but with an integrated Mosmatic Stainless Steel Swivel or so I thought. I've since received the below emails from Mosmatic UK (Jetwash Direct Ltd guessing they use the name under license)



> [email protected]
> 
> Dear ....
> 
> Thank you for your recent gun order.
> 
> The Mosmatic 29.131 is currently out of stock but we have the same gun in a grey motive.
> 
> ST2635 Industrial 350 Bar / 35 L/min max flow
> Stainless steel swivel inlet.
> Very low tension trigger for reduced holding pressure
> 
> Shall we send this one as an alternative.
> 
> Regards
> Richard
> 
> Richard Hoyle
> Mosmatic UK
> Tel +44 (0) 1484 30 66 93
> Fax +44 (0) 870 490 1890
> Email - [email protected]
> Web - www.mosmatic.co.uk


I questioned this as I bought the gun for the mosmatic swivel but it seems that this is not the case.



> [email protected]
> 
> Hi ....
> 
> Mosmatic don't actually manufacture guns. They are made in Germany by R+M
> 
> Integrated swivels on guns are not the same construction as individual swivels although they are still high quality which is why Mosmatic put their name on it for their own branded guns.
> It is the same quality gun / swivel that you will be getting. ( minus the Mosmatic logo )
> 
> If you'd prefer to wait for the Mosmatic banded one it could be several weeks.
> 
> Let me know what you prefer.
> 
> Regards
> Richard


What do you think?

I'm tempted to see if he will send me one of the Suttner 2300 range guns and then to get the swivel off ebay. I know I could just let him send me the alternative one but surely one of the reasons that you buy it from Mosmatic UK is for the high quality swivel.

Anyway rant over. Just thought it would be good for you all to know incase you were thinking of going the same route as me.


----------



## percymon

I'm no expert but that reply seems to imply the internal swivel isn't any better on a mosmatic gun than a Suttner branded one. In which case why pay double for a mosmatic over something like this..

http://www.malcleanse.co.uk/310-bar-45-lpm-high-pressure-gun-easywash365-gunew365sv-p-2071.html

?

The external Mosmatic swivels do look very good, and users only report good news - but I'm sceptical about 'their' internal swivels (then again I'm sceptical about most things lol!)


----------



## ttc6

Just thinking out loud and by means of addressing the issue of the swivel adding bulk to the inlet of the trigger: how about having 12" or so of (non-swivelling) hose made up so that the swivel becomes remote from the handle / integrated into the hose, as t'were?


----------



## Deje

spyk3d said:


> So something interesting to think about when ordering a Mosmatic gun. I originally ordered the 29.131 from Mosmatic UK as it worked out about £5 cheaper than getting it from Europe. The 29.131 is a re branded Suttner item as we know but with an integrated Mosmatic Stainless Steel Swivel or so I thought. I've since received the below emails from Mosmatic UK (Jetwash Direct Ltd guessing they use the name under license)
> 
> I questioned this as I bought the gun for the mosmatic swivel but it seems that this is not the case.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> I'm tempted to see if he will send me one of the Suttner 2300 range guns and then to get the swivel off ebay. I know I could just let him send me the alternative one but surely one of the reasons that you buy it from Mosmatic UK is for the high quality swivel.
> 
> Anyway rant over. Just thought it would be good for you all to know incase you were thinking of going the same route as me.


The seller is just a seller, he wants to sell, now he does not have that gun in stock so he tries to sell you another gun.

Swivel in the Mosmatic gun is a DGVI swivel and has Part No. 32 904, but is not listed on the Mosmatic website.


----------



## spyk3d

Deje said:


> The seller is just a seller, he wants to sell, now he does not have that gun in stock so he tries to sell you another gun.
> 
> Swivel in the Mosmatic gun is a DGVI swivel and has Part No. 32 904, but is not listed on the Mosmatic website.


Do you have this gun Deje? If so can you share any pictures of it?

If it does indeed come with the high quality internal swivel. I will wait for what I have paid for. It just means everything else will sit boxed for a little while longer.

My only thing is I can find no info on the part numbers that you have provided, not saying I am skeptical I just want to be sure as I now have everything except the gun.


----------



## Deje

spyk3d said:


> Do you have this gun Deje? If so can you share any pictures of it?
> 
> If it does indeed come with the high quality internal swivel. I will wait for what I have paid for. It just means everything else will sit boxed for a little while longer.
> 
> My only thing is I can find no info on the part numbers that you have provided, not saying I am skeptical I just want to be sure as I now have everything except the gun.


Swivel in the Mosmatic gun is a DGVI swivel and has Part No. 32 904, but is not listed on the Mosmatic website !!


----------



## Deje

Matt Moreman has a video where he takes the gun in parts, I have no picture, but watch that video.


----------



## steelghost

Deje said:


> Matt Moreman has a video where he takes the gun in parts, I have no picture, but watch that video.






 :thumb:


----------



## spyk3d

Thanks Deje & SG.

Little bit frustrated as I now have everything except the gun :wall:

I'll go back to him tomorrow and tell him I'll wait for the Mosmatic gun I paid for otherwise I'll have to get it from G&G Ersatzteile/Mosmatic-spares.eu and pay the extra.


----------



## soundeffect

TY for your help steelghost and Deje, managed to make my orders today. I'll be ready long before temperatures are at decent levels here to wash car outside, can't wait:tumbleweed:


----------



## spyk3d

Has anyone had their gun from Mosmatic UK yet?

Its the only thing I'm missing :wall:

I was told that to wait as per my previous posts as they were ordering them in from Germany but just want to know if anyone else is waiting for one?

I'll post pictures up once its all here and another showing it all assembled.


----------



## pump

spyk3d said:


> Has anyone had their gun from Mosmatic UK yet?
> 
> Its the only thing I'm missing :wall:
> 
> I was told that to wait as per my previous posts as they were ordering them in from Germany but just want to know if anyone else is waiting for one?
> 
> I'll post pictures up once its all here and another showing it all assembled.


I ordered one from them the other day got a e.mail from them to say it will take a week to get it in stock


----------



## steelghost

spyk3d said:


> Has anyone had their gun from Mosmatic UK yet?
> 
> Its the only thing I'm missing :wall:
> 
> I was told that to wait as per my previous posts as they were ordering them in from Germany but just want to know if anyone else is waiting for one?
> 
> I'll post pictures up once its all here and another showing it all assembled.


Look forward to seeing it all set up


----------



## wish wash

Are the mosmatics stainless inside or is it just the swivel fittings that are stainless.


----------



## steelghost

Have a look at the Obsessed Garage linked above (post #162) - he takes three different guns apart. Short answer - the Mosmatic guns are a mixture of stainless and brass.


----------



## spyk3d

The mosmatic guns are brass internals with a stainless swivel as alluded to by Steelghost.

There is no benefit to stainless steel internals over the brass ones unless you are using the gun for food related cleaning as the chemicals used may react with the brass internals.


----------



## spyk3d

So today was finally the day.....kind of....

Came home from work to find out that my mosmatic gun had been delivered. Like a kid at Christmas I unwrapped it and went and gathered all the other bits that I had ordered.

Here is everything I bought:

*From Mosmatic.co.uk:*
Mosmatic Gun (29.131) with built in stainless swivel

*From Malcleanse:*
Stainless Steel 3/8" BSP 20mm Female Quick Release for hose
Stainless Steel M22 to Female 20mm Stainless Quick Release for Pressure Washer
2 x Stainless Steel Female 20mm Quick Release probes
Stainless Steel 3/8" Male x 3/8" Male BSP Hex Nipple
Stainless Steel 1/4" Male x 1/4" Male BSP Hex Nipple
4 x 3/8" BSP S/S Bonded Washers - Dowty Type Seals
2 x 1/4" BSP S/S Bonded Washers - Dowty Type Seals
15m DN08 Black 2 wire High Pressure Hose with 3/8" Male BSP Ends

*From Q Washers on Ebay:*
11.5mm Mini Quick Release Coupling for 1/4" BSP Thread - Had to have a black collar otherwise my OCD would have played havoc.:lol:

*From pressurewasherpartsuk on Ebay:*
11.6mm Quick Release Wash Nozzles - 025 Nozzle size

So here is everything laid out ready to assemble. You'll also notice that the two male nipples already have the dowty seals on them, this was me starting before I started to take photos. :wall:










and assembled...










M22 to 20mm Stainless Steel Quick Release fitted to my Nilfisk C110










So thoughts... The mosmatic gun has a nice weight to it, you can tell that it has some decent quality internals. However the swivel on my gun is not stamped with Mosmatic on it making me wonder if it is their swivel?? The image on their website shows the swivel stamped with Mosmatic on it.

It was all really easy to assemble and I used PTFE tape on the pressure washer and my snow foam lance to make sure it will be water tight.

The DN08 hose has some weight to it and I can see it out lasting the pressure washer which is the plan. :thumb:

Now the hard part... I'm away until Sunday night so won't get to test it out until next weekend.


----------



## pump

My latest setup for doing the car.


----------



## steelghost

spyk3d said:


> So today was finally the day.....kind of....
> 
> Came home from work to find out that my mosmatic gun had been delivered. Like a kid at Christmas I unwrapped it and went and gathered all the other bits that I had ordered.
> 
> Here is everything I bought:
> 
> *From Mosmatic.co.uk:*
> Mosmatic Gun (29.131) with built in stainless swivel
> 
> *From Malcleanse:*
> Stainless Steel 3/8" BSP 20mm Female Quick Release for hose
> Stainless Steel M22 to Female 20mm Stainless Quick Release for Pressure Washer
> 2 x Stainless Steel Female 20mm Quick Release probes
> Stainless Steel 3/8" Male x 3/8" Male BSP Hex Nipple
> Stainless Steel 1/4" Male x 1/4" Male BSP Hex Nipple
> 4 x 3/8" BSP S/S Bonded Washers - Dowty Type Seals
> 2 x 1/4" BSP S/S Bonded Washers - Dowty Type Seals
> 15m DN08 Black 2 wire High Pressure Hose with 3/8" Male BSP Ends
> 
> *From Q Washers on Ebay:*
> 11.5mm Mini Quick Release Coupling for 1/4" BSP Thread - Had to have a black collar otherwise my OCD would have played havoc.:lol:
> 
> *From pressurewasherpartsuk on Ebay:*
> 11.6mm Quick Release Wash Nozzles - 025 Nozzle size
> 
> So here is everything laid out ready to assemble. You'll also notice that the two male nipples already have the dowty seals on them, this was me starting before I started to take photos. :wall:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and assembled...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M22 to 20mm Stainless Steel Quick Release fitted to my Nilfisk C110
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So thoughts... The mosmatic gun has a nice weight to it, you can tell that it has some decent quality internals. However the swivel on my gun is not stamped with Mosmatic on it making me wonder if it is their swivel?? The image on their website shows the swivel stamped with Mosmatic on it.
> 
> It was all really easy to assemble and I used PTFE tape on the pressure washer and my snow foam lance to make sure it will be water tight.
> 
> The DN08 hose has some weight to it and I can see it out lasting the pressure washer which is the plan. :thumb:
> 
> Now the hard part... I'm away until Sunday night so won't get to test it out until next weekend.


Looks great, just make sure you've nipped the joints up as well as using PTFE tape (I may be teaching you to suck eggs in saying that so apologies if so!)

Interesting you're going with the pure shortie approach, either you have a very low car or you're pretty tall :lol:


----------



## steelghost

pump said:


> My latest setup for doing the car.


What machine is that hooked up to pal? Do you find the PF 22 any different / better than the usual PA lance and its clones, or does it just look cooler


----------



## pump

steelghost said:


> What machine is that hooked up to pal? Do you find the PF 22 any different / better than the usual PA lance and its clones, or does it just look cooler


I have a karcher hd 5/12 cx plus.

The pf22 i find very good well built and produces a thicker foam than my other good quality foamer under the same conditions

:thumb:


----------



## Scottland

Is 3/8" or 11.6mm the preferred QR fitting?

Also, is there a swivel fitting that will connect to gun inlet and hose that has a Nilfisk fitting?


----------



## spyk3d

steelghost said:


> Looks great, just make sure you've nipped the joints up as well as using PTFE tape (I may be teaching you to suck eggs in saying that so apologies if so!)
> 
> Interesting you're going with the pure shortie approach, either you have a very low car or you're pretty tall :lol:


Yeah PTFE'd all the joints as well as the one on the machine for the QR fitting and tightened with a spanner so its not just "hand" tight.

I'm only 5ft 6". :lol: The cars are parked on a sloped driveway so its not an issue. I'll most likely still get a angled lance from Qwashers but it has to be black with a black QR Collar. 

I like the lances but it has to be black dammit. My OCD won't let it be any other colour. Also don't see the benefit in paying silly money for a Mosmatic lance either.


----------



## spyk3d

Scottland said:


> Is 3/8" or 11.6mm the preferred QR fitting?
> 
> Also, is there a swivel fitting that will connect to gun inlet and hose that has a Nilfisk fitting?


The 3/8" is a standard BSP measurement for fittings. Most guns have a 3/8" inlet (where the hose connects) and a 1/4" outlet (where you connect the lance). I think the standard QR fitting for the 1/4" thread is the 11.6mm. You could also use a 14.8mm fitting instead.

For the 3/8" thread the advice I was given earlier in this thread was to go for bigger fittings so it can handle anything that you throw at it. You can go for 14.8mm fittings but I think the 20mm give you more piece of mind as they are bigger but also seem more unto the task.

I've not seen any fittings that would convert a standard nilfisk fitting to a 3/8" BSP. The only thing you could do is talk to someone like Damian at Washers and ask him if he could create you a hose length with a 3/8" thread one end and a nilfisk end the other.

Personally I would recommend doing what I have done in replacing the hose and the gun as the hose is better quality and won't kink its also 15m compared to the 5m that came with my machine, also when my machine dies I just unscrew the M22 QR fitting on the machine and if the replacement uses M22 move it over and carry on with the gun and hose etc.

I think there is no easy way to do what your intending without at least changing the hose.


----------



## Scottland

Thanks for the advice, the hose I have is one from qwashers so not sure if it has a removable end to swap the fitting or not. If not I may just get a new hose then!


----------



## Ciddy

I know this thread is a little old now and I hate to open them back up but I'm after a new gun etc for my Nilfisk P150. I've read through this thread twice now and still not 100% sure what I need as I do want to whole quick release setup. Gun wise, I'm looking at the Mosmatic Gun 29.131 as suggested above. Where is the best place to find everything else I need? The posts above are great but I'm unsure of sizings etc. Can anyone help?


----------



## Grin

I’m looking into this myself at the moment, and have also read this thread a few times. 

I think I have everything selected from PW outlet to gun, but haven’t chosen lance or nozzles yet. I’ve been perusing a combination of Mosmatic, malcleanse.co.uk and Qwashers on Ebay. 

Also think Pressurewasherpartsuk on Ebay, and Cleantec might be worth a visit. Seen all of these mentioned more than a few times on here. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spyk3d

Theres a number of options available to you.

You can source all the parts yourself and assemble them with PTFE tape and blue threadlock.

I stuck to only a few vendors to save on postage costs and also I was happy to assemble the parts myself.

You could also contact someone like Damian at Q Washers and buy a ready built package to suit your machine. It wont be a Mosmatic Gun but it will be near enough the same gun just with a different swivel.

With regards to the nozzles you will need to find out the flow rate of your machine and pressure (bar rating) and then use the Nozzle Chart to find out the exact nozzle size you will need for your machine.


----------



## steelghost

Ciddy said:


> I know this thread is a little old now and I hate to open them back up but I'm after a new gun etc for my Nilfisk P150. I've read through this thread twice now and still not 100% sure what I need as I do want to whole quick release setup. Gun wise, I'm looking at the Mosmatic Gun 29.131 as suggested above. Where is the best place to find everything else I need? The posts above are great but I'm unsure of sizings etc. Can anyone help?


The tricky thing here is how do you join the existing hose (which has a Nilfisk specific QR fitting) onto a new gun? The gun will have a 3/8" BSP female thread inlet (as do the vast majority of guns for sale) so you'd need to find a way to adapt from the male Nilfisk QR to the female 3/8" thread.

The equivalent part exists for Karcher machines but I have never found one for sale for Nilfisk.

The upshot of this issue is that you either need to find an adaptor that's pretty rare, shading into non-existent, or possibly take your existing Nilfisk hose and get the end chopped off and re-terminated with a more generic fitting. This would allow you to use an aftermarket gun but would prevent use of any Nilfisk specific items, including your existing gun (unless you can find a male Nilfisk QR adapter, and I've never seen one of those for sale either!)

Or you could replace your existing Nilfisk hose, but you'd still need to have it custom made with a Nilfisk fitting at the machine end. EDIT This would be a very expensive way of duplicating your existing hose and functionally equivalent to just getting the stock hose re-terminated, so on further reflection this is a silly idea, don't do this :lol:

Unless you have a burning hatred for the stock Nilfisk trigger, I'd look at what nozzles you want as lances and nozzles adapted to the Nilfisk lance QR standard are readily available. Ultimately, it's the nozzle that controls how the flow and pressure provided by the pump are actually deployed.

EDIT: Some Nilfisk machines have a simple threaded outlet at the machine end, they also usually have a thermoplastic hose (the type that likes to coil itself up all the time) so for those machines, the best way to proceed is to upgrade the hose and gun in one go. However as I understand it, this option is not available on the P150 as the outlet is not threaded (happy to be corrected on this point!)


----------



## Ciddy

Thanks for that SG, very useful info there..... I'll have a hunt around and see what (if anything) I can find. If not, we'll see what sort of costs are involved..... Will keep the post updated as I progress (or not).


----------



## stealthwolf

steelghost said:


> EDIT: Some Nilfisk machines have a simple threaded outlet at the machine end, they also usually have a thermoplastic hose (the type that likes to coil itself up all the time) so for those machines, the best way to proceed is to upgrade the hose and gun in one go. However as I understand it, this option is not available on the P150 as the outlet is not threaded (happy to be corrected on this point!)


I suspect the P150 is the same as the E140.3 - hose has a banjo type fitting. I've discovered this:http://www.northwestpowerwashers.co.uk/product.php?productid=19782&cat=287&page=2

Looks like it'd allow anything with an M22 fitting, so could allow the fitting of a hose with a threaded connector. I plan to buy one when I'm back from holiday.


----------



## cobra

Just looking for advice for how to stop water to a pressure washer without having to turn off the tap so I can switch to normal garden sprayer to fill buckets etc.

I've looked at the aquastop hose connectors ones but they limit flow so I would rather avoid.

However I've found this to go between the hose and pressure washer:









https://www.gardena.com/uk/products...ector-with-control-valve-13-mm-1-2/901030801/

and this:

https://www.kaercher.com/uk/home-ga...tors-tap-adaptors/control-valve-26451980.html

The Gardena one looks better as the Karcher will need a female adapter to connect it to the hose. Just wondered if anyone else uses anything similar or if there's a better solution?

Cheers


----------



## spyk3d

cobra said:


> Just looking for advice for how to stop water to a pressure washer without having to turn off the tap so I can switch to normal garden sprayer to fill buckets etc.
> 
> I've looked at the aquastop hose connectors ones but they limit flow so I would rather avoid.
> 
> However I've found this to go between the hose and pressure washer:
> 
> and this:
> 
> https://www.kaercher.com/uk/home-ga...tors-tap-adaptors/control-valve-26451980.html
> 
> The Gardena one looks better as the Karcher will need a female adapter to connect it to the hose. Just wondered if anyone else uses anything similar or if there's a better solution?
> 
> Cheers


Hi Cobra,

Have you thought about getting a splitter on your tap?

Something like this?


----------



## spyk3d

*Update*

So since my last post I have had a little issue. The M22 connector I bought for my C110 popped off when I was using, I tried to put it back on and tighten it but every time you would get to the point where it shouldn't tighten anymore it would come loose like it had been cross threaded.

So as I was already talking to Damian about getting a short angled lance I bought the Nilfisk connector he has to replace the broken M22 one.

Shortly after this is what turned up.









You can see my black M22 connector next to the one that was supplied my Damian at Q Washers which is blue.

Comparing the two I am convinced that they are both the exact same M22 fitting with the exception that Damians is blue. They even have the same writing on them.

Here is a close up of them side by side.









Damians connector fit first time and went on nice and tight. The true test will hopefully be this weekend if the weather holds out.

If it does I'll also try and grab a video of the gun, lance etc in action for those who are interested.


----------



## pump

cobra said:


> Just looking for advice for how to stop water to a pressure washer without having to turn off the tap so I can switch to normal garden sprayer to fill buckets etc.
> 
> I've looked at the aquastop hose connectors ones but they limit flow so I would rather avoid.
> 
> However I've found this to go between the hose and pressure washer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.gardena.com/uk/products...ector-with-control-valve-13-mm-1-2/901030801/
> 
> and this:
> 
> https://www.kaercher.com/uk/home-ga...tors-tap-adaptors/control-valve-26451980.html
> 
> The Gardena one looks better as the Karcher will need a female adapter to connect it to the hose. Just wondered if anyone else uses anything similar or if there's a better solution?
> 
> Cheers


I have the karcher one you linked for the last 6 months or so worked perfect for what i wanted. I actually want to order two more for spares. 
Saves a load of time for me as i have to wash the car at the front of the house and the tap at the back of the house.


----------



## steelghost

spyk3d said:


> So since my last post I have had a little issue. The M22 connector I bought for my C110 popped off when I was using, I tried to put it back on and tighten it but every time you would get to the point where it shouldn't tighten anymore it would come loose like it had been cross threaded.
> 
> So as I was already talking to Damian about getting a short angled lance I bought the Nilfisk connector he has to replace the broken M22 one.
> 
> Shortly after this is what turned up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see my black M22 connector next to the one that was supplied my Damian at Q Washers which is blue.
> 
> Comparing the two I am convinced that they are both the exact same M22 fitting with the exception that Damians is blue. They even have the same writing on them.
> 
> Here is a close up of them side by side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damians connector fit first time and went on nice and tight. The true test will hopefully be this weekend if the weather holds out.
> 
> If it does I'll also try and grab a video of the gun, lance etc in action for those who are interested.


I think the blue connector looks a _little _bit smaller - I wonder if there are two different (but similar) sizes, which might explain why the first fitting you got didn't tighten down properly?


----------



## Jonny_Cass

steelghost said:


> I think the blue connector looks a _little _bit smaller - I wonder if there are two different (but similar) sizes, which might explain why the first fitting you got didn't tighten down properly?


The blue is a 1/2 inch connector and the blacks a m22.

Sent from my MI PAD 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## MiGomes

Deje said:


> Hi, I think you wrote that you live in Finland, here is a page selling mosmatics stuff from Germany, think it will be cheaper for you.
> 
> Trigger Gun:
> https://www.mosmatic-spareparts.eu/...----blue-swiveling----Mosmatic-Nr-29-131.html
> 
> Lance:
> https://www.mosmatic-spareparts.eu/...200-G1-4-M-1-4-NPT-F-MOS-Art--Nr--24-723.html
> 
> Nozzle-guard :
> https://www.mosmatic-spareparts.eu/...ard-plastic-black-----Mosmatic-Nr-29-010.html.
> 
> ...


 I was about to buy some stuff from this store, but then I saw this notice:
* This shop is intended for trades people and reseller only.


----------



## spyk3d

MiGomes said:


> I was about to buy some stuff from this store, but then I saw this notice:
> * This shop is intended for trades people and reseller only.


I think they would be okay with selling to you directly. If not you could try their eBay store here and see if they have the items you want listed there.


----------



## war

*Starting literally from scratch*

Newbie alert...
Thoroughly confused and in need of sound advice please.

My current set up is troublesome, which won't come as a surprise to many of you:
- lots of leakage
- curling/kinking pw hose
- standard range of various hozelock plastic connectors
- cheap and cheerful plastic hose
- eventually connecting to Nilfisk e140 3.9extra 
- with standard nilfisk gun and lance

So starting from the tap I would welcome some advice on how to upgrade my system. Having watched the Obsessed Garage I would love the mtm qr's and an eley hose, but they are not available in the uk so would welcome recommendations on uk options as well...

Please don't go too technical on me 

Thanks in advance for any guidance


----------



## steelghost

war said:


> Newbie alert...
> Thoroughly confused and in need of sound advice please.
> 
> My current set up is troublesome, which won't come as a surprise to many of you:
> - lots of leakage
> - curling/kinking pw hose
> - standard range of various hozelock plastic connectors
> - cheap and cheerful plastic hose
> - eventually connecting to Nilfisk e140 3.9extra
> - with standard nilfisk gun and lance
> 
> So starting from the tap I would welcome some advice on how to upgrade my system. Having watched the Obsessed Garage I would love the mtm qr's and an eley hose, but they are not available in the uk so would welcome recommendations on uk options as well...
> 
> Please don't go too technical on me
> 
> Thanks in advance for any guidance


Hiya

Do you have a budget in mind, and are you looking to replace your machine, or just the low and high pressure hoses and gun etc?


----------



## war

steelghost said:


> Hiya
> 
> Do you have a budget in mind, and are you looking to replace your machine, or just the low and high pressure hoses and gun etc?


Given how p*ssed off using the system gets me, I just want to fix it once and for all, so the budget isn't really an issue.

The Nilfisk is 6 months old and seems to be fine for my needs so dont really want to change it...sore point, really should have bought a bloody kranzle!


----------



## steelghost

OK, so the "minimum hassle" solution is a hose reel with enough high pressure hose to reach to where you normally use the machine, and the machine hooked up to the water and connected to a "link hose" that feeds into the reel. That way, getting the PW going is as simple as unwinding as much high pressure hose as you need, opening a tap and switching on power to the PW.

Even if the PW can't live next to the reel, you can add QRs to the PW HP outlet and the link hose so they can be hooked up very quickly.

Failing that, there's plenty of reputable eBay vendors who can provide you with a good quality HP hose and suitable gun, nozzles etc - do you have any particular requirements eg short gun?

What's the outlet of your Nilfisk look like - is it just a threaded connector?


----------



## war

steelghost said:


> OK, so the "minimum hassle" solution is a hose reel with enough high pressure hose to reach to where you normally use the machine, and the machine hooked up to the water and connected to a "link hose" that feeds into the reel. That way, getting the PW going is as simple as unwinding as much high pressure hose as you need, opening a tap and switching on power to the PW.
> 
> Even if the PW can't live next to the reel, you can add QRs to the PW HP outlet and the link hose so they can be hooked up very quickly.
> 
> Failing that, there's plenty of reputable eBay vendors who can provide you with a good quality HP hose and suitable gun, nozzles etc - do you have any particular requirements eg short gun?
> 
> What's the outlet of your Nilfisk look like - is it just a threaded connector?


Thanks. 
If I start with the tap...
- what are the options to upgrade the connector at the tap from fragile plastic hozelock type to more solid, robust and leak free alternatives e.g. is stainless steel possible? 
- low pressure hose, any particular make or style that is preferred...and also what hose width is needed...I read about 1/2 inch, 3/4 inch...etc.i don't understand why there would be different widths? 
- what QR's are then recommended to connect the low pressure hose to the Nilfisk? And how do I know what size I need? 
- the nilfisk has a black qr connector similar to a hozelock style that the hose connects to
- I then to need to upgrade gun, lance and hp hose on the Nilfisk...and then no doubt there will be brand specifics connectors required to Connect everything...again no idea on sizes?

I warned you I was at a basic level! :newbie:


----------



## dholdi

war said:


> Thanks.
> If I start with the tap...
> - what are the options to upgrade the connector at the tap from fragile plastic hozelock type to more solid, robust and leak free alternatives e.g. is stainless steel possible?


You can get brass ones which will be fine.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Brass-Ho...536305&hash=item1c9c98912b:g:RA0AAOSwzXxaRltC


----------



## MBRuss

Is Damian from Qwashers on here somewhere? What's the best way to contact him?

Would be good to discuss what I need from my setup to make sure I get all the correct bits and bobs...

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## spyk3d

I found the easiest way to get hold of Damian was to call him. Was told the best time to call is around 9am on 01524 241 487.

I picked up all my bits from Malcleanse as I could do it online, but wanted a short angled lance which I got from Damian.


----------



## chrisy321

can anyone tell me the flow rate on a k5 thinking of upgrading


----------



## war

dholdi said:


> You can get brass ones which will be fine.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Brass-Ho...536305&hash=item1c9c98912b:g:RA0AAOSwzXxaRltC


Thanks for the tip...local b&q don't stock brass, so hadnt realised such a thing existed. I see that brass qr's are also available.... a whole new world!


----------



## percymon

chrisy321 said:


> can anyone tell me the flow rate on a k5 thinking of upgrading


Rated at 500l/hr (8l/min) and 145 bar max pressure

Probably more like 7l/min and 125bar actual


----------



## chrisy321

percymon said:


> Rated at 500l/hr (8l/min) and 145 bar max pressure
> 
> Probably more like 7l/min and 125bar actual


thanks


----------



## steelghost

spyk3d said:


> I think they would be okay with selling to you directly. If not you could try their eBay store here and see if they have the items you want listed there.


I bought a Mosmatic swivel off their eBay store (it was the only place I could find selling it actually!) Excellent service, even with two day delivery from Germany to the UK the price was very reasonable.


----------



## Jonny_Cass

Anyone know where I can get more of these at. I got one on a cheapo Lance from China. They look really good on a mini connector.























Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## percymon

Loads on eBay, just search for 11.6mm quick release.

I’ve bought from pressurewasherparts and from Chinese sellers - same item


----------



## Jonny_Cass

It's not that it's the rubber cover that fits over the quick release. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## MBRuss

Steelghost (or anyone with a QR setup) do you grease your QRs? I swear I saw something somewhere about making sure you keep them greased, but mine arrived dry from Qwashers and seem fairly stiff getting them in and out. I wondered if I should perhaps grease them up with something?

I have silicone grease and also a special bearing grease with ceramic stuff in it.

Would either of those work? Or something else?

Thanks

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## percymon

Silicone grease, prevents the seals drying out and aids connection


----------



## steelghost

I use a spot of silicone grease on the seals and under the QR collars to keep it all working smoothly.


----------



## MBRuss

Thanks guys. Anything on the actual bearings?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## steelghost

MBRuss said:


> Thanks guys. Anything on the actual bearings?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


There's a ball race of sorts in the QR which gets greased when I pack it under the collar. It's not a bearing as such (in contrast with a wheel bearing, say) so doesn't need lubricating in quite the same way.


----------



## MBRuss

steelghost said:


> There's a ball race of sorts in the QR which gets greased when I pack it under the collar. It's not a bearing as such (in contrast with a wheel bearing, say) so doesn't need lubricating in quite the same way.


What does it do? I presumed the male fitting rubbed across this as it went in, or is it part of the collar mechanism?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenan

Anyone know of a marcher repair centre. I have a K4 and am after the reel that fits on the handle from a broken unit to upgrade mine. 

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soapybubbles

MBRuss said:


> Steelghost (or anyone with a QR setup) do you grease your QRs? I swear I saw something somewhere about making sure you keep them greased, but mine arrived dry from Qwashers and seem fairly stiff getting them in and out. I wondered if I should perhaps grease them up with something?
> 
> I have silicone grease and also a special bearing grease with ceramic stuff in it.
> 
> Would either of those work? Or something else?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Got mine for qwashers as well and mine were very stiff to operate as well.

I used silicone grease which has helped massively


----------



## MBRuss

Soapybubbles said:


> Got mine for qwashers as well and mine were very stiff to operate as well.
> 
> I used silicone grease which has helped massively


Cool, thanks. I'll give that a go. Thanks for replying. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## MiGomes

Since I can not get a response from ebay sellers (Qwashers, pressurewasherparts) I will have to source the parts by myself.

So, I was wondering why do you guys go for "normal" quick releases instead of kew quick releases like OP. By the looks, kews seems to have more length to better deal with forces...

And, I'm also thinking on a separated swivel attached to the hose, before the QR, instead of a gun with integrated swivel. That way, like OP, I would have a swivel for both the Suttner and Kranzle gun... 

Makes sense?


----------



## steelghost

MBRuss said:


> What does it do? I presumed the male fitting rubbed across this as it went in, or is it part of the collar mechanism?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


The bearings retain the QR probe when the collar is in the resting position. When you move the collar, it allows the bearings to be pushed out of the way when you withdraw the probe.


----------



## spyk3d

MiGomes said:


> Since I can not get a response from ebay sellers (Qwashers, pressurewasherparts) I will have to source the parts by myself.
> 
> So, I was wondering why do you guys go for "normal" quick releases instead of kew quick releases like OP. By the looks, kews seems to have more length to better deal with forces...
> 
> And, I'm also thinking on a separated swivel attached to the hose, before the QR, instead of a gun with integrated swivel. That way, like OP, I would have a swivel for both the Suttner and Kranzle gun...
> 
> Makes sense?


I went for the 11.6mm QR fitting for a couple of reasons. I dont like the look of the Kew Female coupling that attachs to the gun, for me its too big and bulky. Also the length of the Kew Male fitting seems unreasonably long to me although I appreciate that once they are "mated" the length may not be unreasonable. For me personally I wanted a short gun setup and for that to happen I need to use short connectors.

I'm not sure what SG's reasons were for using the Kew QR fittings but I'm sure he'll be along to advise why he chose them.:thumb:

SG has the swivel before the QR on his hose and it makes sense if you are intending to have a multi gun setup.

Also I found the best way to get hold of Damien was to call him around 9am. Just from speaking to him they can be unbelievably busy and its really just him and his wife running things.


----------



## percymon

MiGomes said:


> Since I can not get a response from ebay sellers (Qwashers, pressurewasherparts) I will have to source the parts by myself.
> 
> So, I was wondering why do you guys go for "normal" quick releases instead of kew quick releases like OP. By the looks, kews seems to have more length to better deal with forces...
> 
> And, I'm also thinking on a separated swivel attached to the hose, before the QR, instead of a gun with integrated swivel. That way, like OP, I would have a swivel for both the Suttner and Kranzle gun...
> 
> Makes sense?


For QR - i went with 19.6mm at the main connections - pressure washer outlet, hose ends and inlet to the gun(s). I have swivels in both my Suttner guns, but if you already have two fixed entry guns then an external swivel seems a logical progression from a cost/purchase aspect (albeit with more connector visible, so a less visually compact solution). The medium sized QR (14.8mm ?) are probably OK in the same positions, but going for the biggest option means more contact area and theoretically a more secure connection (and probably a bigger inner bore). It's also what i sort of grew up with in work environment too.

I use Kew QR between the guns and the lances (straight lance and 90' bent for under sills/underbody) and the snow foam gun. Its a secure connection; last thing you need is a lance section or snow foam gun blowing off under pressure and hurtling towards the car (extreme perhaps, but its too late if it happens !).

For lance nozzles I went with 11.6mm QR - purely because they are the most widely available. I probably could have used fixed nozzles if I'd known the fan angle i wanted at the time, but having the interchangeable nozzles does allow for standard fan when standing at a distance and a more gentle wider fan if you are close up to a wheel or wheel arch when rinsing for instance.

Having said all that, i'm yet to use my set-up in anger - my AR pump unit went back, got refunded; and its replacement, a Kranzle only arrived from Germany yesterday !

And yes, steelghost was the inspiration, and guiding light, behind my set-up :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## steelghost

MiGomes said:


> Since I can not get a response from ebay sellers (Qwashers, pressurewasherparts) I will have to source the parts by myself.
> 
> So, I was wondering why do you guys go for "normal" quick releases instead of kew quick releases like OP. By the looks, kews seems to have more length to better deal with forces...
> 
> And, I'm also thinking on a separated swivel attached to the hose, before the QR, instead of a gun with integrated swivel. That way, like OP, I would have a swivel for both the Suttner and Kranzle gun...
> 
> Makes sense?


There's lots of places selling them on eBay, plus other "normal" online retailers eg Malcleanse.

I did exactly what you describe for my hose, fitted a stainless Mosmatic swivel to the end of it, _before_ the QR that the guns join onto. That way I have the best possible swivel joint no matter which gun I am using 

Other than that, you just need to know what threads you are joining, and what size of QR you want to use. There's essentially three common sizes, usually referred to as 19.5mm, 14.8mm (aka "midi") and 11.6mm (aka "mini"). Sometimes you may need adapters to convert the threads if they don't match but you always want to try to find one that already has the threads you want, to keep weight, length and cost down.

I have the 19.5mm ones on the high pressure outlet of my hose, and on the gun end, and I've got the mini ones to allow for interchangeable nozzles on both guns (I've got a Kew bayonet with a mini female QR on it, so both guns can use the Kew system for all the lances). If I was buying again I think I would get the midi ones for the hose ends, the 19.5mm ones are very robust but probably somewhat overkill. However, I built up the system I have over a long period of time, by ordering the pieces bit by bit and working out as I went along what I wanted. Not the most economical way to do it but quite fun!

If you can advise what you are trying to join to what, we can point you to some suitable items :thumb:


----------



## steelghost

spyk3d said:


> I went for the 11.6mm QR fitting for a couple of reasons. I dont like the look of the Kew Female coupling that attachs to the gun, for me its too big and bulky. Also the length of the Kew Male fitting seems unreasonably long to me although I appreciate that once they are "mated" the length may not be unreasonable. For me personally I wanted a short gun setup and for that to happen I need to use short connectors.
> 
> *I'm not sure what SG's reasons were for using the Kew QR fittings but I'm sure he'll be along to advise why he chose them.:thumb:*
> 
> SG has the swivel before the QR on his hose and it makes sense if you are intending to have a multi gun setup.
> 
> Also I found the best way to get hold of Damien was to call him around 9am. Just from speaking to him they can be unbelievably busy and its really just him and his wife running things.


So originally when I wanted to make my lances QR, I went to look at what the Kranzle solution was, not having any idea about standard connectors or anything. The standard Kranzle offering for M22 quick release is the Kew bayonet; I got mine from Elite (well actually, I pointed my mum to Elite at Xmas time a couple of years back )

They are very easy to engage and disengage, and because of the length, they are very sturdy once mounted, even when not under pressure. This is particularly welcome when using the Dirtkiller lance which is basically a lump of brass and ceramic on the end of a steel pipe, so has a good bit of momentum when you move it around!

Anyway, once I'd adapted the three lances I started with (flat jet, underbody, Dirtkiller) to Kew, it made sense to keep the same fitting across everything, even if it is overkill for mounting the little nozzles to a shortie gun :lol:

Edit: Re posting this picture from my OP to illustrate the point









Lances - top to bottom, underbody, flat jet, Dirtkiller, cranked, shortie Vario, shortie (interchangeable nozzles)


----------



## Grin

This has been interesting, and I think helpful, but there is so much information that I can't be sure. I'm looking to upgrade my set-up and have a list of parts. I would be grateful for a steer, if anyone would care to comment on the image attached.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MBRuss

Blimey, those connectors are long! Especially on the stubby nozzle!

Gonna give my new setup a try when we get a dry weekend day (hopefully this weekend) with the Qwashers setup.

I didn't think about having the swivel on the hose - that's a pretty good idea. Does it work as well being attached to the relatively flexible hose, rather than the gun? I have a QR fitting coming for my Kranzle gun, but I'm not sure if I'll ever use it, or use it much - just like to have the option. I guess I could always get another swivel for that if I ended up using it frequently.

What aperture nozzles are required for the 1152TST? I'm interested in possibly getting some different jets. I currently have the 40 degree, which I understand is best for the car.


----------



## percymon

MBRuss said:


> Blimey, those connectors are long! Especially on the stubby nozzle!
> 
> Gonna give my new setup a try when we get a dry weekend day (hopefully this weekend) with the Qwashers setup.
> 
> I didn't think about having the swivel on the hose - that's a pretty good idea. Does it work as well being attached to the relatively flexible hose, rather than the gun? I have a QR fitting coming for my Kranzle gun, but I'm not sure if I'll ever use it, or use it much - just like to have the option. I guess I could always get another swivel for that if I ended up using it frequently.
> 
> What aperture nozzles are required for the 1152TST? I'm interested in possibly getting some different jets. I currently have the 40 degree, which I understand is best for the car.


Assuming your 1152 is running at the 130Bar (ie you've not turned it down from the factory setting), and 10l/min then , according to this chart

http://server23.sitewizard.co.uk/sites/malcleansenew/images/Info Sheets/Nozzle_Chart.pdf

you are between a 035 and 040 nozzle size.

However the Kranzle owners manual quotes their nozzles to be 042 size (which would make it more like a 110Bar / 10l/min , or a 130Bar,* 11l/min* machine on that nozzle chart).

040 would probably be fine, 045 would be a safe option I guess 

Steer away from 035


----------



## vsideboy

loving seeing peoples solutions, would love to do something permanent myself but no time at the moment (or funds!)


----------



## steelghost

MBRuss said:


> I didn't think about having the swivel on the hose - that's a pretty good idea. Does it work as well being attached to the relatively flexible hose, rather than the gun?


My DN08 hose is uh, not all that flexible, truth be told - it's well behaved, but it doesn't bend like thermoplastic hose. Also - the swivel is attached to the HP hose termination (which is M22 in my case) so that's a pretty chunky thing in its own right.

Having it setup as

*hose -> swivel -> QR -> gun*

rather than

*hose -> QR -> swivel -> gun*

doesn't make any difference to the usability or function of the swivel - it just means you can share a single, high quality swivel between more than one gun, if that's the way you want to set it up.


----------



## percymon

Grin said:


> This has been interesting, and I think helpful, but there is so much information that I can't be sure. I'm looking to upgrade my set-up and have a list of parts. I would be grateful for a steer, if anyone would care to comment on the image attached.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks pretty reasonable.

I have the 20mm QR Female on my PW outlet
my hose is male QR at the PW end , female at the gun end - not that it matters; i just prefer to always have a female at the feed end of all the connections :lol::lol:

Note that 2 wire hose isn't the easiest to recoil manually.


----------



## MiGomes

About the swivel, what kind do you guys recommend, DGV or DGS?

DGV G3/8" male to 3/8" male?


----------



## steelghost

I have a DGV, Mosmatic part #32.539. It's excellent


----------



## spyk3d

Grin said:


> This has been interesting, and I think helpful, but there is so much information that I can't be sure. I'm looking to upgrade my set-up and have a list of parts. I would be grateful for a steer, if anyone would care to comment on the image attached.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same setup as mine it seems Grin the only difference is you have a bigger Nilfisk PW and your going for Kew fittings on the gun/lances.

As percymon said I would put the female QR on the machine and hose end. I really didn't like the female QR on the end of the gun, it felt a lot heavier and somewhat cumbersome.

Another thing to consider is if you go with the 11.6mm QR fittings on the guns and lances it means you can take the nozzle out of the lance and go with a "shortie" approach. I found this useful for when I'm doing wheels and has made my wheel bucket somewhat redundant.

The DN08 hose you've chosen I have and it will coil up loosely but not tight unless on a reel and it really doesn't like coiling up at all. It is a weighty item compared to the stock Nilfisk/Karcher hoses. If you plan to turn it into a static install a hose reel would be a good idea.

The only thing I can see is that from my experience the pressure washer isn't an M22 fitting on the hose outlet so you will need the same fitting I got from Q Washers with a 1/2" male to 3/8" male BSP thread so you can use your 20mm QR fittings.


----------



## Grin

percymon said:


> Looks pretty reasonable.
> 
> I have the 20mm QR Female on my PW outlet
> my hose is male QR at the PW end , female at the gun end - not that it matters; i just prefer to always have a female at the feed end of all the connections :lol::lol:
> 
> Note that 2 wire hose isn't the easiest to recoil manually.


Yes. I think I need to hone the gender orientation of the connectors; part of me wants it to alternate all the way along, so it's always m-f-m-f etc. I think maybe the outlet should always be male 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grin

spyk3d said:


> Same setup as mine it seems Grin the only difference is you have a bigger Nilfisk PW and your going for Kew fittings on the gun/lances.
> 
> As percymon said I would put the female QR on the machine and hose end. I really didn't like the female QR on the end of the gun, it felt a lot heavier and somewhat cumbersome.
> 
> Another thing to consider is if you go with the 11.6mm QR fittings on the guns and lances it means you can take the nozzle out of the lance and go with a "shortie" approach. I found this useful for when I'm doing wheels and has made my wheel bucket somewhat redundant.
> 
> The DN08 hose you've chosen I have and it will coil up loosely but not tight unless on a reel and it really doesn't like coiling up at all. It is a weighty item compared to the stock Nilfisk/Karcher hoses. If you plan to turn it into a static install a hose reel would be a good idea.
> 
> The only thing I can see is that from my experience the pressure washer isn't an M22 fitting on the hose outlet so you will need the same fitting I got from Q Washers with a 1/2" male to 3/8" male BSP thread so you can use your 20mm QR fittings.


Thanks for this. These comments make good sense.

I take the point about the weight of the female QR and will think about swapping it.

The Kew fittings were a last minute amendment from regular QR fittings, as I read the recent posts in this thread and it made sense to have those connections as robust as possible. In reality, I guess it's not that likely that the pressure will fire the lance at the car; and I do intend to have a shortie option at some point. I think originally I had the 14.8mm connectors, believing that larger bore was better for flow rate.

Continuing that theme, the reason I picked DN08 HP hose was to offset the increased length over the standard hose, to mitigate pressure loss.

Lastly, I noted previous comments about the Nilfisk outlet and wasn't sure which connection it was; thanks for clearing that up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MBRuss

MiGomes said:


> About the swivel, what kind do you guys recommend, DGV or DGS?
> 
> DGV G3/8" male to 3/8" male?


What's DGS and DGV?!

When getting mine from Qwashers they advised that the ones they supply are made by Suttner, who supply Mosmatic.

I guess the threads and everything on mine are going to mean that I can't reverse it to fit on the hose rather than the gun?


----------



## MiGomes

This is what I have in mind: Option with gun with integrated swivel. Version with individual swivel comes almost 50£ more... Dont know if it is worth it, since I expect the OEM gun will not be put to use that much...










Also, is it worth it to upgrade the gun from ST2300 to ST2600 (LTF and ceramic ball valve)? Another 20£ or so...


----------



## vsideboy

spyk3d said:


> Same setup as mine it seems Grin the only difference is you have a bigger Nilfisk PW and your going for Kew fittings on the gun/lances.
> 
> As percymon said I would put the female QR on the machine and hose end. I really didn't like the female QR on the end of the gun, it felt a lot heavier and somewhat cumbersome.
> 
> Another thing to consider is if you go with the 11.6mm QR fittings on the guns and lances it means you can take the nozzle out of the lance and go with a "shortie" approach. I found this useful for when I'm doing wheels and has made my wheel bucket somewhat redundant.
> 
> The DN08 hose you've chosen I have and it will coil up loosely but not tight unless on a reel and it really doesn't like coiling up at all. It is a weighty item compared to the stock Nilfisk/Karcher hoses. If you plan to turn it into a static install a hose reel would be a good idea.
> 
> The only thing I can see is that from my experience the pressure washer isn't an M22 fitting on the hose outlet so you will need the same fitting I got from Q Washers with a 1/2" male to 3/8" male BSP thread so you can use your 20mm QR fittings.


I'd expect you're running more risk of damage to the male QR if you had that on the end of the hose than having the female QR on the end of the hose (when reeling it back in for example and it's potentially scraping along the floor, better the female end scraping than the male end).


----------



## steelghost

MBRuss said:


> What's DGS and DGV?!
> 
> When getting mine from Qwashers they advised that the ones they supply are made by Suttner, who supply Mosmatic.
> 
> I guess the threads and everything on mine are going to mean that I can't reverse it to fit on the hose rather than the gun?


Suttner supply Mosmatic with guns, and they *also* make swivels, but I don't believe the swivels that Mosmatic sell separately are supplied by Suttner, they are made by Mosmatic themselves.

As for reversing it, it will depend entirely on what connections you have on the end of your house and the back of your QR.


----------



## steelghost

MiGomes said:


> This is what I have in mind: Option with gun with integrated swivel. Version with individual swivel comes almost 50£ more... Dont know if it is worth it, since I expect the OEM gun will not be put to use that much...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, is it worth it to upgrade the gun from ST2300 to ST2600 (LTF and ceramic ball valve)? Another 20£ or so...


Ceramic ball, I'm not sure it really matters for car washing, but LTF is well worth having.


----------



## percymon

Also look at the EasyWash 365 trigger gun on the malcleanse site - its sometimes cheaper than buying the ST2300/2600 elsewhere and has LFT and swivel


----------



## Grin

MiGomes said:


> This is what I have in mind: Option with gun with integrated swivel. Version with individual swivel comes almost 50£ more... Dont know if it is worth it, since I expect the OEM gun will not be put to use that much...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, is it worth it to upgrade the gun from ST2300 to ST2600 (LTF and ceramic ball valve)? Another 20£ or so...


For the Kranzle OEM gun connection, looks like you have 3/8" going into 1/4". I'm sure it's just a typo, but I'm a pedantry fanatic.


----------



## Grin

percymon said:


> Also look at the EasyWash 365 trigger gun on the malcleanse site - its sometimes cheaper than buying the ST2300/2600 elsewhere and has LFT and swivel


Is this a worthy alternative to the much-vaunted Mosmatic? It's around half the price, and I do worry that spending a few hundred quid on HP parts alone is a sign of madness, so may be a better option.


----------



## percymon

I can't comment either way, my EW365 is too new to judge, and I've no experience of Mosmatic.

Mosmatic guns are based on Suttner with modifications - how big those mods are, and what difference they make i wouldn;t like to say - if you are washing 5 cars a week or more then perhaps any upgraded internal quality might present itself with less long term maintenance.

I bought the EW365 on the basis of the LFT, and the swivel - i'm happy to do without the Mosmatic swivel until my experience tells me otherwise 


If you are using the Kranzle trigger gun anyway, and only using the second trigger as a stubby gun set up then how much use/wear are they going to get in 2-3 years use ?


Of course , some people just like to buy the best they can within the confines of their budget / stretch budget


----------



## MiGomes

Grin said:


> For the Kranzle OEM gun connection, looks like you have 3/8" going into 1/4". I'm sure it's just a typo, but I'm a pedantry fanatic.


Thanks for the comment. 14 mm is the internal diameter needed for the M22Male to 3/8"Male adapter. The oring must seal against the adapter inside wall, that must also be 14 mm I think.

edit: You said gun and not hose! Sorry, yes, it is a typo


----------



## MBRuss

percymon said:


> I can't comment either way, my EW365 is too new to judge, and I've no experience of Mosmatic.
> 
> Mosmatic guns are based on Suttner with modifications - how big those mods are, and what difference they make i wouldn;t like to say - if you are washing 5 cars a week or more then perhaps any upgraded internal quality might present itself with less long term maintenance.
> 
> I bought the EW365 on the basis of the LFT, and the swivel - i'm happy to do without the Mosmatic swivel until my experience tells me otherwise
> 
> If you are using the Kranzle trigger gun anyway, and only using the second trigger as a stubby gun set up then how much use/wear are they going to get in 2-3 years use ?
> 
> Of course , some people just like to buy the best they can within the confines of their budget / stretch budget


I would suspect that the modification is "Mosmatic" stamped on the blue piece rather than Suttner.

The Suttner stuff is very high quality and rated to pressures far higher than any of our little machines can produce, and the one I have has the ceramic ball and LTF trigger. I'd be surprised if Mosmatic tore it apart and changed the internals as I doubt the need is there with such a high quality gun. The little blue shape on the side of the gun with the branding on it seems like the most likely modification!

Steelghost, where did you get your stubby variable nozzle from? Wouldn't mind one to go in the end of my gun, but all I can find on eBay is turbo nozzles.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## steelghost

MBRuss said:


> Steelghost, where did you get your stubby variable nozzle from? Wouldn't mind one to go in the end of my gun, but all I can find on eBay is turbo nozzles.


I got it made up by Kränzle (or actually, one of their dealers).

No reason you can't make your own though:

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/172789772757 - choose the right nozzle aperture

Male to male thread adapter - https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/120880218015

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/352087538407 + your choice of QR fitting - I've gone with a Kew bayonet in the link as that's what I have but you can add anything you want. For instance if you wanted to adapt the Vario nozzle to 11.6mm QR, you would just get something like this https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/332395289721 and would not need the male to male adapter at all - it would screw directly into the back of the nozzle.

Use either plenty of PTFE tape (I go with about 7 turns for each joint) or dowty washers to ensure a pressure tight seal between each part, and nip them up with spanners before use.


----------



## MBRuss

steelghost said:


> I got it made up by Kränzle (or actually, one of their dealers).
> 
> No reason you can't make your own though:
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/172789772757 - choose the right nozzle aperture
> 
> Male to male thread adapter - https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/120880218015
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/352087538407 + your choice of QR fitting - I've gone with a Kew bayonet in the link as that's what I have but you can add anything you want. For instance if you wanted to adapt the Vario nozzle to 11.6mm QR, you would just get something like this https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/332395289721 and would not need the male to male adapter at all - it would screw directly into the back of the nozzle.
> 
> Use either plenty of PTFE tape (I go with about 7 turns for each joint) or dowty washers to ensure a pressure tight seal between each part, and nip them up with spanners before use.


Cool, thanks. So just the vario bit (first link) and the little QR (last link) for me then?

Doesn't say that QR is stainless, so I'm guessing it's probably not? Looks like it's galvanized or something.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## steelghost

MBRuss said:


> Cool, thanks. So just the vario bit (first link) and the little QR (last link) for me then?
> 
> Doesn't say that QR is stainless, so I'm guessing it's probably not? Looks like it's galvanized or something.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


That one looks to be zinc passivated to me. You can get stainless ones of course, but as you see they're _considerably _more expensive.

There's this one which is also not stainless, but a couple of quid cheaper than the first one I posted (which was the first one I found on eBay on my phone the other night).

You can also take a punt on something like this which looks like it might be stainless - assuming their pics are at all accurate! I have had good luck with stainless Kew bayonet fittings ordered from China though, so you might well be lucky. It'll take a couple of weeks to turn up but this is hardly surprising for the price!

Unless you really want it to be stainless, for car washing use I don't see any good reason to pay extra over a decent passivated mild steel item. That said, the price difference is large in % terms, but relatively small in absolute value, so get what you like, they'll all work fine  :thumb:


----------



## MBRuss

Thanks. I used my setup yesterday and didn't touch the lance. For me the stubby gun was fine for doing the whole car.

When I first plugged everything in and turned the tap on it sprouted leaks from two places. A bit of thread lock tape and all sorted. I didn't expect the bolt on Kranzle filter to leak. It's two plastic parts!

The other leak was the tap fitting on the tap itself. (New tap as well as pressure washer.)

I also have a small leak from one of the parts at the bottom of the gun, so that'll need additional tape. That came pre taped though, so need to have a look when I get chance.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Grin

steelghost said:


> So originally when I wanted to make my lances QR, I went to look at what the Kranzle solution was, not having any idea about standard connectors or anything. The standard Kranzle offering for M22 quick release is the Kew bayonet; I got mine from Elite (well actually, I pointed my mum to Elite at Xmas time a couple of years back )
> 
> They are very easy to engage and disengage, and because of the length, they are very sturdy once mounted, even when not under pressure. This is particularly welcome when using the Dirtkiller lance which is basically a lump of brass and ceramic on the end of a steel pipe, so has a good bit of momentum when you move it around!
> 
> Anyway, once I'd adapted the three lances I started with (flat jet, underbody, Dirtkiller) to Kew, it made sense to keep the same fitting across everything, even if it is overkill for mounting the little nozzles to a shortie gun :lol:
> 
> Edit: Re posting this picture from my OP to illustrate the point
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lances - top to bottom, underbody, flat jet, Dirtkiller, cranked, shortie Vario, shortie (interchangeable nozzles)


SG, did you purchase your lances complete, or buy the components including threaded tube, and make them up yourself?

The lance itself seems to be far less discussed than guns and swivels, and I haven't found a ready-made lance I like the look of yet.

I'm getting close to finalising my spec, but this is a sticking point at the moment.

Also, am I right in saying you can't get a single-piece 1/2"-F to QR-F 20mm converter? Seems you have to go via 3/8" so:

1/2"-F > 3/8"-M > 3/8"-F > QR-M 20mm


----------



## steelghost

Grin said:


> SG, did you purchase your lances complete, or buy the components including threaded tube, and make them up yourself?
> 
> The lance itself seems to be far less discussed than guns and swivels, and I haven't found a ready-made lance I like the look of yet.
> 
> I'm getting close to finalising my spec, but this is a sticking point at the moment.
> 
> Also, am I right in saying you can't get a single-piece 1/2"-F to QR-F 20mm converter? Seems you have to go via 3/8" so:
> 
> 1/2"-F > 3/8"-M > 3/8"-F > QR-M 20mm


A mixture - the top three in the pic are directly from Kranzle, with the Kew adaptors added (stock connection is M22 thread and you can't readily remove those, so you have to go from M22 to 1/4" to Kew).

The cranked lance came from Pressure Washer Parts on eBay. The shortie Vario I got made up by a Kranzle dealer, and the shortie with interchangeable nozzles I made up myself from a Kew adaptor, male to male 1/4" coupling and a 11.6mm female QR.

Building your own lances is entirely doable, places like Flowjet sell all sorts of basic lances that you can add whatever QRs and nozzles you want onto. Or you can look at the Suttner setup that a few of the folks on here have got from Qwashers, or he carries a wide range of different lances which I'm sure you could ask him to terminate for you.

Question you have to ask yourself is what do I want my setup to do, what's my budget, and how fussed am I about looks vs function.

I can't categorically state that there's no adapter to adapt from 1/2" to 19.5/20mm QR, but the vast majority of the QRs I have seen in that size do have 3/8" threads.


----------



## percymon

I've made my own underbody lance up

Kew QR

lance section from demon motorsport (choos your bend shape) https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Pressure...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

11.6mm QR on the end.


----------



## Grin

percymon said:


> I've made my own underbody lance up
> 
> Kew QR
> 
> lance section from demon motorsport (choos your bend shape) https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Pressure...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> 
> 11.6mm QR on the end.


Funnily enough, I was looking at Demon earlier. Presumably you just treat the threaded ends like any other connector, use PTFE and tighten the connector until it bites.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grin

steelghost said:


> A mixture - the top three in the pic are directly from Kranzle, with the Kew adaptors added (stock connection is M22 thread and you can't readily remove those, so you have to go from M22 to 1/4" to Kew).
> 
> The cranked lance came from Pressure Washer Parts on eBay. The shortie Vario I got made up by a Kranzle dealer, and the shortie with interchangeable nozzles I made up myself from a Kew adaptor, male to male 1/4" coupling and a 11.6mm female QR.
> 
> Building your own lances is entirely doable, places like Flowjet sell all sorts of basic lances that you can add whatever QRs and nozzles you want onto. Or you can look at the Suttner setup that a few of the folks on here have got from Qwashers, or he carries a wide range of different lances which I'm sure you could ask him to terminate for you.
> 
> Question you have to ask yourself is what do I want my setup to do, what's my budget, and how fussed am I about looks vs function.
> 
> I can't categorically state that there's no adapter to adapt from 1/2" to 19.5/20mm QR, but the vast majority of the QRs I have seen in that size do have 3/8" threads.


Thanks for this.

I do like the idea of putting the whole thing together myself

Looks-wise, I don't think it should matter. Although that's partly why I chose the Mosmatic gun (it's blue). I am actually thinking of saving the cash and getting the Easy gun from Malcleanse, but the orange offends me.

Otherwise I'm just trying to avoid unnecessary connections/adaptions.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steelghost

Grin said:


> Thanks for this.
> 
> I do like the idea of putting the whole thing together myself
> 
> Looks-wise, I don't think it should matter. Although that's partly why I chose the Mosmatic gun (it's blue). I am actually thinking of saving the cash and getting the Easy gun from Malcleanse, but the orange offends me.
> 
> Otherwise I'm just trying to avoid unnecessary connections/adaptions.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The benefit of assembling your own is that you can pick the parts to minimise adaptors. The Kranzle lances I have are stainless tubes with brass fittings, I did see if I could remove the M22 thread on the gun end of the lance, and retrofit a Kew adapter, which would have made the whole thing look that much cleaner, as well as saving weight.

Unfortunately (for me!) they are very solidly made, and I assume permanent threadlock has been used to bond the brass threaded end onto the stainless pipe, so I admitted defeat and kept the adapters, adding some PTFE tape and a dowty washer to make that connection less liable to loosen over time.

qwashers have this eBay listing with stainless pipe and threaded ends in many different dimensions, so you could plan a selection of different lances, with nozzles and QRs attached cleanly and directly. Unfortunately he doesn't offer any in pre-bent configurations, I don't know how hard it is to bend stainless, when the tube wall is fairly thick as it is for these applications.


----------



## Grin

steelghost said:


> The benefit of assembling your own is that you can pick the parts to minimise adaptors. The Kranzle lances I have are stainless tubes with brass fittings, I did see if I could remove the M22 thread on the gun end of the lance, and retrofit a Kew adapter, which would have made the whole thing look that much cleaner, as well as saving weight.
> 
> Unfortunately (for me!) they are very solidly made, and I assume permanent threadlock has been used to bond the brass threaded end onto the stainless pipe, so I admitted defeat and kept the adapters, adding some PTFE tape and a dowty washer to make that connection less liable to loosen over time.
> 
> qwashers have this eBay listing with stainless pipe and threaded ends in many different dimensions, so you could plan a selection of different lances, with nozzles and QRs attached cleanly and directly. Unfortunately he doesn't offer any in pre-bent configurations, I don't know how hard it is to bend stainless, when the tube wall is fairly thick as it is for these applications.


Do you think it's worth having stainless pipe over zinc-plated? None of the connections are stainless. I suppose it might be shinier!

I have actually realised it's more simple to piece a lance together than I thought, and will probably go this route.

A lot of the ready-made solutions have fixed nozzles, so making my own also means I can attach a mini-QR-F directly to the lance.

Plenty of places have bent tube too, so this could work out well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steelghost

Grin said:


> Do you think it's worth having stainless pipe over zinc-plates? None of the connections are stainless. I suppose it might be shinier!
> 
> I have actually realised it's more simple to piece a lance together than I thought, and will probably go this route.
> 
> A lot of the ready-made solutions have fixed nozzles, so making my own also means I can attach a mini-QR-F directly to the lance.
> 
> Plenty of places have bent tube too, so this could work out well.


Personally, I am not that fussed about having stainless, especially when it costs a *lot *more than the plated alternative.

As you observe - building exactly the lance, QR and nozzle setup you want is the main reason to bother with any of this IMO


----------



## b9rgo1234

steelghost said:


> The benefit of assembling your own is that you can pick the parts to minimise adaptors. The Kranzle lances I have are stainless tubes with brass fittings, I did see if I could remove the M22 thread on the gun end of the lance, and retrofit a Kew adapter, which would have made the whole thing look that much cleaner, as well as saving weight.
> 
> Unfortunately (for me!) they are very solidly made, and I assume permanent threadlock has been used to bond the brass threaded end onto the stainless pipe, so I admitted defeat and kept the adapters, adding some PTFE tape and a dowty washer to make that connection less liable to loosen over time.
> 
> qwashers have this eBay listing with stainless pipe and threaded ends in many different dimensions, so you could plan a selection of different lances, with nozzles and QRs attached cleanly and directly. Unfortunately he doesn't offer any in pre-bent configurations, I don't know how hard it is to bend stainless, when the tube wall is fairly thick as it is for these applications.


I removed the m22 brass fitting from my Kranzle lance to fit a Kew quick release, I just used a bit of heat from my gas cooker. A minute over the flame and a good pair of grips and it was off :thumb:


----------



## MiGomes

Hey guys, thanks for the help. Here is my setup.


----------



## markcaughey

New Lance and hose turned up today from Q Washers 


























I quickly put together my outdoor setup now that we are out of the winter and dont need to worry about freezing temps. This cupboard is a pretty good place for the PW as its attached to the house and so long as the door is shut nothing freezes in here, even at -6 ( tested this through the winter )

I just put together a make shift hose reel so will see how that works out and will likely replace it at some point with a proper hose reel


























































Not the cleanest of set ups with all the other clutter in there but it will do the job and will be much better than setting up the washer from scratch and putting it all away for every wash.


----------



## vsideboy

looks alright to me mate


----------



## chrisy321

anyone know if this takes these nozzles 
and if i can use a 11.6mm QR or if it will be to heavy for the trigger gun


----------



## steelghost

chrisy321 said:


> anyone know if this takes these nozzles
> and if i can use a 11.6mm QR or if it will be to heavy for the trigger gun


The lance doesn't have a QR on the end, in fact it doesn't even have a nozzle, just a female 1/4" thread to add one to. So as supplied, no it wouldn't take those nozzles.

For something that length and weight I'd be reluctant to use an 11.6mm QR - you'd want at least the next size up, although personally I'd prefer Kew bayonet


----------



## chrisy321

steelghost said:


> The lance doesn't have a QR on the end, in fact it doesn't even have a nozzle, just a female 1/4" thread to add one to. So as supplied, no it wouldn't take those nozzles.
> 
> For something that length and weight I'd be reluctant to use an 11.6mm QR - you'd want at least the next size up, although personally I'd prefer Kew bayonet


cheers any chance of a link to a Kew bayonet


----------



## steelghost

Something like this https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Pressure...574161&hash=item4179fd05c4:g:DukAAOSwK~RZ52Zc (both the M and F sides) or you could go for   which already has a Kew bayonet and a nozzle of your choice fitted to it....


----------



## chrisy321

steelghost said:


> Something like this https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Pressure...574161&hash=item4179fd05c4:g:DukAAOSwK~RZ52Zc (both the M and F sides) or you could go for   which already has a Kew bayonet and a nozzle of your choice fitted to it....


can you get a pa foam lance with that connector


----------



## steelghost

chrisy321 said:


> can you get a pa foam lance with that connector


Snowfoam lances typically come with a female 1/4" thread, you can just adapt that to whatever fitting you like.










You can see I've done exactly this on mine (using a male to male 1/4" nipple and a lot of PTFE tape).


----------



## markcaughey

Today I gave my new set up a test run :detailer:


















The new gun a foam lance are an absolute joy to use  Just one little leak at the end of the lance which I need to sort but other than that great.

The only part thats not great is my make shift hose reel ! what an absolute nightmare it is to try an loop the hose around it, it just keeps kinking up. I got there in the end but I think a proper hose reel is a must although im not sure if that would completely solve this issue.

Those of you that has proper pressure washer hose reels how well do they function when putting the hose away ?


----------



## MBRuss

markcaughey said:


> Today I gave my new set up a test run :detailer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new gun a foam lance are an absolute joy to use  Just one little leak at the end of the lance which I need to sort but other than that great.
> 
> The only part thats not great is my make shift hose reel ! what an absolute nightmare it is to try an loop the hose around it, it just keeps kinking up. I got there in the end but I think a proper hose reel is a must although im not sure if that would completely solve this issue.
> 
> Those of you that has proper pressure washer hose reels how well do they function when putting the hose away ?


Oooh, that foam cannon is perdy! Which one is it?

When I set my new PW up the other weekend I had several big leaks immediately: the tap itself (which is a new tap I recently had installed inside my garage), and the Kranzle water filter that I bought.

5 mins and lots of cussing thread tape later (why it thread tape such a PITA to use?!) and both were water tight. However during the wash I noticed that somewhere between the gun and the hose there was a leak.

The following weekend I checked the connection and it wasn't even hand tight and had barely any thread tape in there... (thanks Qwashers!), so I just taped it up and nipped it up tight with a spanner.

I've not had a chance to wash the car since, but fingers crossed I'll be leak free next time. :thumb:


----------



## Grin

MBRuss said:


> Oooh, that foam cannon is perdy! Which one is it?


I was thinking the same. I think the blue liquid helps. I like blue. I want the whole set up to be blue.


----------



## garage_dweller

> why it thread tape such a PITA to use


In what way? You're not pulling it off the reel and then using it are you? You need to keep the reel tight to the threads you're wrapping.


----------



## Grin

markcaughey said:


> Today I gave my new set up a test run :detailer:
> 
> The new gun a foam lance are an absolute joy to use  Just one little leak at the end of the lance which I need to sort but other than that great.
> 
> The only part thats not great is my make shift hose reel ! what an absolute nightmare it is to try an loop the hose around it, it just keeps kinking up. I got there in the end but I think a proper hose reel is a must although im not sure if that would completely solve this issue.
> 
> Those of you that has proper pressure washer hose reels how well do they function when putting the hose away ?


So what did you actually specify when speaking to Qwashers? I like the look of this whole setup; is it all stainless?

(Think I might still prefer Kew between gun and lance).


----------



## markcaughey

Thanks here is the link to the foam cannon

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Idrobase...rentrq:20cd534a1630aa19c51c7dcdfffe9c4d|iid:1


----------



## MBRuss

Grin said:


> I was thinking the same. I think the blue liquid helps. I like blue. I want the whole set up to be blue.


That probably helps, but the metal parts appear to be stainless steel, which is what I'm liking the look of.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## MBRuss

Yes, that's probably my issue, however it was unavoidable on some of the threads I was doing, as the tape holder wouldn't fit in the space around the thread.


garage_dweller said:


> In what way? You're not pulling it off the reel and then using it are you? You need to keep the reel tight to the threads you're wrapping.


Yes, that's probably my issue, however it was unavoidable on some of the threads I was doing, as the tape holder wouldn't fit in the space around the thread.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## steelghost

markcaughey said:


> The only part thats not great is my make shift hose reel ! what an absolute nightmare it is to try an loop the hose around it, it just keeps kinking up. I got there in the end but I think a proper hose reel is a must although im not sure if that would completely solve this issue.
> 
> Those of you that has proper pressure washer hose reels how well do they function when putting the hose away ?


I think I'd probably give up my Kranzle for a lesser machine before I parted company with the hose reel. It makes an absolutely huge difference to the amount of grief and hassle (and time!) involved in getting the PW going and putting it away again. When putting away I disconnect the gun from the hose, then make sure it's all tangle free (which is easy as it's on the drive with lots of room). Then I take the end of the hose back to the reel and put it on the floor - that way when I wind it up it's not dragging the QR across the floor. Job done!


----------



## Grin

MBRuss said:


> That probably helps, but the metal parts appear to be stainless steel, which is what I'm liking the look of.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Apparently they're aluminium.


----------



## soundeffect

I have mosmatic gun with 11.6mm quick release on outlet from qwashers. it has some play when attaching lance because of weight i think. Any idea for relatively easy solution? would stainless steel quick connect make any difference or sizing up to 14.8midi?

if i have understood right, kew would work, but dont really like the look of those...


----------



## steelghost

With heavier lances there is play in the 11.6mm QRs. It should be ok when you're using it though? The benefit of the Kew lance fitting is that it's very solid mechanically even when not under pressure. The trade off is size and weight of course. The 19.5mm QRs are pretty solid, I've not used the middle size to comment.


----------



## Krakkenbus

spyk3d said:


> So since my last post I have had a little issue. The M22 connector I bought for my C110 popped off when I was using, I tried to put it back on and tighten it but every time you would get to the point where it shouldn't tighten anymore it would come loose like it had been cross threaded.
> 
> So as I was already talking to Damian about getting a short angled lance I bought the Nilfisk connector he has to replace the broken M22 one.
> 
> Shortly after this is what turned up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see my black M22 connector next to the one that was supplied my Damian at Q Washers which is blue.
> 
> Comparing the two I am convinced that they are both the exact same M22 fitting with the exception that Damians is blue. They even have the same writing on them.
> 
> Here is a close up of them side by side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damians connector fit first time and went on nice and tight. The true test will hopefully be this weekend if the weather holds out.
> 
> If it does I'll also try and grab a video of the gun, lance etc in action for those who are interested.


I've been inspired by your build and I'm looking to do something similar. How have you found it so far?


----------



## spyk3d

I've used it a few times so far and its been great.

A vast improvement over the standard hose & gun. Pressure seems to be the same if not slightly more, with the different fan nozzles I have more control, meaning I can wash my door shuts without getting the inside of my car soaked.

A worthwhile investment and will definitely outlast my pressure washer. The only thing I would say is get a hose reel if you can. Mines not a static install and I have no way of mounting it to anything due to the storage space, so coiling the hose up is a bit of a chore at times.

All in though a worthwhile upgrade for me and all the QR connectors make it easy to setup and put away.


----------



## Croques

steelghost said:


> [snip]...... Then I take the end of the hose back to the reel and put it on the floor - that way when I wind it up it's not dragging the QR across the floor. Job done!


I do that too; but I also put a tennis ball over my hose fitting.

I make two 50mm cuts in the tennis ball, to form an X shape, with a bread knife. Then the thing opens like a birds beak and closes over the hose fitting to protect it.


----------



## steelghost

Croques said:


> I do that too; but I also put a tennis ball over my hose fitting.
> 
> I make two 50mm cuts in the tennis ball, to form an X shape, with a bread knife. Then the thing opens like a birds beak and closes over the hose fitting to protect it.


Handy tip, thanks!


----------



## Krakkenbus

I've bit the bullet - I've ordered a very similar setup to spyk3d.

I went for this gun https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PRESSURE...AILINGWORLD-/182692303936?hash=item2a894f5440 - As it's about £50 cheaper than the mosmatic offering with a swivel. I normally try to spend a bit extra to get a product that lasts but I thought this seemed safe enough.

Got the rest of the components from malcleanse - I had priced it up originally and it was way way way cheaper than i thought it was going to be until I released that I hadn't selected stainless steel parts. After a bit of thought I ordered the stainless steel variants as I just want this to last - Can't inset the image but here's a link to the basket


http://imgur.com/xowTzyh


Fingers crossed it arrives throughout the week for a play next weekend (weather permitting)


----------



## Trix

Where are people buying their Moasmatic guns etc from ?


----------



## steelghost

I got my Mosmatic swivel from these guys: https://ebay.co.uk/usr/gg-ersatzteile

You can also order directly from Mosmatic UK https://mosmatic.co.uk

There are other UK dealers as well of course.

Bear in mind that the Mosmatic guns are rebranded Suttner equipment so you can look for their name as well.


----------



## Croques

Slightly off-topic but I guess some of you will need to do gardening as well....

A pressure washer is an ideal tool for removing grass and weeds around the the base and growing up into wire-mesh or other fencing. It cuts cow-parsley if not too old as well. Just use a turbo nozzle or a zero degree nozzle for the cutting. Unlike a strimmer no line needs re-feeding or replacing.


----------



## Trix

steelghost said:


> I got my Mosmatic swivel from these guys: https://ebay.co.uk/usr/gg-ersatzteile
> 
> You can also order directly from Mosmatic UK https://mosmatic.co.uk
> 
> There are other UK dealers as well of course.
> 
> Bear in mind that the Mosmatic guns are rebranded Suttner equipment so you can look for their name as well.


Thank you.. Just trying to workout connections etc .. It's a minefield.


----------



## steelghost

Trix said:


> Thank you.. Just trying to workout connections etc .. It's a minefield.


By all means post the parts on here, many eyes can help work out the details :thumb:


----------



## Trix

steelghost said:


> By all means post the parts on here, many eyes can help work out the details :thumb:


Thats very good of you steelghost .. Much appreciated. :thumb:

More to follow.


----------



## pump

Just wondering if anyone has used the nito click water connectors (quick release).

http://stores.ebay.co.uk/qwashers/W...submit=Search&_fsub=1855556013&_sid=213105253


----------



## SmudgerEBT

MiGomes said:


> Hey guys, thanks for the help. Here is my setup.


Afternoon,

So who did you buy it all from and what was the cost?

I know your mainland EU, but if they where UK stores..........

Thanks

(It's what I am looking for for my kranzle k7)


----------



## Tyrefitter

SmudgerEBT said:


> Afternoon,
> 
> So who did you buy it all from and what was the cost?
> 
> I know your mainland EU, but if they where UK stores..........
> 
> Thanks
> 
> (It's what I am looking for for my kranzle k7)


I'm also after something similar,I've got a Karcher pw & a 20 metre hose on a reel from qwashers with the m22 fittings.

Andy


----------



## steelghost

pump said:


> Just wondering if anyone has used the nito click water connectors (quick release).
> 
> http://stores.ebay.co.uk/qwashers/W...submit=Search&_fsub=1855556013&_sid=213105253


I haven't, but now you've posted that, I want to :thumb:


----------



## pump

steelghost said:


> I haven't, but now you've posted that, I want to :thumb:


Shipping looks on the high side a few places in the UK have them if you Google it


----------



## Grin

Trying to balance the equation of cost vs shiny is most troublesome.


----------



## MiGomes

SmudgerEBT said:


> Afternoon,
> 
> So who did you buy it all from and what was the cost?
> 
> I know your mainland EU, but if they where UK stores..........
> 
> Thanks
> 
> (It's what I am looking for for my kranzle k7)


Hey! I got the parts mainly from UK:

http://stores.ebay.co.uk/Cleantec-Online?_trksid=p2047675.l2563

http://stores.ebay.co.uk/pressurewasherpartsuk?_trksid=p2047675.l2563

http://carwashworld.nl/ (gun)

http://www.alojadodetalhe.pt/ (foam gun)


----------



## Grin

Got a few bits...










...more to come.


----------



## Grin

I'm in the process of fitting everything together, but have a question regarding Kew Quick Connectors.










The two pieces go together, but don't seem to lock; the probe just pulls freely back out of the female half.

This doesn't seem right and looking at videos online, it seems there should be some sort of action required to separate the pair.

Any advice?


----------



## Grin

Here's the set-up so far:



















Figured out the issue I was having with the Kew connectors: basically not pushing it together hard enough.


----------



## c j h

Here is a photo of my set up, my main intention was to make it as quick and easy to was the car, at my old house I had to get the PW out, hose pipe, extension etc, keep running back and forth to the garage for products etc.

I am happy with the set up including the standard hose, I have had upgraded hoses in the past and imo they aren't worth the faff, but my question is, is there an upgraded lance that will fit / with adapters, onto my nilfisk hose? Ideally I would like a lance with a wider spray pattern would be better?


----------



## steelghost

c j h said:


> my question is, is there an upgraded lance that will fit / with adapters, onto my nilfisk hose? Ideally I would like a lance with a wider spray pattern would be better?


Something like this?


----------



## super_cds

i have a nilfisk jet wash
whats the best quick release fitting to go for?

need it to attack to 1/4 Bar (male), that goes in to the trigger

thanks


----------



## beambeam

c j h said:


> Here is a photo of my set up...


That is a great idea for the bottles, haven't seen that and I'm guessing it's just two of the IKEA units joined together? Brilliant, I'll be nicking that idea!


----------



## Deje

steelghost said:


> Have you had chance to test the 025 nozzle? Or only just bought


It made no difference, do not even think it's a 025, no inscription on the nozzle, these Chinese!


----------



## Hereisphilly

After reading through this thread I'm very tempted to get a custom gun and swivel!

I've got a Vax P84-P4-T with a rubber hose from q washers

I got them to put the biggest female qr coupling on one end, with the male adaptor on the pw, and then they crimped the proprietary Vax connector onto the other end, no it won't take much to redo this end and put another qr on it

Is there much difference between getting a normal gun and external swivel or a gun with an internal swivel?

Secondly are qwashers still the cheapest place to go to or are malcleanse very similar in price?

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Krakkenbus

I think they're both priced pretty similarly, I spent more money with malcleanse because I couldn't get a reply from qwashers, I sent several messages though ebay and a few emails.

I think the only real difference between the guns with a built in swivel is that it's neater, adding one after the gun will make the setup a bit bulkier. I've found I use the swivel a lot and it's quite handy to have. 

I've ran into the same problem that spyk3d has where my m22 fitting on the rear of the washer has decided to pop off for no reason, it's not cross threaded and the original nilfisk hose fits fine. It's proving hard enough to source another one, malcleanse don't seem to want to ship one wee item and Im going to have to message qwashers (hopefully il get a reply)


----------



## Croques

Krakkenbus said:


> ...[snip]... Im going to have to message qwashers (hopefully il get a reply)


I think he's one of those blokes who doesn't like writing. I only got one from two messages answered in the past.

He is all over Youtube and he posts his phone number in the videos.

- if that helps


----------



## pump

wanted to get a short stainless lance so decided to try out the neto click system. Feel like very good quality compared to the normal crappy garden hose fittings










433mm stainless steel moulded lance
1/4" quick release probes
Stainless twin ear-o-clips 17-20mm
Nito click probes 1/2"
Nito click couplings 1\2" with 1/2" hose tail


----------



## tomstephens89

Picked me up a Kranzle M2000 short gun today with 20M of hose from Elite Car Care.

I use TEMA quick connect fittings between gun and the lance so also ordered some more of them for the gun>hose>machine connections as well.


----------



## Abxul

*Itemisation/ price*



markcaughey said:


> New Lance and hose turned up today from Q Washers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I quickly put together my outdoor setup now that we are out of the winter and dont need to worry about freezing temps. This cupboard is a pretty good place for the PW as its attached to the house and so long as the door is shut nothing freezes in here, even at -6 ( tested this through the winter )
> 
> I just put together a make shift hose reel so will see how that works out and will likely replace it at some point with a proper hose reel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not the cleanest of set ups with all the other clutter in there but it will do the job and will be much better than setting up the washer from scratch and putting it all away for every wash.


Hi Mark

Wondering what exactly you got charged/ paid for please? Alongside tips for getting through to Damian in endeavour to place the same order

Many thanks


----------



## Slick 77

hi all, need some help as I have upgraded from a K2 to K5 Karcher pressure washer

I recently bought an extension hose for my K2 so would like to keep that, it looks like all I need is some adapters so that I can use it with my K5?

I connect this https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1-4-BSP-...h=item35ea050e7e:g:xggAAOSwpDdVUbYg:rk:1:pf:0 to my pressure washer to allow for the K2 extension hose (M22 fitting)

This on the other end of the extension hose to connect to new karcher quick release hose

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Pressure...=item5429406c66:g:~CkAAOSwbopZiOVO:rk:18:pf:0

is this the same as these sets?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Pressure...h=item441f97ac33:g:hAQAAOSwDZ1bEVuY:rk:8:pf:0

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1-4-Fema...h=item3606fc2d11:g:Vo0AAOxyUI1TGf8U:rk:2:pf:0

many thanks


----------



## bradley221985

What size orifice will I need on the quick release nozzles? I have a Kranzle 1152. I have seen different answers on here ranging from 035 to 045


----------



## Croques

bradley221985 said:


> What size orifice will I need on the quick release nozzles? I have a Kranzle 1152. I have seen different answers on here ranging from 035 to 045


1152 uses a Kranzle unique 042 nozzle size. 040 will give slightly higher output pressure and 045 slightly less. I use 045 on all my kit.


----------



## bradley221985

On eBay I have also noticed with some as well as choosing the 040 or 045 sizes you can also choose different gpm's. Which gpm do you use with your 045?


----------



## Croques

bradley221985 said:


> On eBay I have also noticed with some as well as choosing the 040 or 045 sizes you can also choose different gpm's. Which gpm do you use with your 045?


I think you need to read up on the theory underpinning pressure washers. The flow is set by the pump - the volume swept by the pistons. For the Kranzle 1152 that is 10 litres per minute.


----------



## N58amx

*Re help*

Morning lads.

So i have spent most of yesterday reading through all 32 posts and used the search function but am totally lost .

@steelghost can you help ?

Purchasing a kranzle k10 next week and am after the part number /link for tge Mosmatic swivel to fit on the standard hose end between gun .
After reading your posts.

I emailed mosmatic uk direct , but was steered towards the mosmatic gun with built in swivel? 
But read on here that it appears to not be the same type of swivel?

Would i benefit from a new gun?
Also quick connecters etc? 
Are kranzle ones the way to go?

If anyone could help with part numbers that i could give to my local dealer (re elite) that would be great !

So

Mosmatic swivel part number (so i can order from the german ebay place) 
Kranzle quick release part numbers for hose/gun etc 
Shorty stub quick release vario
Underbody lance .

Sorry if im takin the pi#s asking for this .
But i really have searched for hours , and am none the wiser lol 
Kind regards nick


----------



## percymon

With many people dragging their gear back out from winter hybernation, I thought I'd give this thread a kick - there's so much useful info in here, and answers so many questions that are bound to be asked as home diy detailing gets going again 

Should be a sticky really !


----------



## RichD1

I'd like to upgrade my Karcher K7 with a rubber hose but looking at trigger guns and the choice is huge.

Is an LTF type worth the extra but as it's not being used continuously it may not be a major concern.

What's your thoughts on the following:-

With a quick release and a selection of nozzles is this gun going to be poor? 
https://www.directhoses.net/collect...uick-fit-short-trigger-with-quick-fit-nozzles

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PRESSURE...189963&hash=item2a894f5440:g:nTwAAOSwTLlZyXcP

This looks good being an LFT and a swivel built in
https://www.malcleanse.co.uk/310-bar-45-lpm-high-pressure-gun-easywash365-gunew365sv-p-2071.html

Just a selection in my price range.

Richard


----------



## simc40

*Exactly what I want..*



Soapybubbles said:


> Here is my new set up for my K5. Bought everything with the mindset that it will outlast my PW so I can transfer to a new static system sometime later this year.
> 
> Total cost was £139 however I didn't plan on doing the hose so soon so I bought a karcher QR attachment for the end of the gun that cost £10 that is now redundant.
> 
> The hose set up is 3/8" male on one end and 3/8" female on the other with a karcher attachment to connect to the machine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This... exactly the gun/lance I'm looking for.. I just can't get a reply from qwashers.. anyone got a way of contacting them? I've sent emails, eBay messages, and Facebook messages with no reply.. unfortunately can't ring them due to work..


----------



## Soapybubbles

simc40 said:


> This... exactly the gun/lance I'm looking for.. I just can't get a reply from qwashers.. anyone got a way of contacting them? I've sent emails, eBay messages, and Facebook messages with no reply.. unfortunately can't ring them due to work..


I just email [email protected] and always get a reply


----------



## simc40

Soapybubbles said:


> I just email [email protected] and always get a reply


Thanks.. I'll give that a try..


----------



## bigup

Does anyone run a Kranzle k7/k10 with the standard attachments/kit? Or is it a must that you need to upgrade to quick release fixings and the Obsessed setup?


----------



## soundeffect

I don't want to start new thread for my small question. 
My foamlance makes really loud high pitch noise. would use earprotection if i had any.
Any idea why does my lance do that? Is it fixable?


----------



## Trix

Soapybubbles said:


> Here is my set up,got the hose piped into the machine and installed a hook above the pw to store my hose. I shouldn't need to move the pw to use it as I got the 15m hose which will hopefully be enough to stretch round the car from there.
> 
> Unfortunately there is 6" of snow outside so can test today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hello soapybubbles , I have the same pressure washer and am looking at the same set up including a 15m hose from the same source. Would that hose fit on the pressure washers hose reel or is too long?

Thanks


----------



## tosh

soundeffect said:


> I don't want to start new thread for my small question.
> My foamlance makes really loud high pitch noise. would use earprotection if i had any.
> Any idea why does my lance do that? Is it fixable?


Never had any lance do that
Is it the same with the dials moved around?
Is it the same without the soap bottle attached/removed?
I think you need to take it apart and put it back together, if it's whistling, may be some air getting in somewhere it shouldn't


----------



## bigup

Soapybubbles said:


> I just email [email protected] and always get a reply


Did they give you a better price, rather than buying via their eBay store?


----------



## soundeffect

tosh said:


> Never had any lance do that
> Is it the same with the dials moved around?
> Is it the same without the soap bottle attached/removed?
> I think you need to take it apart and put it back together, if it's whistling, may be some air getting in somewhere it shouldn't


Sound stays same when adjustin spraypattern or water/soap ratio.
Will try without bottle next time, most likely will need to try open/rebuild and suffer from noise. 

I can try to capture soundclip also.


----------



## Scottland

Anyone know of a good supplier of pressure washer hose reels (reel only)? Best I've seen so far is pressurewasherparts on eBay for £80 for a 20m reel.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

I'm going to try and digest all 33 pages of this tonight, but I was hoping someone could help me with my best starting point. I have a Karcher HDS6/12C and a Kranzle K7 - both need a service/possible repair (mainly using a £300 or so Nilfisk at the moment which is a backup machine). What I am trying to ascertain, is which of these two machines would be the better option as a base point for a custom build and if the hot water feature of the Karcher would affect any of the upgrades, or change what I'd select?

I'm looking to have a static set up with a 15m hose reel, so I don't have to keep getting the pressure washer out constantly. I want quick release items and whatever offers me the best performance from the starting point machines that I have - OR should I maybe sell them both and get something else?

Happy to throw a few quid at this for convenience.


----------



## kentphil

Hi all,

I, like the MidlandsCarCare, require a bit of guidance please.

I have a Nilfisk C125 at the moment, but I hate the hose so want to upgrade to a 10m rubber hose. The thing is, I don't really want to keep the dedicated Nilfisk connectors, as eventually I want to upgrade to a Kranzle, so want my investment to travel across the brands without mods if I can.

I have read this thread through twice, because I did not really want to appear as lazy and tried to do it myself, but the more I read, the more I get confused. 

What I want to do is put a quick release fitting on the Nilfisk, then have quick release fittings on the other end to mate with the gun. 

I have found a local hydraulics firm who will fit a fitting onto the last foot of my old Nilfisk gun hose, so that I could make up an adapter hose to allow me to still use the patio cleaner and Nilfisk gun until I get my new gun, but my intention is to use a Sutner gun for all car cleaning duties. I would just plug in the old hose adaptor into the new hose quick release if I wanted to use the old gun. I just need a suggestion on what would be the best fitting for them to put on for me.

My question is what terminations and hose diameter am I best to go for, and should they be - male or female or a comination of both?. I have seen hoses with 1/4 and 3/8 connections, which would be best to use?.

Lastly, would it be ok to use midi connectors, or are these inappropriate?.

Sorry to be a pain, but the sheer volume of options is mindblowing, and all the suppliers like qwashers and directhoses are at least 150 miles away to just drop in and chat.

Many thanks in advance for any guidance.

Phil.


----------



## Scottland

MidlandsCarCare said:


> snip


Would have thought the Karcher machine is the better one to use? Although no reason you can't have a static set up with wither an just switch the machines over if you need to.

I recently ordered a hose from gleem detail, their hose is rated to 60°C if that helps.


----------



## Ondra

Deje said:


> Swivel in the Mosmatic gun is a DGVI swivel and has Part No. 32 904, but is not listed on the Mosmatic website !!


Hello, nice day to everyone,

do you think you can buy this PN somewhere: 32.904 - DGVI

Is it possible to buy this special swivel connection somewhere?
Which I would mount in my RM ST 2300/2600 gun.
Thank you for help!


----------



## Trix

Ondra said:


> Hello, nice day to everyone,
> 
> do you think you can buy this PN somewhere: 32.904 - DGVI
> 
> Is it possible to buy this special swivel connection somewhere?
> Which I would mount in my RM ST 2300/2600 gun.
> Thank you for help!


Have you tried these guys?..

https://mosmatic.co.uk/product/dgvi-swivel-rotary-union

I don't see the part number you are asking for. Where did you get the number from ?

This may help you https://mosmatic.co.uk/product/obsessed-garage-mosmatic-hp-gun-lance-complete


----------



## bigup

What kit is needed to make a K7 standard kit quick release?

there is so many QC adaptors, its very confusing!

any link would me much appreciated

Thanks


----------



## Ondra

Trix said:


> Have you tried these guys?..
> 
> https://mosmatic.co.uk/product/dgvi-swivel-rotary-union
> 
> I don't see the part number you are asking for. Where did you get the number from ?
> 
> This may help you https://mosmatic.co.uk/product/obsessed-garage-mosmatic-hp-gun-lance-complete


Part number is here from boy: Deje

And I have already ordered + some other parts. So we'll see 
In addition, ordering a complete MOSMATIC pistol in Europe is nonsense, because nowhere can you commonly buy the quick couplers for pistols or other long extensions :-(

I means this:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

I would just invest in the Kranzle Quick Release bits and the smaller gun (M2000 Short with Quick Release). Add on the stubby vario lance and the swivel adaptor and you’ve got a great set up which is easy to acquire (Elite Car Care sella it all)


----------



## bigup

Grin said:


> Got a few bits...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...more to come.


What is the best nozzle to use for car washing?

I've got the green on my Kranzle but seen many people use the white nozzle.


----------



## Ondra

MidlandsCarCare said:


> I would just invest in the Kranzle Quick Release bits and the smaller gun (M2000 Short with Quick Release). Add on the stubby vario lance and the swivel adaptor and you've got a great set up which is easy to acquire (Elite Car Care sella it all)


Yes, I had a short M2000 pistol with a quick coupler, but with this gun it is not at all comparable. Running pistol, ergonomics etc .. Oroginal pistol long and short I long ago sold


----------



## Ondra

bigup said:


> What is the best nozzle to use for car washing?
> 
> I've got the green on my Kranzle but seen many people use the white nozzle.


For contactless washing, nozzles with a maximum spray angle of 25 degrees are officially used at home.

Higher pressures in washing boxes therefore use a 40 degree nozzle.

In case you have a car contact. thinking of frothing the car with active foam. + rinse and then wash the car wash gloves, so get a 40 degree jet. I am using the nozzle angle of 22 st from Kranz's original and on the wheels, the wheel arches also have a nozzle of 25 and 40 degrees, but with a larger hole inside to make the nozzle less pressure.


----------



## percymon

kentphil said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I, like the MidlandsCarCare, require a bit of guidance please.
> 
> I have a Nilfisk C125 at the moment, but I hate the hose so want to upgrade to a 10m rubber hose. The thing is, I don't really want to keep the dedicated Nilfisk connectors, as eventually I want to upgrade to a Kranzle, so want my investment to travel across the brands without mods if I can.
> 
> I have read this thread through twice, because I did not really want to appear as lazy and tried to do it myself, but the more I read, the more I get confused.
> 
> What I want to do is put a quick release fitting on the Nilfisk, then have quick release fittings on the other end to mate with the gun.
> 
> I have found a local hydraulics firm who will fit a fitting onto the last foot of my old Nilfisk gun hose, so that I could make up an adapter hose to allow me to still use the patio cleaner and Nilfisk gun until I get my new gun, but my intention is to use a Sutner gun for all car cleaning duties. I would just plug in the old hose adaptor into the new hose quick release if I wanted to use the old gun. I just need a suggestion on what would be the best fitting for them to put on for me.
> 
> My question is what terminations and hose diameter am I best to go for, and should they be - male or female or a comination of both?. I have seen hoses with 1/4 and 3/8 connections, which would be best to use?.
> 
> Lastly, would it be ok to use midi connectors, or are these inappropriate?.
> 
> Sorry to be a pain, but the sheer volume of options is mindblowing, and all the suppliers like qwashers and directhoses are at least 150 miles away to just drop in and chat.
> 
> Many thanks in advance for any guidance.
> 
> Phil.


Phil - whilst i'm not familiar with the Nilfisk, I can at least explain my set up with the Kranzle, and try to suggest how you might want to proceed...

If you want to continue to use the current Nilfisk gun, then your proposal to cut the existing hose from it short, and add a connection seems like a good interim move. Personally I'd use the larger 3/8" quick releases (my thinking being better = more secure), but the midi ones are probably more than suffiicient and are slightly less weight too. However with a new Suttner gun, by the time you step down from the 3/8" screw thread to a 1/2" to then add a midi quick release you are probably not saving anything at all weight wise ! I'd ask the hydraulic company to fit a male quick release connection to the existing Nilfisk gun hose, as its more common to buy a new trigger gun with the male connector. When it comes to the pressure washer end its entirely up to you which way round you put the male/female connections - personally I like to keep the same connection configuration right through the water flow, so a female on the machine, and a male on the hose. Some people might prefer the other way, so they have male on the machine and their hose is then terminated both ends with females, so isn;t then unidirectional.

I'm sure Qwashwers are more than capable of supplying you the new hose with your choice of connections and an extra connector for the machine outlet.

When you finally buy a new trigger lance, you still have the Nilfisk one to use with the patio cleaner, or snow foam gun etc.

Hope this is of use.


----------



## kentphil

Thanks for the reply,

The hose I was looking at is this one - https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PRESSURE...092634?hash=item2f0843525a:g:Ml0AAOSw9-FZ31Hd

The only hoses that they do that have 3/8 connectors appear to be 2 wire hoses, I was hoping to get away with a single wire hose, which means 1/4 connectors, or am I just deluding myself?.

The other thing is that all the hoses on their ebay shop site that I have found so far appear to have a built in swivel, is this a good thing?, as I was intending to add a mosmatic swivel eventually, when I get the new Sutner gun.

Is it best to have the swivel in the hose, or on the gun, as I was going to install it to the gun, but maybe I don't fully understand that bit of the operation.

I am looking at 14.8mm QR fittings at the moment, but I haven't got a list together yet, but basically I was going to go - Female QR on Nilfisk via an adaptor, Male QR on hose at machine end, Female QR on Gun end of hose, Male QR on Gun. Have I got that part of my build correct or have I failed at the first fence?.

Just out of interest, does anybody who lives up near qwashers know if they make up their own hoses, or do they buy them in pre-installed with a particular fitting?. I was just wondering if they would make me up a hose without the swivel if that was possible.

Many thanks for the info, more homework to do tonight I think

Phil


----------



## Mcpx

There is most probably a correct orientation to fitting male/female connectors and I’m pretty sure someone will point it out along with exactly how much difference it makes to flow rate and psi, but in everyday use the whole point of quick release connects is ease of use, in which case just fit them according to how you’ll use them, that being with the female end that you have to move (why is it the female bit that does all the work?) in your dominant hand and the male part in your other. For example in a hose to gun connection where you are right handed, you’d fit the female end to the hose and hold it in your right hand, the male connect on the gun held in your left hand, righty actions the release, lefty does the pulling, simples. 

I’ve also heard other people say to put the male on the end of a hose so when it is reeled back in the working parts of the female (there it is again!) connect aren’t being dragged and bounced across the ground. Makes sense if that how you work but personally I take my hose end back to the reel rather than drag any connections at all. Another useful trick earlier in this thread was to cut an X into a tennis ball and pop your hose end into that to protect the fitting when it’s dragged back to the reel.


----------



## kentphil

Thanks percymon and Mcpx for the replies.

I'm going to speak to Damian at Qwashers tomorrow morning to see waht hose options are open to me with 3/8 connections on for a 10m length. After that I've just got to pick my QRs to be man enough for which end I'm going to put them.

Was initially thinking 19.5mm at the machine end, and 14.8mm at the gun end.

I just need to workout whether to get the hose with 2 x 3/8 female bsp connectors, or 1 x 3/8 male and 1 3/8 female bsp connector. I'm just not sure what the pros and cons are to each.

I presume in general terms, the operation of these QRs is similar to the PCL QR system I use on my air compressor system, just that they dont shut off the supply when disconnected, would I be correct there?


----------



## Scottland

Just had a new gun delivered from malcleanse. Not able to use it yet as I forgot to order a quick connect adapter for it. But the low trigger force seems like it'll be nice - plus built in swivel.


----------



## Krakkenbus

kentphil said:


> Thanks percymon and Mcpx for the replies.
> 
> I'm going to speak to Damian at Qwashers tomorrow morning to see waht hose options are open to me with 3/8 connections on for a 10m length. After that I've just got to pick my QRs to be man enough for which end I'm going to put them.
> 
> Was initially thinking 19.5mm at the machine end, and 14.8mm at the gun end.
> 
> I just need to workout whether to get the hose with 2 x 3/8 female bsp connectors, or 1 x 3/8 male and 1 3/8 female bsp connector. I'm just not sure what the pros and cons are to each.
> 
> I presume in general terms, the operation of these QRs is similar to the PCL QR system I use on my air compressor system, just that they dont shut off the supply when disconnected, would I be correct there?


I've a female 3/8 on the pressure washer with a 3/8 male on one end of my hose and a female on the other. I've the other 3/8 male on my gun.
You're correct they don't stop flow when disconnected.


----------



## kentphil

Well the first installment arrived today from Q Washers, 10m hose with QR's, and an adaptor for the Nilfisk to allow quick release.

It is a real quality item and Q Washers service from Damien was outstanding. 

I would really like to thank all who replied to me on the thread and by message, it really helped me so much. :thumb:

Going to get involved in gun choices now, as I got more money for my birthday than I expected, so more homework to do. 

All I have to do is wait for the weekend to use it.


----------



## Krakkenbus

Found a new adapter similar to one matt from obsessed garage uses on his gun. Far neater than my old one (which was leaking and needed replaced) and its stainless steel.



















Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## kentphil

I have Midi versions of that fitting on my new hose, they are nice in stainless aren't they.

Will be going mini connectors in stainless on my new gun.

Enjoy your weekend with your new gear.


----------



## Old Bob

*Upgrade advice*

Not sure if this is the best place to ask but seemed better than starting my own new thread.

Looking to upgrade to a great all purpose system that just works.

Thinking Kranzle - It's home use, I get 10 litres in 30 secs, so the K10 or the K1152TST - thinking the latter to have the reel hose, and easier to move to the drive to use.

Want to change to short gun and QR - do I stik with the Kranzle and buy their short gun, or go Qwashers Obsessed kit or Mossmatic Obsessed Garage?

Lastly Snow Foam Lance : Autobrite v Kranzle v MTM Hydro.

Any advice or thoughts greatly appreciated.

Yeah I know, first world problems and nice problem to have and all that. Someone hit me and wrote my car off , payments have come good so I can buy this as well as replace car :thumb:


----------



## Scottland

Krakkenbus said:


> Found a new adapter similar to one matt from obsessed garage uses on his gun. Far neater than my old one (which was leaking and needed replaced) and its stainless steel.
> 
> []https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20190531/529d8237d55707cd5db415f64b5f869c.jpg[/]
> 
> []https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20190531/54a64510c402b998cae9e65c544d6092.jpg[/]
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


Where did you get this? My brass one just broke last night.


----------



## Krakkenbus

I got mine from softwash technology UK, it was slightly more expensive than the brass one but looks far better in my opinion.


----------



## Krakkenbus

Old Bob said:


> Not sure if this is the best place to ask but seemed better than starting my own new thread.
> 
> Looking to upgrade to a great all purpose system that just works.
> 
> Thinking Kranzle - It's home use, I get 10 litres in 30 secs, so the K10 or the K1152TST - thinking the latter to have the reel hose, and easier to move to the drive to use.
> 
> Want to change to short gun and QR - do I stik with the Kranzle and buy their short gun, or go Qwashers Obsessed kit or Mossmatic Obsessed Garage?
> 
> Lastly Snow Foam Lance : Autobrite v Kranzle v MTM Hydro.
> 
> Any advice or thoughts greatly appreciated.
> 
> Yeah I know, first world problems and nice problem to have and all that. Someone hit me and wrote my car off , payments have come good so I can buy this as well as replace car :thumb:


The 1152 would keep everything together and in one place, as you said the hose reel is attached to the pw. 
I've got my own short gun, the og stuff is so so so expensive and there's the added import tax and shipping too. After a bit of research you'll be able to find what bits you need to make it QR.

I've both the autobrite and mtm hydro foam cannon - in all honesty they both cover my car in soap but the mtm one feels nicer in hand.


----------



## Scottland

Krakkenbus said:


> I got mine from softwash technology UK, it was slightly more expensive than the brass one but looks far better in my opinion.


I googled around before you replied and ended up ordering from the same place


----------



## Yboat

Has anyone ever used hot water pressure washer on car paint


----------



## spyk3d

Yboat said:


> Has anyone ever used hot water pressure washer on car paint


There are a lot of professionals who use them on cars. I believe Clarke Aitken is one of them, the heat helps soften the dirty.

Although I believe most if not all hot water pressure washers are petrol powered and need to be serviced and maintained for them to last.


----------



## NeilG40

Krakkenbus said:


> I got mine from softwash technology UK, it was slightly more expensive than the brass one but looks far better in my opinion.


Did you have any issues when fitting it in the suttner gun, I've just got one for my st2600 but it only goes in about 4 threads before stopping, didn't have any issues with the old connector which looks like the one you were using previously.


----------



## Darlofan

Yboat said:


> Has anyone ever used hot water pressure washer on car paint


Not pressure washer but I've just built an extension and put hot outside tap in as well. It's great for hosing the car pre wash. Softens crud up nicely.


----------



## Scottland

NeilG40 said:


> Did you have any issues when fitting it in the suttner gun, I've just got one for my st2600 but it only goes in about 4 threads before stopping, didn't have any issues with the old connector which looks like the one you were using previously.


I had these problems, I did get it to go in in the end with a bit of force but yeah was quite tight.


----------



## NeilG40

Scottland said:


> I had these problems, I did get it to go in in the end with a bit of force but yeah was quite tight.


Thanks, good job I finally got around to fitting a vice to the garage bench today.


----------



## Krakkenbus

NeilG40 said:


> Did you have any issues when fitting it in the suttner gun, I've just got one for my st2600 but it only goes in about 4 threads before stopping, didn't have any issues with the old connector which looks like the one you were using previously.


Yes, from memory it wasn't the easiest to screw together and it didn't screw the whole way in.


----------



## NeilG40

I've figured out the issue of why the new connector doesn't fit easily in to the gun.

The threads in the gun are bspp while the new connector is bspt, if you hold up the connectors next to each other you can see one is tapered.


----------



## Tykebike

NeilG40 said:


> I've figured out the issue of why the new connector doesn't fit easily in to the gun.
> 
> The threads in the gun are bspp while the new connector is bspt, if you hold up the connectors next to each other you can see one is tapered.


With that combination BSPT male and BSP female you should be able to seal it without the need to apply PTFE or other sealant.


----------



## Sh1ner

spyk3d said:


> There are a lot of professionals who use them on cars. I believe Clarke Aitken is one of them, the heat helps soften the dirty.
> 
> Although I believe most if not all hot water pressure washers are petrol powered and need to be serviced and maintained for them to last.


Every hot pressure washer I have used has been either diesel or electrically powered with water heating by either a diesel or gas burner.
There are petrol engined machines but I have never seen a petrol burner. Diesel burners cut in and out, rather like a central heating boiler as you use the washer which is not really a suitable system for petrol. A bit on the dangerous side of safety but they may exist.
Diesel burners require very little maintainance and as long as the pump oil level is good the same is true of the water pumps. Overall little maintainance, over and above regular checks and not letting it freeze, is required with a hot washer and they do clean better than a cold washer but as with any washer some caution is advisable.


----------



## Yboat

spyk3d said:


> There are a lot of professionals who use them on cars. I believe Clarke Aitken is one of them, the heat helps soften the dirty.
> 
> Although I believe most if not all hot water pressure washers are petrol powered and need to be serviced and maintained for them to last.


Thank you very much.


----------



## craigblues

Morning!

Does anyone have a pressure reel setup and have mounted it outside?

Do you experience any problems? I'm presume along as you drain it then it wont freeze.


----------



## saul

Hello,

I've sprung a leak in my current hose and was wondering if there was anyway of repairing it, or would I need buying a new hose? Also my current PW (Nilfisk) I believe is coming to the end of its lifespan (lot more pulsating going on these days) or I could be totally wrong. 

If I need/want to upgrade everything is there a good budget option that anyone can recommend. This is just for hobbyist useage, once every fortnight or so.


----------



## Deje

saul said:


> Hello,
> 
> I've sprung a leak in my current hose and was wondering if there was anyway of repairing it, or would I need buying a new hose? Also my current PW (Nilfisk) I believe is coming to the end of its lifespan (lot more pulsating going on these days) or I could be totally wrong.
> 
> If I need/want to upgrade everything is there a good budget option that anyone can recommend. This is just for hobbyist useage, once every fortnight or so.


However, it is not the leak on the hose that causes the machine to pulse?


----------



## Cookies

Deje said:


> However, it is not the leak on the hose that causes the machine to pulse?


More than likely, as its gradually losing pressure, the pump will pulse to build pressure again.

Try replacing the hose first, and see if the pulsing continues.

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## saul

Deje said:


> However, it is not the leak on the hose that causes the machine to pulse?


I know it's not the leak thats causing the pulsing. I've tried changing the o rings on the connections etc, but it still pulses.


----------



## saul

Cookies said:


> More than likely, as its gradually losing pressure, the pump will pulse to build pressure again.
> 
> Try replacing the hose first, and see if the pulsing continues.
> 
> Cooks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


I'll probably change the hose. Is there a system where I can turn the hose itself into like a universal fitting? If the PW does die in the future would like the ability to have a choice on the new co. of PW's.


----------



## Cookies

saul said:


> I'll probably change the hose. Is there a system where I can turn the hose itself into like a universal fitting? If the PW does die in the future would like the ability to have a choice on the new co. of PW's.


I'd say that's definitely doable. Have a chat with one of the power washer hose companies - cleanstore or direct hoses come immediately to mind.

Good luck

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## craigblues

craigblues said:


> Morning!
> 
> Does anyone have a pressure reel setup and have mounted it outside?
> 
> Do you experience any problems? I'm presume along as you drain it then it wont freeze.


Guessing no one has got it mounted outside  Well I'll be the first then ha!


----------



## Ateca71

I've just had a nice delivery from Direct Hoses. I decided to upgrade my trigger and lance for my Karcher K4 after reading the various posts on here.

I repeatedly emailed and rang Qwashers but they never returned my calls etc.

I then found out about direct hoses and gave them a ring, phone was answered within a few rings and spoke to an extremely helpful chap at length about what I wanted.

We worked out a spec which is virtually the same as Qwashers yet was nearly half the price. He didn't have the trigger in and was expecting them in on the 1st Dec but he even sourced me one from somewhere else so I didn't have to wait.

All in all absolutely fantastic service.

Here is what I got. The hose is 15m and the gun has a swivel.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vsideboy

Ateca71 said:


> I've just had a nice delivery from Direct Hoses. I decided to upgrade my trigger and lance for my Karcher K4 after reading the various posts on here.
> 
> I repeatedly emailed and rang Qwashers but they never returned my calls etc.
> 
> I then found out about direct hoses and gave them a ring, phone was answered within a few rings and spoke to an extremely helpful chap at length about what I wanted.
> 
> We worked out a spec which is virtually the same as Qwashers yet was nearly half the price. He didn't have the trigger in and was expecting them in on the 1st Dec but he even sourced me one from somewhere else so I didn't have to wait.
> 
> All in all absolutely fantastic service.
> 
> Here is what I got. The hose is 15m and the gun has a swivel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Excellent mate, always nice to get a good bit of customer service.

Will have a look into Directhoses for some bits I need cheers.


----------



## Ateca71

The service I received was excellent. I can’t recommend them enough. Excellent communication which is key to customers these days.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## milu316

I have now read every reply in this thread and I'm still no closer to finding an answer for the following question.

On a nilfisk c125 what is the spec of the connection of the outlet?

Lots of people its saying m22 but I remember reading at least 2 examples where people had issues with a m22 popping off of the machine.

Can anyone elaborate what this conneciton actually is?

I'm looking to build a setup from multiple places to keep it as cheap as possible.

Also what is the best all round connection to have at both ends of your lance hose? More for when wanting to move the hose to differnt machine & lances.

3/8's seems to be quite common but should it be male or female or one of each?


----------



## BTS

Just had a read through this thread after getting myself a new Kranzle 1050P so thanks for everyone's contributions! I am looking to upgrade to:

1 x M22 Female 20mm (cross section) Quick Release Body LQRFM22FM22 
1 x M22 Male 20mm (cross section) Quick Release Probe LQRPM22MM22 
1 x M22 Male 20mm (cross section) Quick Release Body LQRFM22MM22 
1 x M22 Female 20mm (cross section) Quick Release Probe LQRPM22FM22 

1 x MV925 M22 Swivel Gun
1 x 15m M22 hose

The only question I have is what size quick release nozzles would I need for my machine? There seems to be multiple sizes in the different colour ones.


----------



## KQC

Hi guys,

First post here today. One of the local car forums is trying to get a group buy started on hoses and hose reels. So inspired by this I started to look into the different options available and came across this thread. What a wealth of information available!

I have compiled a parts list of what I think I need to be able to have my Karcher K2 mounted inside the garage on the wall and use an extended hose. I haven't factored in a hose reel just yet as it is not quite inside my budget but I have selected parts that will allow me to swap in a reel at a later date. I've also selected parts so that if my Karcher was to fail, I can then swap out for a better PW. See parts list with links below.

I've also attached two photos of what I was working on last weekend, again thanks to some inspiring posts on here. I can see a lot of money being spent over the next few weeks  I've got hot and cold taps now for filling buckets. No more walking wet shoes into the kitchen to fill the buckets up. :lol:
And one cold supply up higher where I will mount the PW on a shelf. I also ran power to an outdoor rated double socket, one for the PW and one for an extension lead that I can run out for hoovering etc.

If you could look over my parts list and see if I have made the right selections or if there is anything that would worth changing, please let me know I would be very grateful.

*Inlet---Item---Outlet*
Karcher---Adaptor Hose---M22 (M) Link
M22---Quick Release---14.8 QR (M) Link
14.8 ---Quick Release---3/8" (F) Link
3/8"---Hose (20m)---3/8" (M) Link
3/8"---Quick Release---14.8 QR (F) Link

14.8---Quick Release---3/8" (M) Link
3/8"---Gun with Swivel---1/4" (F) Link
14"---Quick Release---11.6 QR (F) Link
11.6---Lance Link


----------



## Ctreanor13

steelghost said:


> So, there's been a lot of threads (and PMs!) about this topic - upgrading hoses, guns and lances on "normal" PWs, and extending home setups (hose reels, water butts and pumped water setups) etc. So I thought it was worth kicking off a thread where folks can post their own setups, ask questions about upgrades they're thinking about and get inspiration and ideas from what others are doing. I'll kick off by copying my post from this thread...
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Mine is a bit of a mongrel of a setup:
> 
> Kranzle HD7/122
> 
> Kranzle M2000 standard gun, adapted to 19.5mm inlet quick release and Kew outlet quick release
> MTM Hydro "Astra" wash gun adapted to same connections as above
> 
> Standard Kranzle flat jet, Dirtkiller and underbody lances adapted to Kew quick release
> Pressure Washer Parts UK "cranked" lance 450mm with interchangeable nozzles
> DIY "Shortie" lance with female QR straight into Kew probe so interchangeable nozzles can be attached straight onto the end of either gun
> 
> Foam lance adapted to Kew QR (again, for use on either gun)
> 
> 15m hose on a reel with Mosmatic swivel at gun end
> Original Kranzle 10m hose with 19.5mm QR fittings - can be used standalone if I take the machine elsewhere or as an extension to hose on reel if needed.
> 
> DIY mobile platform for PW to allow for easier movement (some large castors attached to a piece of plywood, essentially)
> 
> All sits on / hangs off a DIY bracket / hanger / system organiser in the garage.
> 
> Pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DIY bracket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DIY bracket, other side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both guns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lances - top to bottom, underbody, flat jet, Dirtkiller, cranked, shortie Vario, shortie (interchangeable nozzles)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foam lance adapted for Kew QR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Platform rear view - shock cord secures the machine on top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Platform side view - the grubby MF is by way of insulation to keep the warmth in from the trace heating cable wrapped around the pump head
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QR for machine outlet. You can see the camlock inlet and the trace heating cable as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Original Kranzle hose adapted for 19.5mm QR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Mosmatic swivel :argie: on the end of the 15m hose on the reel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adapted hose so I can connect a normal hose to the machine (normally it runs off a 25mm ID hose from the water butts, to a camlock connector on the inlet)
> 
> Edit - I've added some of the recent (and not so recent!) threads that made me think to start this one, which may also be useful:
> 
> Rob D 88's K4 Change Of Gun Thread
> andyfish's PW upgrade thread (specifically regarding DIY options for a new PW build)
> Whizzer's shortie lance thread
> steelghost's running a PW off a waterbutt thread (with particular emphasis on parts and fittings needed to achieve sufficient flow rate)
> bigbruiser's K4 lance upgrade thread
> 
> Any others you think would be useful to include here, PM me and I'll edit this post.


Where did you get the kranzle to kew QR adaptors? I have them on my current petrol washer bit want some now for me K10 arriving this week


----------



## Joel79

Has anyone compared the mtm stainless bent 50cm lance to mosmatic(obsessed garage) 50cm lance? I wonder which one is lighter and better in hand? And is there any other place in uk to purchase that mtm wand other than excel exceldetailingsupplies.co.uk?


----------



## Trix

This is from the Obsessed Garage site:

This is the OG spec Mosmatic Stainless Steel Wand. The wand is 20" long and has a built in stainless plug on the inlet and has an extremely high quality and precise a 1/4" coupler on the outlet. This design reduces potential failure points of my previous version. The inlet plug and outlet 1/4" coupler are much more precise than any other. You'll notice in the photos that the nozzle assembly now quickly disconnects from the head of the wand for use on the outlet of any gun. 


and thank you for letting me know about Excel Detailing stocking the wand


----------



## c j h

i'm interested in a new trigger and lance set up for my nilfisk e150.2, don't want a new hose as i like the standard reel hose, has one one tried this? thoughts

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/293328662058


----------



## Turbocharged

Could someone explain or link me to the best quick release couplings / system to use please?

I've got a Comet pressure washer and recently bought a new gun from my local specialist but it's all based on M22.

I may get myself a Kranzle in the future if that makes a difference?


----------



## 8c-red

If anyone's looking for a trolley to mount their PW onto, Lidl have these on special:
https://www.lidl.co.uk/en/p/diy/parkside-folding-load-carrier-or-aluminium-flat-bed-trolley/p34518

For £20 they are not bad, box says 150kg but instructions say 100kg, 100kg seems about the max I would want on it.

The wheels need to be bolted on, I added a few washers to space it correctly and stop it crushing the rails underneath.

The bed can be expanded or shrunk, handle does up and down as well:
















Considering a Kranzle 1050 but no wheels so hoping this might be just the ticket to make it mobile when needed (if anyone ever gets any stock...)


----------



## jack.bauer

spyk3d said:


> So today was finally the day.....kind of....
> 
> Came home from work to find out that my mosmatic gun had been delivered. Like a kid at Christmas I unwrapped it and went and gathered all the other bits that I had ordered.
> 
> Here is everything I bought:
> 
> *From Mosmatic.co.uk:*
> Mosmatic Gun (29.131) with built in stainless swivel
> 
> *From Malcleanse:*
> Stainless Steel 3/8" BSP 20mm Female Quick Release for hose
> Stainless Steel M22 to Female 20mm Stainless Quick Release for Pressure Washer
> 2 x Stainless Steel Female 20mm Quick Release probes
> Stainless Steel 3/8" Male x 3/8" Male BSP Hex Nipple
> Stainless Steel 1/4" Male x 1/4" Male BSP Hex Nipple
> 4 x 3/8" BSP S/S Bonded Washers - Dowty Type Seals
> 2 x 1/4" BSP S/S Bonded Washers - Dowty Type Seals
> 15m DN08 Black 2 wire High Pressure Hose with 3/8" Male BSP Ends
> 
> *From Q Washers on Ebay:*
> 11.5mm Mini Quick Release Coupling for 1/4" BSP Thread - Had to have a black collar otherwise my OCD would have played havoc.:lol:
> 
> *From pressurewasherpartsuk on Ebay:*
> 11.6mm Quick Release Wash Nozzles - 025 Nozzle size
> 
> So here is everything laid out ready to assemble. You'll also notice that the two male nipples already have the dowty seals on them, this was me starting before I started to take photos. :wall:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and assembled...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M22 to 20mm Stainless Steel Quick Release fitted to my Nilfisk C110


I live in middle east so sourcing parts are not straight forward. Here is what I have managed to find locally

Gun with 20mm male inlet 
3/8 female 20mm QR body
20mm QR probe

I'm not sure on the size of the hose but it does not fit the M22 inlet on the Nilfisk C110 but I have a male to male nipple that will fit on one end of the hose and allow for a 3/8 female 20mm QR body. Believe the only missing components would be 1) M22 to female QR for the Nilfisk water outlet and 2) male 20mm QR probes. anything else?

Only thing throwing me off was your Dowty Type Seals order. Where does this go?

pics here 
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/899urdk2krx0z7q/AACotg_bByfIRcJly2P0bUZFa?dl=0


----------



## Trix

Where are you going to store the hose? On the pressure washer itself?


----------



## nbray67

Finally got myself a hose reel so that the K4 can stay put in the new garage as it came with a tap within the garage.

Hose reel c/w a 2mtr connecting hose to the PW - £69.95 - Took nigh on 3wks to arrive but it's a decent reel - https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/15m-20m-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

Stubby gun and lance with a Karcher qk connect fitting and a swivel to stop the hose twisting in use - £36.99 - https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Pressure...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

3/8bsp male to 1/4bsp female to connect my hose to the reel to shorten the connections and stop the hose from hitting the connecting hose when reeling it in/out - £2.59 - https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Nickel-P...var=622526550433&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

Brass qk release couplings on the PW outlet and tap hose - £1.89 + £3.48 x 2 each -
https://www.toolstation.com/brass-tap-connector/p66154

Sleeve anchors to fix hose reel to breeze block wall - £4.35 for 10, only 4 required - https://www.screwfix.com/p/easyfix-sleeve-anchor-10-x-75mm-m8-10-pack/16027


----------



## sworrall

Looks like a very tidy setup. Im doing mine at the moment. DI vessel arrived today so will hopefully have some pics up soon when its finished


----------



## nbray67

sworrall said:


> Looks like a very tidy setup. Im doing mine at the moment. DI vessel arrived today so will hopefully have some pics up soon when its finished


Looking forward to the set up.

You'll wish you did it years ago, so much neater and tidier imo.


----------



## Cookies

nbray67 said:


> Finally got myself a hose reel so that the K4 can stay put in the new garage as it came with a tap within the garage.
> 
> Hose reel c/w a 2mtr connecting hose to the PW - £69.95 - Took nigh on 3wks to arrive but it's a decent reel - https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/15m-20m-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> 
> Stubby gun and lance with a Karcher qk connect fitting and a swivel to stop the hose twisting in use - £36.99 - https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Pressure...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> 
> M22 male to 1/4 bsp female connector to connect my hose to the M22 fitting on the reel - £4.71 - https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1-4-Fema...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> 
> Brass qk release couplings on the PW outlet and tap hose - £1.89 + £3.48 x 2 each -
> https://www.toolstation.com/brass-tap-connector/p66154
> 
> Sleeve anchors to fix hose reel to breeze block wall - £4.35 for 10, only 4 required - https://www.screwfix.com/p/easyfix-sleeve-anchor-10-x-75mm-m8-10-pack/16027


That's very tidy indeed, mate. Well done.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ondra

Deje said:


> Swivel in the Mosmatic gun is a DGVI swivel and has Part No. 32 904, but is not listed on the Mosmatic website !!


Hello,

wouldn't you know how to find this part number, which will definitely not be in the catalog? Ideal 3/8" or 1/4"










Thank you


----------



## b1g1an

nbray67 said:


> Finally got myself a hose reel so that the K4 can stay put in the new garage as it came with a tap within the garage.
> 
> Hose reel c/w a 2mtr connecting hose to the PW - £69.95 - Took nigh on 3wks to arrive but it's a decent reel - https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/15m-20m-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> 
> Stubby gun and lance with a Karcher qk connect fitting and a swivel to stop the hose twisting in use - £36.99 - https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Pressure...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> 
> 3/8bsp male to 1/4bsp female to connect my hose to the reel to shorten the connections and stop the hose from hitting the connecting hose when reeling it in/out - £2.59 - https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Nickel-P...var=622526550433&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> 
> Brass qk release couplings on the PW outlet and tap hose - £1.89 + £3.48 x 2 each -
> https://www.toolstation.com/brass-tap-connector/p66154
> 
> Sleeve anchors to fix hose reel to breeze block wall - £4.35 for 10, only 4 required - https://www.screwfix.com/p/easyfix-sleeve-anchor-10-x-75mm-m8-10-pack/16027


Sockets under the hosereel isn't very clever!


----------



## garage_dweller

b1g1an said:


> Sockets under the hosereel isn't very clever!


First thing I thought too. Great set up apart from that but I'd have the extension well out of the way of the reel. When you wind the real up you're bound to get some water coming off it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mcpx

IP66 Waterproof double sockets are a tenner at Screwfix, I have one in the garden and one next to my pw just in case. Plastic conduit is also incredibly cheap.


----------



## Titanium Htail

AVA Noway have a new machine....

https://instagram.com/avateamet?igshid=1c0zxmnlal7l6

John Tht.


----------



## nbray67

b1g1an said:


> Sockets under the hosereel isn't very clever!





garage_dweller said:


> First thing I thought too. Great set up apart from that but I'd have the extension well out of the way of the reel. When you wind the real up you're bound to get some water coming off it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I get you lads and I'll sort out a cover of such but honestly, no water has yet, got anywhere near it as when I wind the hose up, I hold the hose with an old MF to 'clean' it and to make sure it winds up neatly on the reel. Basically, it's wound up slowly and not flailing about.

The only water loss/dripping is minimal as I de-presuurise the system before reeling in, these drips if any, come from the gun which is a good 18'' forward of the socket rail and drips straight down, nowhere near the sockets.


----------



## garage_dweller

nbray67 said:


> I get you lads and I'll sort out a cover of such but honestly, no water has yet, got anywhere near it as when I wind the hose up, I hold the hose with an old MF to 'clean' it and to make sure it winds up neatly on the reel. Basically, it's wound up slowly and not flailing about.
> 
> The only water loss/dripping is minimal as I de-presuurise the system before reeling in, these drips if any, come from the gun which is a good 18'' forward of the socket rail and drips straight down, nowhere near the sockets.


Not wanting to be over dramatic but it only takes one drip to kill you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope

Hey guys,

Not trying to gate crash the thread or anything but I've started selling some pretty cool pressure washer spares, so if you after some high quality stainless accessories please check out my website if your interested!

A few bits still on back order but can preorder whatever you need.

https://carscope.co.uk

P.S. let me know if there's anything you'd like me to stock!

Cheers 
Henri

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## b1g1an

nbray67 said:


> I get you lads and I'll sort out a cover of such but honestly, no water has yet, got anywhere near it as when I wind the hose up, I hold the hose with an old MF to 'clean' it and to make sure it winds up neatly on the reel. Basically, it's wound up slowly and not flailing about.
> 
> The only water loss/dripping is minimal as I de-presuurise the system before reeling in, these drips if any, come from the gun which is a good 18'' forward of the socket rail and drips straight down, nowhere near the sockets.


Don't doubt your really careful but it's the unexpected that gets you. Imagine if one of the joints in your hosereel sprung a leak whilst you're using it.


----------



## alanr

Just. Bought a Big Boi. Not tried it yet but looks pretty solid.


----------



## Kei

I'm looking at a short gun for my K5 and thinking that due to the length of the inlet once the adapters are fitted that stainless steel on the swivel end is worth the extra outlay. The MTM comes as a complete kit including stainless lance extension. I've also been looking at the Suttner easyclean365 and ST-2600 but once everything is added to the Suttner, it's roughly £20 more than the MTM. I think the Suttner is partially brass vs the MTM being entirely stainless.

What are peoples opinions on the MTM SGS35?


----------



## Carscope

Kei said:


> I'm looking at a short gun for my K5 and thinking that due to the length of the inlet once the adapters are fitted that stainless steel on the swivel end is worth the extra outlay. The MTM comes as a complete kit including stainless lance extension. I've also been looking at the Suttner easyclean365 and ST-2600 but once everything is added to the Suttner, it's roughly £20 more than the MTM. I think the Suttner is partially brass vs the MTM being entirely stainless.
> 
> What are peoples opinions on the MTM SGS35?


I tried a bunch of guns before choosing the sell the SGS35, I shot a video on it below; (i also compare to the Suttner in the video)






Not to plug but I've built a kit around it (wand, premium nozzles etc.) that if you interested you can see here;

https://carscope.co.uk/shop/ols/products/gun-wand-foam-cannon-nozzle-kit


----------



## Kei

Carscope said:


> I tried a bunch of guns before choosing the sell the SGS35, I shot a video on it below; (i also compare to the Suttner in the video)
> 
> Torque Through - Carscope Pressure Washer Gun and Wand Kit - YouTube
> 
> Not to plug but I've built a kit around it (wand, premium nozzles etc.) that if you interested you can see here;
> 
> https://carscope.co.uk/shop/ols/products/gun-wand-foam-cannon-nozzle-kit


Thanks, Henri, I appreciate the recommendation. I have now bought one. I will be back in a month or so for one of those rather nice looking hoses too, once I've figured out all the bits I need to adapt 3/8" BSP to the Karcher K output on my K5. (without a truck load of adapters)


----------



## Kei

Gun, lance extension and nozzles turned up today, nicely packed with a little bonus keyring. (thanks!) The gun feels absolutely superb, miles ahead of anything I've ever used before. I look forward to actually trying it out properly once the adapters I ordered to convert my MJJC lance to 1/4" quick release turn up.


----------



## Carscope

Kei said:


> Gun, lance extension and nozzles turned up today, nicely packed with a little bonus keyring. (thanks!) The gun feels absolutely superb, miles ahead of anything I've ever used before. I look forward to actually trying it out properly once the adapters I ordered to convert my MJJC lance to 1/4" quick release turn up.


Thank you for the order dude!


----------



## Carscope

Kei said:


> Thanks, Henri, I appreciate the recommendation. I have now bought one. I will be back in a month or so for one of those rather nice looking hoses too, once I've figured out all the bits I need to adapt 3/8" BSP to the Karcher K output on my K5. (without a truck load of adapters)


When you are ready let me know! I can help get you set up


----------



## Kei

Carscope said:


> When you are ready let me know! I can help get you set up


I was thinking of buying a karcher click to M22 male adapter and buying your Kranzle pre configured kit as it would come with all the right bits. All I'd have to swap would be the 3/8-M22 - karcher female socket off the gun for a 3/8" male quick connect.

I assembled and fitted the trio of adapters to my MJJC snow foam lance to convert it to a 1/4" quick connect. I tried it out on the new MTM gun, no leaks found. (PTFE tape FTW) I just did the bilt hamber PIR test for when I actually want to use the touch-less snow foam. (got ~12L out for 1l in the bottle)


----------



## Carscope

Kei said:


> I was thinking of buying a karcher click to M22 male adapter and buying your Kranzle pre configured kit as it would come with all the right bits. All I'd have to swap would be the 3/8-M22 - karcher female socket off the gun for a 3/8" male quick connect.
> 
> I assembled and fitted the trio of adapters to my MJJC snow foam lance to convert it to a 1/4" quick connect. I tried it out on the new MTM gun, no leaks found. (PTFE tape FTW) I just did the bilt hamber PIR test for when I actually want to use the touch-less snow foam. (got ~12L out for 1l in the bottle)


That could definitely work! Our hose upgrade kits working with any M22 outlet across all machines.


----------



## Smudge

Hi All,

Has anyone added a reel when using a AVA P60?

Trying to work out the connections needed between AVA and reel

Smudge


----------



## TakDetails

Hi,

Sorry to hijack the thread.

Has anyone converted to have the AVA Hose fittings to be able to use a quick release short trigger instead of the Karcher style the AVA has.

All my nozzles & foam lances are QR don’t really like the Karcher style.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fufuandrice

Hey all, i've just picked up a Kranzle 105 for free and I need your help in getting kitted out. This is my first proper pressure washer and I know nothing about what I need or what's available. I'll be using it for light duty.

Just from doing a bit of reading, there are a few things that have caught my eye:
- I prefer to have stainless hardware where possible.
- Apparently MTM SGS35 guns are the best?
- Apparently Mosmatic couplings are the best?
- Vented handle lances are apparently lighter than lances with solid handles?
- A 10m hose would be the shortest i'm willing to go. At what length does it become a restriction?
- I'd like a hose reel but it's not a priority. 
- There are a range of different fittings and sizes available, Kranzle also do their own type of fitting. Not sure what's best to go for. 

Please could you help with identifying what I need and what I don't, and if there's anything i've missed above. Many thanks!


----------



## bmwm3gt2

fufuandrice said:


> Hey all, i've just picked up a Kranzle 105 for free and I need your help in getting kitted out. This is my first proper pressure washer and I know nothing about what I need or what's available. I'll be using it for light duty.
> 
> Just from doing a bit of reading, there are a few things that have caught my eye:
> - I prefer to have stainless hardware where possible.
> - Apparently MTM SGS35 guns are the best?
> - Apparently Mosmatic couplings are the best?
> - Vented handle lances are apparently lighter than lances with solid handles?
> - A 10m hose would be the shortest i'm willing to go. At what length does it become a restriction?
> - I'd like a hose reel but it's not a priority.
> - There are a range of different fittings and sizes available, Kranzle also do their own type of fitting. Not sure what's best to go for.
> 
> Please could you help with identifying what I need and what I don't, and if there's anything i've missed above. Many thanks!


Hi, if you want quality I can highly recommend Yum, they offer some of the best products money can buy and brilliant service/knowledge. They aren't cheap by any means but in most things you get what you pay for. Www.yumcars.co.uk


----------



## olliewills

You can get 25° and 40° shrouded nozzles from pressurewasherpartsuk which are good and what I use. I also have a 60° shrouded nozzles from qwashers which I love for rinsing.

The Mosmatic QR connectors are quality kit but come at a price of course. I don't have them everywhere in my setup but I would advise putting one on the end of your trigger so you have confidence that your nozzle will be properly engaged.

The SGS35 is a great trigger and is what I have. The built in swivel is pretty good but not as good as the mosmatic which I upgraded it to. If you think you'll do this eventuallly, you'd be better purchasing the mosmatic trigger from the start.

My guess is that any basic lance extension should be fine and I doubt you'd even notice the difference in weight based on handle types... I would suggest getting the shortest lance you can based on your needs to keep it as easy to handle as possible.

For the hose, I don't know enough about the Kranzles to say for sure but I'm guessing that a 15m hose should be fine before you need to worry about pressure loss. Maybe at 20m your see some loss but even if so, you'd still probably be fine if all you're using it for is light duty...

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## 121DOM

I know not that popular on here, but have you looked at Kranzle accessories? I have a few of their bits. The quick releases seem bomb proof, short gun very solid, foam lance good and short stub vario lance very handy. Well worth a look and don’t appear to be any dearer than decent 3rd party products.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fufuandrice

Thanks guys. I have had Yum mentioned to me previously, so i'll definitely consider it. 

Why is it that Kranzle accessories are mostly overlooked? I notice that nobody really considers them.


----------



## 121DOM

Why is it that Kranzle accessories are mostly overlooked? I notice that nobody really considers them.[/QUOTE]

Beats me ! Especially the quick release connectors. The Kranzle ones I think will last as long as the machine. I have a Bigboi jet wash that I use when I'm in the U.K. and the 1/4 connectors I find rally flimsy in comparison to the Kranzle ones at home.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MoChara

Finally got round to using the lance attachment (MTM Hydro Ils28) and the nozzles (25 & 40 degrees) I ordered from Henri @Carscope. All worked fantastically well with my SGS35, it's a really great setup now, albeit probably a bit of overkill for someone who washes their car once a fortnight or so! Teamed with my new Nilfisk Premium 200 absolutely brilliant. I've no excuses for grubby cars now!


----------



## fufuandrice

What hose do people recommend? Everything I've looked at so far mentions 1/4“ connectors. Can I get 3/8" or 1/2" quick release connectors? What size are kranzle connectors?


----------



## olliewills

fufuandrice said:


> What hose do people recommend? Everything I've looked at so far mentions 1/4“ connectors. Can I get 3/8" or 1/2" quick release connectors? What size are kranzle connectors?


Why are you specificaly looking for connectors larger than 1/4? If you're looking fo maximum flow then you'll not gain much by a bigger connector without a bigger guage hose also. You can adapt a 1/4 into a 3/8 connector easily enough if you just want to hook it into a machine. You'll probably get a lot of references for DirectHoses and QWashers hoses, both of which probably have something to meet your needs. I have a 20m QWashers 1-wire rubber hose with 1/4 cone seat swivel terminations and it works brilliantly with my Karcher K4.


----------



## fufuandrice

.


----------



## fufuandrice

Is there any benefit to spending more on a top end gun? Directhoses sells a 15m flexiwash hose and gun kit for under £70. What benefit would I notice if I were to splurge on MTM/Mosmatic products?


----------



## olliewills

No worries, high pressure hose do tend to be a small ID.

As I mentioned, I have a 20m hose which I pair to an SGS35, upgraded with Mosmatic swivel and QR fittings on both inlet and outlet. The mosmatic stuff is great kit but isn't essential for general home detailing or even pro level in all likelihood.

I got my SGS35 as a kit from in2detailing and bought my mosmatic bits from a euro shop as I live in France. You can get stuff from mosmatic.co.uk though. 

If you decide you really want a mosmatic swivel then you should just go straight for the mosmatic trigger with their swivel built in. You'll also then get the ballbearing easypull trigger. As a note, mosmatic guns are actually just rebranded top of range Suttner guns. 

If I were to make a suggestion, I'd say get a SGS35 which already has a good built in swivel. After that, spend money on a mosmatic mini female QR coupling for the 1/4 gun outlet. Also spend your money on good quality 25 and 40 degree nozzles like from pressurewasherpartsuk. I also got a 60 degree nozzle from qwashers which is super wide and lovely for rinsing, especially when combined with a DI vessel! 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## olliewills

The biggest benefit of a trigger like the SGS35 is that it is built to last a lifetime and from my experience it absolutely will! It's comfortable to hold and the trigger pull is nice and easy. I've taken mine apart and it is all solidly built internally. Being all stainless steel, including casing screws, it'll not rust or otherwise corrode. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## spyk3d

spyk3d said:


> So today was finally the day.....kind of....
> 
> Came home from work to find out that my mosmatic gun had been delivered. Like a kid at Christmas I unwrapped it and went and gathered all the other bits that I had ordered.
> 
> Here is everything I bought:
> 
> *From Mosmatic.co.uk:*
> Mosmatic Gun (29.131) with built in stainless swivel
> 
> *From Malcleanse:*
> Stainless Steel 3/8" BSP 20mm Female Quick Release for hose
> Stainless Steel M22 to Female 20mm Stainless Quick Release for Pressure Washer
> 2 x Stainless Steel Female 20mm Quick Release probes
> Stainless Steel 3/8" Male x 3/8" Male BSP Hex Nipple
> Stainless Steel 1/4" Male x 1/4" Male BSP Hex Nipple
> 4 x 3/8" BSP S/S Bonded Washers - Dowty Type Seals
> 2 x 1/4" BSP S/S Bonded Washers - Dowty Type Seals
> 15m DN08 Black 2 wire High Pressure Hose with 3/8" Male BSP Ends
> 
> *From Q Washers on Ebay:*
> 11.5mm Mini Quick Release Coupling for 1/4" BSP Thread - Had to have a black collar otherwise my OCD would have played havoc.:lol:
> 
> *From pressurewasherpartsuk on Ebay:*
> 11.6mm Quick Release Wash Nozzles - 025 Nozzle size
> 
> So here is everything laid out ready to assemble. You'll also notice that the two male nipples already have the dowty seals on them, this was me starting before I started to take photos. :wall:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and assembled...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M22 to 20mm Stainless Steel Quick Release fitted to my Nilfisk C110
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So thoughts... The mosmatic gun has a nice weight to it, you can tell that it has some decent quality internals. However the swivel on my gun is not stamped with Mosmatic on it making me wonder if it is their swivel?? The image on their website shows the swivel stamped with Mosmatic on it.
> 
> It was all really easy to assemble and I used PTFE tape on the pressure washer and my snow foam lance to make sure it will be water tight.
> 
> The DN08 hose has some weight to it and I can see it out lasting the pressure washer which is the plan. :thumb:
> 
> Now the hard part... I'm away until Sunday night so won't get to test it out until next weekend.


So its been over 4 years since I made these upgrades to my little Nilfisk C110 and this weekend jut gone it officially died no me. I thought about fixing it but I picked the pressure washer up for £40 in a sale and the cost to figure it out and fix wasn’t worth it to me.

So time for a new PW and I can’t help but think Kranzle. Anyone know if the hose on the 1150TST can be swapped as I don’t really want to chuck my hose as its a great hose and its served me well plus its 20m so lets me get around the car without moving the PW.


----------

